# New Metal Music Thread



## Lorcan Ward

So many bands are releasing new music its easy to miss something, even from your favourite bands. I like to check out any new music that comes out so I thought I'd make a thread just for new music and no discussion so it doesn't get too bloated. Of course single threads are encouraged like the recent Killswitch and Opeth one. In the last week or so we have:

THY ART IS MURDER - Make America Hate Again


Babymetal - Pa Pa Ya!!


Carnifex - World War X


Sabaton - Great War


Equilibrium - Renegades


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sonata Arctica - A Little Less Understanding


Follow the Cipher - The Pioneer


Turilli/Lione Rhapsody - Zero Gravity 


Killswitch Engage - Unleashed


ENTOMBED A.D. - Torment Remains


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Batushka "Chapter III: The Doubts - Liturgiya


Sacred Reich - Awakening


Betraying The Martyrs - Parasite


Sleeping With Sirens - Leave it all Behind


The Contortionist - Early Grave


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Korn - You'll Never Find Me


----------



## zarg

it released three weeks ago but Spiritbox' new single is a banger.

Spiritbox - Bleach Bath


----------



## gunshow86de

20 Buck Spin closing out the year with some bangers;




New Crypt Sermon from earlier in the week;


Can't wait for the new Russian Circles;


On the more brutal side;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cND21e-wqzU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfewJfnPyo0


----------



## rifftrauma

When a drummer puts out a better album than Monuments... Still waiting for that new Gojira.


----------



## KailM

Undisputed album of the year for me:

Seeing this band next week and close runner up for AOTY:

Killer:


----------



## pastanator

best heavy album this year:


----------



## Nlelith

Oh, Sleeper - Fissure. Can't wait for the album.


Stark - Trustfall. Alternative / Nu Metal band with members of nuERA.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

This is easily the best black metal album released this year, and I don't think it'll be topped this year for me.


Another great black metal album.


Excellent atmospheric black metal/dungeon synth.


Doomy, gross death metal.


Metally, angry noise rock.
https://chatpile.bandcamp.com/album/this-dungeon-earth


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Oh yes, and a new record is cooking (which this song will not be on I’ve read).


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Steel Panther released a new track + video from their upcoming album Heavy Metal Rules


----------



## gunshow86de

Apparently Elder is releasing new material on Friday. No previews/singles have been posted as of yet. Their previous albums have all been fantastic though. 

https://beholdtheelder.bandcamp.com/album/the-gold-silver-sessions

"Capturing Elder's expanding dynamic and ongoing progression, The Gold & Silver Sessions is an experimental LP of ranging psychedelic jams that captures their expressive and nuanced development in a way a "regular" studio release wouldn't. This is still the band who put out 2017's crushing "Reflections of a Floating World," but here you'll witness them following their imaginations in an entirely new direction."


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Smackbound dropped their first single. Teemu Mäntysaari(Wintersun), Rolf Pilve (Stratovarius + Wintersun), Vili Itäpelto (Tracedawn) and Tuomas Yli-Jaskari (Tracedawn) are members.


Another Killswitch Engage song from their upcoming album


Opeth's first single from their new album


Destruction - Betrayal


Fit for an Autopsy - Mirrors


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Twilight Force - Dawn of the Dragonstar


Alien Weaponry - Blinded


Beyond Creation - The Afterlife 


1349 - Through Eyes of Stone


Misery Index - Hammering the Nails


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

1349... really gets me all hot and bothered. 

Could be the plague.


----------



## KailM




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Sorry my link didn’t post. Trying again. Cognizance never ceases to impress:


----------



## mikernaut

I sooo love Cognizance! can't wait for more new music from them.


----------



## gunshow86de

Go listen to their 2017 album 'The Burning.'


----------



## gunshow86de

I wonder if I can just set up direct deposit with 20 Buck Spin?


----------



## fps

Lorcan Ward said:


> Batushka "Chapter III: The Doubts - Liturgiya
> 
> [/MEDIA]




Really like that Batushka track.


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> Undisputed album of the year for me:




Finally got around to listening to this, it is quite good. Definitely one of the better black metal albums I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Descent

New Sacred Reich is very uninspired...

Dug Batushka, Entombed (wow those are some evil old men!), and Urn I haven't heard but dug, so I guess I'm buying those 3


----------



## Pietjepieter

new uneven structure:


----------



## gunshow86de

Came out today, pretty dang good...
https://testimonyrecords.bandcamp.com/album/carnal-tomb-abhorrent-veneration


----------



## fps

Lorcan Ward said:


> Batushka "Chapter III: The Doubts - Liturgiya
> 
> [/MEDIA]




I'm a bit confused - which version of Batushka released this song?


----------



## gunshow86de

fps said:


> I'm a bit confused - which version of Batushka released this song?



Metal Blade = Bart = "fake/stolen valor" Bathushka

You can tell cause Metal Blade had to diable ratings/comments on Youtube. 

This is the "real" second Bathushka album.

https://sphieratz.bandcamp.com/album/-

Summary of the Great Bathushka Schism:

Krzysztof Drabikowski = Orthodox Bathushka

Metal Blade Bathushka = Vatican II Bathushka


----------



## SD83

If someone would have told me 5 years ago that Lacuna Coil would sound ANYTHING like this in 2019, I would have laughed. And called him an idiot. I still love "Delirium", and judging from the new song they released today, they're moving further in that direction.


----------



## NotDonVito

I've been following the making of this song/video on Herman Li's twitch channel, so I already knew what it was going to sound like, but still stoked it's finally out. Sam is writing most of the songs on this album again which I'm excited for, even though I also like Fred's material too. Also peak that 30 fret RG!


----------



## Pietjepieter

NotDonVito said:


> I've been following the making of this song/video on Herman Li's twitch channel, so I already knew what it was going to sound like, but still stoked it's finally out. Sam is writing most of the songs on this album again which I'm excited for, even though I also like Fred's material too. Also peak that 30 fret RG!



for some reason i have the idea that I actual heard this song before.... but how cares cheesy AF and guitar solos, life can be easy


----------



## gunshow86de

New Coffins!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> New Coffins!!




You're gonna make me go broke goodsir!


----------



## gunshow86de

New Devourment, NSFW warning


----------



## gunshow86de

Some of the best death-doom I've heard in a while.


----------



## gunshow86de

First single from the new album, 'To Venemous Depths' was a really fun black-and-roll record.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Gatecreeper, get hyped!



And.....


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


> I wonder if I can just set up direct deposit with 20 Buck Spin?




No kidding. 20 Buck Spin is SLAYING it!

Just because, a few insanely good records that have recently come out from said label:

I absolutely cannot stop spinning this!


Superstition is so fucking good. This record is a riff farm.


And now for something... Fetid...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


> New Gatecreeper, get hyped!
> 
> 
> 
> And.....




I snagged the Gatekreeper picture vinyl with 3 freaking copies left! By the time I finished and went back on Bandcamp it was sold out. HM2 glory awaits!

Witch Vomit is excellent. This was a surprise release for me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Nucleus put out a stellar record. It’s not quite as good as their first, and less memorable moments, but it’s still well worth a solid listen and not short on weird riffs:


----------



## gunshow86de

Death/doom, feat. members of Pyrrhon and Tchornbog, with a nice twist (spoiler: it's a violin)

https://i-voidhangerrecords.bandcamp.com/album/false-confession


----------



## SD83




----------



## gunshow86de

It _is_ still possible to make decent metalcore in 2019!

/cough Killswitch On Standby /cough


----------



## gunshow86de

Give this one a shot, builds slowly but the payoff is fantastic.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Can't wait for this to drop!

And this!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Engulf is excellent. Transcend is part 3 of an EP trilogy that makes for one solid album. I get MA/Hate Eternal vibes, and like the promo on Everlasting Spew says some older Gorguts, Decapitated, and Ulcerate. Plus dirt cheap €1 or so downloads. I recommend:


Part 1:


Part 2:


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Underground Gore Grind supergroup anyone?? Lord Gore can help with that:


----------



## fps

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Underground Gore Grind supergroup anyone?? Lord Gore can help with that:




Who's in the band?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

fps said:


> Who's in the band?



Off Bandcamp:

“Featuring former and current members from Engorged, Frightmare, Ritual Necromancy, Blood Freak, Fornicator and Torture Rack, legendary Gory Death Grind combo LORD GORE have shaped their third album right 15 years after their previous "Resickened" adding a strong filthy old school death metal vibe to their renowned death grind formula! 
Angry thoughts. Angry Ideas. Angry Music. Themes range from Alien torture serial killer artists to Vengeful, Viking LichLords and genetic scavengers. 

Lord Gore was formed in 1998-1999, by members of Thy Infernal, Engorged and Wraithen with the goal to make an Autopsy/Impetigo/Carcass styled Grind Death Metal demo over a weekend drewing thematic influences from Horror, Sci-Fi, Exploitation movies as well as Hentai, comedy films, pulp/fantasy horror literature and comic books. 
They had so much fun that they decided to give it more life and complexity, resulting in the release of "The Autophagous Orgy" (2002) and then "Resickened" (2004) which took the sound and themes more into Dark sci-fi and body horror than the previous violence, sex and gore oriented material. 
In 2018, 14 years after "Resickened" and after many years of hiatus the band came back with the critically acclaimed "Cronenberg" Demo and in 2019, as the world of humanity threatens to tear civilization apart with religion, corruption and tyranny... Lord Gore answer with "Scalpels For Blind Surgeons". 
This newest offering has many sounds, old and new, while maintaining the band's trademark ferocity and raw, classic death and grind flavor. 

For fans of Autopsy, Pungent Stench, Impetigo and Rigor Mortis.”


----------



## gunshow86de

How about some nice trad/epic metal for a change of pace?


----------



## Element0s

gunshow86de said:


> How about some nice trad/epic metal for a change of pace?


Cool to see people sharing this one. I play both guitar solos in this song.


----------



## gunshow86de

The greatest weed-pun based joke/gimmick band of all time returns!

Nug So Ville - Nov 1



And new Monolord.


----------



## gunshow86de

If you're getting impatient waiting for the next Power Trip album;


----------



## gunshow86de

More Coffins;


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

Not on the upcoming album, but any new Gatecreeper is good Gatecreeper.
https://soundcloud.com/decibelmagazine/gatecreeper-social-decay-db106


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Insomnium is awesome! I loved Winter's Gate so really looking forward to this album. Good to see Jani made a permanent member, I wonder how much he is contributing to songwriting. 

This came up on my feed. its a fun listen, transitions are quite jarring but maybe they are meant to be?


----------



## gunshow86de

Very surprised by how heavy that new Alcest song is.

Also this;


----------



## NotDonVito

That Poppy song is surprisingly catchy! Definitely getting a Babymetal vibe.

Here's Tony Kakko's latest sleep aid.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That sonata song is so boring, none of the flair and catchiness. He sounds really burnt out like he’s not even trying. On the last album there was a song “till death do us apart” that was full of all the things I like about sonata so it’s not like he’s lost it.


----------



## TedEH

I remember a time when new Sonata stuff was exciting.


----------



## Metropolis

If it was some other band than Sonata Arctica it would be pretty decent pop song, but not from these guys. 

I had a rant in other thread how bad new Equilibrium album is, it's serious disappointment as a whole. One or two decent songs and that's it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Metropolis said:


> I had a rant in other thread how bad new Equilibrium album is, it's serious disappointment as a whole. One or two decent songs and that's it.



Putting the complete style change aside I really like the two singles, except the rap part. Are they the only decent songs?


----------



## Metropolis

Lorcan Ward said:


> Putting the complete style change aside I really like the two singles, except the rap part. Are they the only decent songs?



The first single Renegades - A Lost Generation kind of shows how the whole album sounds. There are really good moments but songwriting just lacks too much in my opinion. My favorite songs are Final Tear and Rise Of The Phoenix.


----------



## rokket2005

TedEH said:


> I remember a time when new Sonata stuff was exciting.



Man, their first four albums are so good, and everything including Unia and after has been such a hard pass from me. I remember when Reckoning Night came out and it so much darker than stuff they'd done before and I was super stoked for them to do more like that. Then they didn't.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## zarg




----------



## gunshow86de

Kicking off Monday strong;


----------



## NotDonVito




----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Sounds more like Edguy/Avantasia than Dragonforce which is a nice change but I'm not feeling it. I didn't know Vadim left. His keyboard solos though sparse were often the standout points in their long solo sections and Above the Winter Moonlight is one my fav songs of theirs. He also wrote Body breakdown which had some refreshing tonal changes compared to the rest of Inhuman Rampage. 



Metropolis said:


> The first single Renegades - A Lost Generation kind of shows how the whole album sounds. There are really good moments but songwriting just lacks too much in my opinion. My favorite songs are Final Tear and Rise Of The Phoenix.



I have this on repeat the last few days, its kicked everything else out of my playlist. I can understand your complaints but some sections are catching my ear. I hear a lot of Tracedawn sounding sections which is awesome since their last album was 2012 and the clean parts sound like Keldian.


----------



## NotDonVito

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Sounds more like Edguy/Avantasia than Dragonforce which is a nice change but I'm not feeling it. I didn't know Vadim left. His keyboard solos though sparse were often the standout points in their long solo sections and Above the Winter Moonlight is one my fav songs of theirs. He also wrote Body breakdown which had some refreshing tonal changes compared to the rest of Inhuman Rampage.


His wife got mad at them on instagram(which was pretty funny to me for some reason) because of how low key they were about him leaving, so it's not surprising you never heard until now. Those songs you mentioned are among my favorite DF tracks, he was super talented. Also Fred wrote this new song which is why it sounds so different, a lot of his ideas aren't quite in line with the band's general tone.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Oh my:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## electriceye

Not sure if anyone has mentioned Teramaze yet, but another incredible album released a few weeks ago. I don't think it holds up to Her Halo, but it's still very solid. Also, they keep going back and forth with their singers. This is with their "old" singer and then announced a few weeks ago that Nathan Peachy is back again and there's apparently a Halo 2 in the works. 

Either way, I wish they'd gain some traction in the US.


----------



## gunshow86de

A little cheese for your Friday;


----------



## gunshow86de

Some really nice instrumental metal that is actually metal and not post-rock, djent, and or ripping off Tosin.


----------



## MetalHex

gunshow86de said:


>



Its good but the guitars are way low in the mix


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## isispelican

atmosperic industrial / cyberpunk


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM

Another track from the new album from Belenos. Pretty cool band if you haven't checked out their other material.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Album of the year for me. I've it on repeat since it was released. A lot of fans are unhappy with it but its just hitting home in so many areas for me.


Fit for An Autopsy drop the title track for their new album. It's awesome.


Unleash the Archers released a cover of Northwest Passage. I've never been able to get into this band despite being a big fan of power metal. I have listened to this about 10 times though. They do a great job of both re-creating the original and modernising it.


New Rings of Saturn. I wondered how they would do without Miles. Cool track. Is it really that hard to just record a bar of music? The note by note guitar pro editing gets annoying after a while. 


1349 showing how's its done.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Mayhem dropped a new track too. I haven't given this one much of a listen cause I keep going back to 1349. 


Another Wage War track. Not overly digging the continued change in style cause I enjoyed the earlier material a lot.


----------



## p0ke

Not exactly brand new, but released earlier this year anyway:



I'm pretty much hooked on this band at the moment. They started out mostly as a folk metal band (their most popular song is called Ragnarök and sounds almost like something Ensiferum could've released) but then on their second album they changed into an almost tech-death (but still melodic) style with some black metal vibes on some songs.
I've been watching youtube videos of their drummer playing the songs, and man, his blasting is a joy to watch. Another cool thing is that apparently they produced their latest album on their own, and most of the choir parts are just their vocalist and guitarist recorded 50-100 times and layered into a choir. Which is amazing IMO, considering how authentic the choirs sound.


----------



## gunshow86de

This came out last Friday, really fun hardcore record.


----------



## gunshow86de

More Gatecreeper!!!!!



I'm glad Season of Mist is forcing them to have a polished production. /sarcasm


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

gunshow86de said:


> I'm glad Season of Mist is forcing them to have a polished production. /sarcasm




kinda reminds me of Goatwhore, only better.

Good stuff.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Lorcan Ward said:


> Mayhem dropped a new track too. I haven't given this one much of a listen cause I keep going back to 1349.
> 
> 
> Another Wage War track. Not overly digging the continued change in style cause I enjoyed the earlier material a lot.



A+ for diversity.


----------



## wannabguitarist

isispelican said:


> atmosperic industrial / cyberpunk




This is really cool


----------



## gunshow86de

New Cult of Luna, can't wait for the new album.


This is gonna be a cool instrumental record;


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## isispelican




----------



## TedEH

^ Wasn't expecting that based on the name. Cool.


----------



## gunshow86de

They're back!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I’m not sure what to make of that Blind Guardian track. I get a night at the opera vibe from it but I can’t help feel it aounds like an orchestra + vocal track with the rest of the band muted. After such a lengthy career it’s odd not to hear Andres leads accompany hansi’s vocals. I’ll check out the full album when it’s out, having a whole album will be easier to digest rather than one song.


----------



## gnoll

That new Borknagar song is great!


----------



## Xaios

I've been waiting a long, _long_ time for this.



Mmmmm, that's the stuff.


----------



## Metropolis

Too much 70's and Uriah Heep in the new Borknagar track, please don't turn into what Opeth did.


----------



## lurè

Lorcan Ward said:


> I’m not sure what to make of that Blind Guardian track. I get a night at the opera vibe from it but I can’t help feel it aounds like an orchestra + vocal track with the rest of the band muted. After such a lengthy career it’s odd not to hear Andres leads accompany hansi’s vocals. I’ll check out the full album when it’s out, having a whole album will be easier to digest rather than one song.



I'm definitely checking out the album when it's released, but I'm a bit disappointed the track was just Hansi singing over an orchestra. I know it's more of a spin-off album but I still want to hear the other members playing.


----------



## KailM

Definitely my cup of tea:


----------



## R34CH

Just wanted to come in here and say I really appreciate this thread. Haven't heard of most of these previously but digging a lot of them.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

This is filthy in the best possible way;


----------



## vilk

Not sure if anyone else is a big Boris fan like me, but they've got a new album coming out next month, but they also put out an EP earlier this year called "tears". It's not much, but the meat of the EP is a track called To the Beach, which is apparently a cover but of a Japanese shoegaze band I've never heard of, but I think Boris does such a good job with it, and if no one ever told me it was a cover I'd just think it's another rockin Boris tune, since the band can't really be confined by expectations. 

I'm really pumped to see them next week, since I cheated a peek at the set list for this tour and Feedbacker is on it, which is my favorite Boris song/album.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

One of my favorite and imo one of the best black metal bands, Haunter, has a stream up of their new album and its incredible. If you end up enjoying this new one I'd HIGHLY recommend checking out their album Thrinodίa, its in my top 5 black metal albums of all time.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ... their album Thrinodίa



Checked it out yesterday and yeah, it was pretty cool. The only issue I had with it was the production - yeah, it's black metal and it's fine otherwise, but the ride bell was really painful to my ears  Luckily it was used quite sparingly. Anyway, gotta listen to it some more.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

I don't know if a bit of self-promo is accepted, but my band just dropped a new music video 
Check it out if you're into old ABR and Parkway Drive kind of stuff \m/


----------



## Kaura

No love for Veil of Maya?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## feilong29

Mamoru Goriku dropped his latest EP on the 4th, Don't Follow It. Love this guy and will be seeing him on the 23rd!


----------



## gunshow86de

Beginning of 2019 was loaded with killer OSDM, end of 2019 will be loaded with killer melo-death it seems.


----------



## Nick

Best black metal album I've heard since the last DsO came out


----------



## KailM

Hot damn this album is going to be sick. Might have a new band in my top-10 list as well...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## USMarine75

I actually really dig the new Sleeping with Sirens and Crown the Empire stuff even if it is Pop Metal.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## RebellionRS




----------



## gunshow86de

Mariusz Lewandowski back at it again with the massive-god/tiny-human cover art.


Pretty good doom;


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Descent

Novembers Doom - was a huge fan, just don't like their clean vocals now. I don't think I'll be getting this.


----------



## wankerness

Descent said:


> Novembers Doom - was a huge fan, just don't like their clean vocals now. I don't think I'll be getting this.



They nosedived harder than any other band I can think of, even the ones with controversial pivots to other genres (ex, Opeth). After they lost the guitarist that wrote all their piano stuff/guitar harmonies after To Welcome the Fade (one of my favorite metal albums), they have been churning out repetitive, uninteresting junk that sounds exactly like The Knowing/TWTF if you dropped all the gorgeous harmonies/chords that were what really made them stand out. Even Of Sculptured Ivy and Stone Flowers sounds vastly more mature than anything starting with Pale Haunt Departure. I buy their albums when I see them used, and am always disappointed. Last one I heard was the one with the old timey doctor's mask on it. I didn't hate it, but it's just so TIRED and uninspired compared to their old stuff.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## TheDandy

New Black Crown Initiate single.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

gunshow86de said:


> New Omnium Gatherum



I love these guys. They have such a distinct sound that they refined more than evolved. These guys are the kings of atmospheric Melo-death, their music paints such a picture when I listen to it. 

New Leprous out too but I'm going to have that OG track on repeat for a while before I listen to this:


----------



## Descent

wankerness said:


> They nosedived harder than any other band I can think of, even the ones with controversial pivots to other genres (ex, Opeth). After they lost the guitarist that wrote all their piano stuff/guitar harmonies after To Welcome the Fade (one of my favorite metal albums), they have been churning out repetitive, uninteresting junk that sounds exactly like The Knowing/TWTF if you dropped all the gorgeous harmonies/chords that were what really made them stand out. Even Of Sculptured Ivy and Stone Flowers sounds vastly more mature than anything starting with Pale Haunt Departure. I buy their albums when I see them used, and am always disappointed. Last one I heard was the one with the old timey doctor's mask on it. I didn't hate it, but it's just so TIRED and uninspired compared to their old stuff.


Yeah, I'm totally done with them. Loved their early stuff. I think I dropped out from being a fan at Aphotic.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Thaeon

Lorcan Ward said:


> I love these guys. They have such a distinct sound that they refined more than evolved. These guys are the kings of atmospheric Melo-death, their music paints such a picture when I listen to it.
> 
> New Leprous out too but I'm going to have that OG track on repeat for a while before I listen to this:




Below is really good. Alleviate is the better song. Can't stop listening to it right now. This I think is one of those bands that is pushing the boundaries of what metal will be in the coming years.


----------



## Nlelith

Lorcan Ward said:


> I love these guys. They have such a distinct sound that they refined more than evolved. These guys are the kings of atmospheric Melo-death, their music paints such a picture when I listen to it.


Same. I'm surprised to hear new music from them so soon, though. It's just barely over a year from their last LP. Hope they didn't rush it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Nlelith said:


> Same. I'm surprised to hear new music from them so soon, though. It's just barely over a year from their last LP. Hope they didn't rush it.



It's part of an EP/Single (not sure what to call it), there's a b-side Sepultura cover ("We who are not as others").


----------



## Pietjepieter

Lorcan Ward said:


> I love these guys. They have such a distinct sound that they refined more than evolved. These guys are the kings of atmospheric Melo-death, their music paints such a picture when I listen to it.
> 
> New Leprous out too but I'm going to have that OG track on repeat for a while before I listen to this:




Around 2:30 instated goosed bumps! Only complain is that the song is to short. Love the band, great original sound, great musicians and most important unbelievable good song writing!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tis good


----------



## vilk

Underhand just put out a full length



It's like if someone took Earth but shot it into outer space. Instrumental, slow, picks up a little here and there but ultimately this music revolves around ambiance and isn't necessarily _crescendo-centric_ like many post-rock/metal groups tend to be. Though I guess there isn't a total absence of crescendos lol.


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> tis good



Speak of the devil, and he shall appear!


And, in case you hadn't heard, new Blood Incantation Nov 22!!!! GET HYPE!!!!!! (sorry no music yet) 


Dark Descent Instagram said:


> We are proud to announce the new Blood Incantation album, "Hidden HIstory of the Human Race," will be released on November 22nd, 2019.
> 
> Dark Descent Records continues its pact with the band in the Americas while @centurymediaeu will release the album in Europe.
> 
> Featuring classic 1970s artwork by Sci-Fi god Bruce Pennington, "Hidden History of the Human Race" promises to be both a meditative inquiry on the mystery & nature of human consciousness, and a dynamic foray into the realms of progressive, brutal & atmospheric death metal, as revealed by Blood Incantation.
> 
> Recorded completely analogue at World Famous Studios in Denver, CO, Hidden History of the Human Race expands the sonic cosmos explored on Blood Incantation's critically acclaimed debut "Starspawn" (Dark Descent Records) and contains the following new tracks:
> 
> BLOOD INCANTATION - Hidden History of the Human Race
> 
> 1. Slave Species of the Gods
> 2. The Giza Power Plant
> 3. Inner Paths (to Outer Space)
> 4. Awakening From the Dream of Existence to the Multidimensional Nature of Our Reality (Mirror of the Soul)
> 
> Today, Blood Incantation also celebrate the start of the “The Last Atonement Tour”, which will take them all across the USA with dark death metal pioneers @immolation_band !
> 
> Pre-orders for "Hidden History of the Human Race" will begin in October.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Man that new Obsequiae album is going to be so fucking good, Aria of Vernal Tombs is one of the best black metal albums released in the last decade.


----------



## KailM

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> Man that new Obsequiae album is going to be so fucking good, Aria of Vernal Tombs is one of the best black metal albums released in the last decade.



x 10. I agree. I’m very excited to hear this because I was starting to think they were just going to fade away. That album has such a unique (and wonderful) tone/production and vibe.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

KailM said:


> x 10. I agree. I’m very excited to hear this because I was starting to think they were just going to fade away. That album has such a unique (and wonderful) tone/production and vibe.


Its the only album I've heard that truly sounds medieval and not just taking medieval-inspiration for a riff or two. If you haven't already I'd really recommend checking out Autumnal Winds, its Obsequiae before they changed their name. The songs are a little slower and the production is a little different but you'll enjoy it no doubt.


----------



## gunshow86de

I was kind of burnt out on tech this year, but I've really liked the singles they've released so far.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

That Vacivus song was pretty damn good, gonna have to keep and eye out for that album.


----------



## Metropolis

I'm just gonna spend this weekend listening to new Opeth, Vorna, Wind Rose and Borknagar albums. Probably Opeth is only one to disappoint, but I will be still listening to it at least once or twice. And of course the new Insomnium video is dropping in about nine hours.


----------



## Darchetype

Metropolis said:


> I'm just gonna spend this weekend listening to new Opeth, Vorna, Wind Rose and Borknagar albums. Probably Opeth is only one to disappoint, but I will be still listening to it at least once or twice. And of course the new Insomnium video is dropping in about nine hours.


I love melodeath but my problem with alot of it, especially Insomnium, is it's not riff-heavy enough.....if that makes any sense. I also usually dislike piano in melodeath. Damn I'm so picky.


----------



## Metropolis

Darchetype said:


> I love melodeath but my problem with alot of it, especially Insomnium, is it's not riff-heavy enough.....if that makes any sense. I also usually dislike piano in melodeath. Damn I'm so picky.



Piano fills my soul with sad joy... Heart Like A Grave is going to be an awesome album filled with epic melancholiness.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Every song they are releasing is so good. I can't wait to hear everything together in the context of the album.

New Cyhra. Jesper delivering some of his iconic leads and riffs. I really enjoyed the first album so I'm hyped for this one. 





Darchetype said:


> I also usually dislike piano in melodeath.



Thats most of the genre lol


----------



## gunshow86de

I don't speak a word of French, but Alcest still manages to consistently blow me away.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## watson503

New Cianide


----------



## gunshow86de

Metalcore doesn't do much for me these days, but I'm really liking this. Reminds me of early 2000's, but isn't just a straight copy.


----------



## p0ke

New Lost Society single dropped today.
They started with super fast thrash metal, but then at album 3 they went more into a groove metal direction, and apparently continuing on that path for the next. I like both kinds, so absolutely looking forward to that new album.


----------



## gunshow86de

This came out yesterday, some very fun knuckle-dragging stuff.


----------



## KailM




----------



## Cynicanal

watson503 said:


> New Cianide



Since you're from Houston, did you see these guys crush BFE at Destroying Texas Fest a few years back? That was such a killer show; I can't wait for this album!


----------



## gunshow86de

Rosetta dropped a surprise EP this morning, it is fantastic, as per usual.
https://theanaesthete.bandcamp.com/album/terra-sola



Who likes 50+ minutes of subtitles?


----------



## gunshow86de

Could I interest you in "Proggy-Slayer?"

https://unspeakableaxerecords.bandcamp.com/album/pulse


----------



## watson503

Cynicanal said:


> Since you're from Houston, did you see these guys crush BFE at Destroying Texas Fest a few years back? That was such a killer show; I can't wait for this album!


You know, I live a mile or so away from BFE and in the past four years or so I've lived over here have missed every Destroying Texas Fest due to work or being out of town.

Definitely looking forward for this one to drop, too!


----------



## gunshow86de

This shit is thoroughly good => https://vukari.bandcamp.com/album/aevum


----------



## SD83

Definitly the least heavy track of the new record so far. This might be even better than "Delirium".


----------



## Darchetype




----------



## gunshow86de

Some nice sludgy post-metal for your Monday morning;


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Another new Nile track!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## watson503




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

The whole album just dropped. Gloriously filthy, as death metal was meant to be:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## myrtorp

Pretty brutal


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> The whole album just dropped. Gloriously filthy, as death metal was meant to be:




Funeral Hallucinations =


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Just a taste, but I'm beyond hyped!


----------



## SD83

This is a good deal heavier than I expected with the direction they were taking after "The Blackening".


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A lot better than anything off their last album. Lyrics are so cringe but it wouldn't be MH if it wasn't!


----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> Just a taste, but I'm beyond hyped!




F-ing awesome. Video is really cool too. Stoked.


----------



## Bdtunn

Why all the f’in???
It sounds like lyrics a 15 year old would write and show his buddies while blushing a little and of course to stick it to their parents and the man....
Cool riff though


----------



## gunshow86de

Bdtunn said:


> Why all the f’in???
> It sounds like lyrics a 15 year old would write and show his buddies while blushing a little and of course to stick it to their parents and the man....
> Cool riff though





Lorcan Ward said:


> A lot better than anything off their last album. Lyrics are so cringe but it wouldn't be MH if it wasn't!



I mean, Robb is only 3 years shy of literally being a baby boomer. I think he's still subconsciously rebelling against Tipper Gore. 

I'm just happy he's not reverting to Burning Red-era Nu-Robb - "Now with rapping and urban hand gestures!"


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Cynicanal




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

There's a new Sarcasm out Friday, I have seen literally zero promotion?


----------



## DaZoner

I just discovered Mors Subita and I'm liking it alot.


----------



## gunch

When is copying suffo going to be trendy again I need riffs, this OSDM-y stuff just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Eptaceros

This OSDM revival was boring when it started, now it's about as stale as Djent.


----------



## Cynicanal

The OSDM revival is awesome when it's coming from bands that were actually active at the time, musicians who were in bands that were active at the time, or Cruciamentum (one of the best live bands I've ever seen, and "Charnel Passages" and "Convocation of Crawling Chaos" are both absolutely killer). Otherwise, it generally sucks.


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm gonna ignore the string of incorrect opinions above me.


----------



## wakjob

New King Diamond song should be out somewhere...
Can't find the studio version yet.


----------



## Metropolis

Very Wintersun'ish, but that's why it's good.


----------



## Metropolis

This band has good amount of cheese


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Metropolis said:


> Very Wintersun'ish, but that's why it's good.



If you like it then I know I’m defintely going to like it!


----------



## watson503




----------



## Koloss85

I can't wait for that new Nile 11/1. For me there despite line up changes they never put out a bad album tho I like some more than others. I'm gonna have put my guitar in drop a so I can jam along- or try to anyway


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Descent

Check these guys, their new LP that just came out is impressive:
https://xoth.bandcamp.com/


----------



## JD27

Full stream of the new Cloak album.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


>





WHAT


----------



## gunshow86de

This is children's' music in Finland, apparently.

Featured musicians: Marco Hietala / Nightwish Noora Louhimo/ Battle Beast Timo Kotipelto / Stratovarius Samy Elbanna / Lost Society Pasi Rantanen / Thunderstone Olavi Tikka / Milestones Tony Kakko / Sonata Arctica Mikko Kotamäki / Swallow the Sun Netta Laurenne / Smackbound Mikael Salo / Thy Row, Metal De Facto Esa Holopainen / Amorphis Teemu Mäntysaari / Wintersun, Smackbound Jens Johansson / Stratovarius, Rainbow Daniel Freyberg / Children of Bodom Markus Vanhala / Omnium Gatherum, Insomnium Kiko Loureiro / Megadeth Matias Kupiainen / Stratovarius Iivo Kaipainen & Arttu Vauhkonen / Arion Kai Hansen / Gamma Ray, Unisonic Tim Hansen / Induction Joona Björkroth / Battle Beast, Brymir Henrik Klingenberg / Sonata Arctica Niko Tyrväinen / Radio Rock winner Nino Laurenne / Thunderstone Vili Itäpelto / Smackbound, Tracedawn Anton Kabanen / Beast In Black


----------



## Descent

JD27 said:


> Full stream of the new Cloak album.





Did Cloak put out a new one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> This is children's' music in Finland, apparently.
> 
> Featured musicians: Marco Hietala / Nightwish Noora Louhimo/ Battle Beast Timo Kotipelto / Stratovarius Samy Elbanna / Lost Society Pasi Rantanen / Thunderstone Olavi Tikka / Milestones Tony Kakko / Sonata Arctica Mikko Kotamäki / Swallow the Sun Netta Laurenne / Smackbound Mikael Salo / Thy Row, Metal De Facto Esa Holopainen / Amorphis Teemu Mäntysaari / Wintersun, Smackbound Jens Johansson / Stratovarius, Rainbow Daniel Freyberg / Children of Bodom Markus Vanhala / Omnium Gatherum, Insomnium Kiko Loureiro / Megadeth Matias Kupiainen / Stratovarius Iivo Kaipainen & Arttu Vauhkonen / Arion Kai Hansen / Gamma Ray, Unisonic Tim Hansen / Induction Joona Björkroth / Battle Beast, Brymir Henrik Klingenberg / Sonata Arctica Niko Tyrväinen / Radio Rock winner Nino Laurenne / Thunderstone Vili Itäpelto / Smackbound, Tracedawn Anton Kabanen / Beast In Black



sure beats the wiggles bro


----------



## gunshow86de

New Oxygen Destroyer is always welcome;


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JD27

Descent said:


> Did Cloak put out a new one?



Yup, out Oct 25.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

1349 are absolutely killing it with their new albuml!


The volume is super low for some reason so you have to crank your speakers.


----------



## vilk

I'm surprised to hear this. I was a huge fan of Hellfire, but the one after Hellfire was so stupid bad that I haven't listened to anything they've done since. Did they abandon that sound and get back to their roots?


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Descent

Our friend, local band The Scourge (soem of the guys are in Helstar as hired guns) just put out a new one. 
Good old school thrash:
http://thescourge-us.bandcamp.com/album/warrant-for-execution

I also really started digging these guys:


----------



## gunshow86de

New record out tomorrow;


----------



## gunshow86de

New Soilwork!


New Alcest out today;


----------



## JD27

New Alcest is pretty good.


----------



## Ozzfest

gunshow86de said:


> New Soilwork!


Soilwork has always made blast beats somehow work over clean vocals and melodies, but this is one where the blast beats really dont fit the song. I am a huge fan of the band but this does nothing for me. It sounds too much like The Night Flight Orchestra more than ever, whereas TNFO never sounds like Soilwork. Bjorn and co. needs to admit that he is just not into metal as much anymore. Bands change of course but unfortunately for me they're going in the opposite direction that I'd like them to go


----------



## Sdrizis89

gunshow86de said:


> New record out tomorrow;




I ended up front row and in a good portion of this video. They were really damn good during this set. The video sounds great! Only went through the new record twice while running errands and working but so far i really like it.


----------



## KailM

On a normal year this would be a contender for AOTY. But 2019 hasn't been a normal year for metal. Amazing album nonetheless:


----------



## Ozzfest

KailM said:


> .But 2019 hasn't been a normal year for metal.


How so?

That album sounds really good though thanks for posting that.


----------



## TheDandy

Metropolis said:


> Very Wintersun'ish, but that's why it's good.



It’s like a wintersun cover band that writes their own songs, and I fucking love it.


----------



## KailM

Ozzfest said:


> How so?
> 
> That album sounds really good though thanks for posting that.



What I meant is that there has been a disproportionately large number of excellent metal releases this year. IMO, of course.


----------



## gunshow86de

:walkinghammers:


Also Master Chief vs. Gundam Cthulhu cover art;


----------



## youngthrasher9

gunshow86de said:


> New record out tomorrow;




This album turned out monstrous.


----------



## TedEH

Ozzfest said:


> Soilwork has always made blast beats somehow work over clean vocals and melodies, but this is one where the blast beats really dont fit the song.


I really think that Dirk Verbeuren was a big part of Soilwork's sound - I did enjoy the last album, but you can tell something is different.


----------



## R34CH

KailM said:


> On a normal year this would be a contender for AOTY. But 2019 hasn't been a normal year for metal. Amazing album nonetheless:




Dang, this is effen killer! Thanks for sharing - gonna go listen again!


----------



## Ozzfest

TedEH said:


> I really think that Dirk Verbeuren was a big part of Soilwork's sound - I did enjoy the last album, but you can tell something is different.


I was let down by this last album. They've become a classic rock band with blast beats. Its still good music just not the direction I would want them to go in. Too many classic rock riffs; not heavy enough guitars. The drums do sound different though and I prefer Dirk as well (or at least the Dirk era).


----------



## TedEH

Ozzfest said:


> They've become a classic rock band with blast beats.


I kinda like this though. When it works, it works _well_. It doesn't always work though.


----------



## gunshow86de

They're finally back, I am excite.


----------



## NoodleFace

Ozzfest said:


> I was let down by this last album. They've become a classic rock band with blast beats. Its still good music just not the direction I would want them to go in. Too many classic rock riffs; not heavy enough guitars. The drums do sound different though and I prefer Dirk as well (or at least the Dirk era).


I got into them when The Chainheart Machine came out.. so this new stuff is unfortunate.


----------



## Metropolis

If Opeth and Turisas had a baby.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Revel in Flesh!


----------



## Nlelith

gunshow86de said:


> They're finally back, I am excite.


Great vocal. Very similar to Vladimir Lalic of Organized Chaos/David Maxim Micic (every now and then).


----------



## Ozzfest

gunshow86de said:


> New Revel in Flesh!



Wow.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Jacksonluvr636

gunshow86de said:


>



Can't believe I never heard these guys before. Like CC on steroids.


----------



## p0ke

Have you ever heard kids music this good? My 3 yo daughter loves this song and always starts headbanging in the car when I put it on  This is from their latest album, which was released last Friday. It's already their maybe 7th or 8th album and they're all consistently pretty good stuff, just with kids lyrics.


----------



## gunshow86de

p0ke said:


> Have you ever heard kids music this good? My 3 yo daughter loves this song and always starts headbanging in the car when I put it on  This is from their latest album, which was released last Friday. It's already their maybe 7th or 8th album and they're all consistently pretty good stuff, just with kids lyrics.




The 100 song has guest solos from I think every metal musician in Finland?


----------



## Bdtunn

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Can't believe I never heard these guys before. Like CC on steroids.



im in the same boat and never took them serious until a few months back. They rip!!!!


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> The 100 song has guest solos from I think every metal musician in Finland?



Outside too  This kind of kids' music makes brainwashing them into metal real easy


----------



## stevexc

Metropolis said:


> If Opeth and Turisas had a baby.




Easily my favorite modern band. Sleep At The Edge Of The Earth was a masterpiece, just digging into the new album now.


----------



## Metropolis

gunshow86de said:


> The 100 song has guest solos from I think every metal musician in Finland?




Jens Johansson is Swedish, Kiko Loureiro from Brazil, and Kai Hansen & Tim Kanoa Hansen are from Germany  No others outside Finland I think.



stevexc said:


> Easily my favorite modern band. Sleep At The Edge Of The Earth was a masterpiece, just digging into the new album now.



Yeah, it's hell of a deep epic journey.


----------



## Metropolis

Sounds like a song straight from the Wintersun's first album, it's good tho. Vocalist is a straight Jari copy  Wintersun 2.0 bands; Crepuscle, Atavistia, Aether, Nahtram, Black Forest, Aephanemer, Euphoreon.


----------



## Ozzfest

Metropolis said:


> Sounds like a song straight from the Wintersun's first album, it's good tho. Vocalist is a straight Jari copy  Wintersun 2.0 bands; Crepuscle, Atavistia, Aether, Nahtram, Black Forest, Aephanemer, Euphoreon.



Wow he really does sound like Jari.


----------



## KailM

Delightfully old school. Cool to hear Nocturno Culto in a different style of vocals:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Nlelith

This particular song was released for a while now, but I guess I'll post it anyway, since album dropped recently.


----------



## gunshow86de

On a similar note, Ulcerate are in the studio currently!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Gives me early Opeth vibes.


----------



## ImNotAhab

I am in a mode lately where harsh vocals are a lot less interesting to me (notale exception for the new Fit For An Autopsy) so the new Voyager album is just what i needed.


----------



## Eptaceros

KnightBrolaire said:


> Gives me early Opeth vibes.




So good.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

That Haunter album is incredible and close to becoming my AOTY. If you guys haven't already I would strongly recommend listening to Cosmic Behemoth, its a fantastic death/doom side project from the guys in Haunter. It seems like the project is done now but the 5 songs they've written are seriously heavy.
https://cosmicbehemoth.bandcamp.com/album/triad-of-the-monolith-rising-demo-mmxvii
https://cosmicbehemoth.bandcamp.com/album/amaranthine-embellished-serement-monolith-felled


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

The new FFA album is great


----------



## Metropolis

It's great when bands just come in front of you out of nowhere. Awesome symphonic melodic death whatever metal.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I like it! The vocalist sounds like Tracedawn's first singer and then Randy Blythe at other times. There's a bit of a Dimmu Borgir/Epica/Amorphis feel to it but it leans more towards melodic death metal.



Cheers for the recommendation! I'm surprised I've never heard these guys before. 

I can also ad that label to my list to check for new music.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is good.
https://schammasch.bandcamp.com/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Descent

These local guys just put out an album, I think it's really good


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## p0ke

A whole bunch of new music today, but here's one band I've been following recently:



Their philosophy is "fuck your backing tracks" which I really dig - too many bands are basically doing karaoke and hiding behind 1000 layer backing tracks these days, so it's really cool to see someone doing the complete opposite.


----------



## Metropolis

Andy Gillion's solo album is just epic journey... might be one of favourite guitar albums for me in years.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I need to check that out! He wrote so many amazing riffs on the last few Mors Principium Est albums.

New Cyhra album is out, really really good!


----------



## gunshow86de

Metropolis said:


> Andy Gillion's solo album is just epic journey... might be one of favourite guitar albums for me in years.



It's very good. I wish there was more of the female vocals though.


----------



## Metropolis

gunshow86de said:


> It's very good. I wish there was more of the female vocals though.




Yeah, why not more female vocals. It's so subtle and small part in time of 1:15 which part "Aria" has. Full song clocking about 4-5 minutes would have been more interesting.


----------



## gunshow86de

Metropolis said:


> Yeah, why not more female vocals. It's so subtle and small part in time of 1:15 which part "Aria" has. Full song clocking about 4-5 minutes would have been more interesting.



If I hadn't read the booklet with the album story those lyrics about a music box would have been confusing.

Oh well, I got the album to hear Andy and 66Samus tear it up anyway.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Bask is dope


----------



## gunshow86de

Maybe my favorite black metal of 2019...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Oh hey, you guys like supergroups? how about one with Bumblefoot, Billy Sheehan, Mike Portnoy, Jeff Soto and Derek Sherinian?
also check out Bumblefoot's sick double neck guitar


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I <3 black metal that doesn't sound like it was recorded in the middle of the woods through a gorilla amp.


----------



## Thaeon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I <3 black metal that doesn't sound like it was recorded in the middle of the woods through a gorilla amp.




Not normally a Black Metal fan. But I really dig that. Reminds me a lot of the Post Metal thing. There is certainly a lot of the atmospheric sounds that come from the Post sound.


----------



## gunch

NWBM is dumb nerd shit USBM is the real shit


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> NWBM is dumb nerd shit USBM is the real shit


shut yo bitch ass up


----------



## KnightBrolaire

basically Cloudkicker with vocals.


----------



## ImNotAhab

KnightBrolaire said:


> basically Cloudkicker with vocals.




Good call, Astronoid are fantastic.


----------



## gunshow86de

Thy Catafalque always keeps it interesting.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

I love these high-budget, high-concept music videos.


----------



## TheDandy




----------



## gunshow86de

TheDandy said:


>




I know this leaked like a month ago, but I purposefully waited until I got my vinyl. And holy crap, this managed to exceed the hype. Amazing record.


----------



## Bdtunn

TheDandy said:


>



I stayed away from this when I saw it was making the top of people’s lists before it was released (ie didn’t listen to the songs or leaks). But gull dang what an album!!!! Now I see why it was praised


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM

This album is worth buying for the production and unique guitar tone alone (but the songwriting is also amazing):


----------



## KailM

TheDandy said:


>




Death metal album of the year IMO.


----------



## TheDandy

KailM said:


> This album is worth buying for the production and unique guitar tone alone (but the songwriting is also amazing):



Listened through this morning, great album.


----------



## vilk

New Astronoid!?!?!?

I listened to Air so many times that I sorta burnt myself out on it. Lets see if this one is just as good!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JD27

ImNotAhab said:


> I am in a mode lately where harsh vocals are a lot less interesting to me (notale exception for the new Fit For An Autopsy) so the new Voyager album is just what i needed.




I enjoyed this album so much I ended up buying their previous two releases.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## zarg

New Spiritbox! another banger!


----------



## Random3

I hope it's ok to post my own material here...

My online death metal band dropped our EP today:

https://hellboremetal.bandcamp.com

Enjoy!


----------



## gunshow86de

Coming out on Friday, good old meat and potatoes Swedish-German death metal. Much better than Andy Richter, the Swedish-German.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Eptaceros

For fans of Abigor (there's no info on the members, but this has to be TT, no one else makes music exactly like this):


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

Things get spicy around the 4:30 mark.


----------



## Addie5150

My band's releases from this year


----------



## KailM




----------



## KnightBrolaire

yay new sylosis


----------



## TheDandy

Addie5150 said:


> My band's releases from this year



Been listening to these tons this year, love your band!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Ben Pinkus

My band A Titan, A Deity (FFO Northlane, Monuments, Tesseract) have just released our new single last week 

 

We've had a fun year supporting some cool bands (From Sorrow to Serenity, Holding Absence, Valis Ablaze, Harbinger) so would be great if anyone could check it out : )


----------



## gunshow86de

Dis pretty good...


----------



## gunshow86de

Some nice doom with ex-My Dying Bride members.


----------



## gunshow86de

Coming out on Friday;


----------



## Cynicanal

Didn't it come out yesterday, though?


----------



## gunshow86de

Cynicanal said:


> Didn't it come out yesterday, though?



You're right. That's odd that they would release on Monday.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Intronaut!


----------



## gunshow86de

Getting some Fit for an Autopsy vibes...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Addie5150

TheDandy said:


> Been listening to these tons this year, love your band!


Thanks buddy !
Hope to have many more releases next year


----------



## p0ke

Album's coming out tomorrow. Their guitarist is on here too (which is how I discovered these guys) but I guess he's too busy to promote on here. Anyway, great stuff.

Also, in case someone missed this:


There's a separate thread about this (posted by their guitarist), which not many people seem to have noticed. https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/my-band’s-new-single-ffo-meshuggah-jinjer.339310/


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent

gunshow86de said:


>




Thanks for the reminder, I had forgotten about Andy. Paul Wardingham better come out of dormance soon; it’s nice to hear him play on this track.


----------



## SD83

One of the few slightly famous bands to ever come from my hometown just announced they'll release a new record next year, 5 years after disbanding. And judging from the single, that's a good thing.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

New Carcass!


----------



## gunshow86de

New Ihsahn and it's metaly, hell yes!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New demons & wizards, Carcass and Isahn


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yay new Annihilator. also Jeff's new evertune loaded rhoads is dope


----------



## Pietjepieter

Man, that new Ihsahn is awesome!


----------



## Pietjepieter

not into Sons of Apollo that much, but this one rocks!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Last Friday was the day... for new Today is the Day!


----------



## gunshow86de

This album is going to be sick...


----------



## Xaios

I was _not_ expecting new Demons & Wizards. Touched By the Crimson King, while uneven, has a few great songs on it, and the new track kicks ass!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Pietjepieter

gunshow86de said:


> New Intronaut!




fuck missed this one completly, how can?

Great!! looking forward to the rest of the album!


----------



## Kobalt

For fans of Fractalize they dropped a new album on Bandcamp and it’s sick!

https://fractalize.bandcamp.com/album/immersion

For the lazies, here’s the tuber for immediate playback.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Addie5150




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Metropolis

It's like if Omnium Gatherum and Swallow The Sun had a baby.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^looking forward to listening to this when I finish work.

There were so many albums released in 2019. I still have a backlog to get through.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

gunshow86de said:


>



I know he's got some kind of muscle problem but why does his fretting hand look fake? Is it some kind of cover to prevent pain while playing?


----------



## Zhysick

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I know he's got some kind of muscle problem but why does his fretting hand look fake? Is it some kind of cover to prevent pain while playing?



He is using a glove... why? I don't know, but probably related to what you said...


----------



## InHiding

That's just a ridiculous 80's sweat band


----------



## gunshow86de

New EP coming, their last album Dunes was amazing.


----------



## SD83




----------



## mastapimp

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I know he's got some kind of muscle problem but why does his fretting hand look fake? Is it some kind of cover to prevent pain while playing?


He was diagnosed with focal dystonia. Other guitarists and bassists seem to have success relieving the symptoms by wearing a glove on the affected hand while playing. It looks like he's using a "musician's practice glove" in the video. I remember watching one of "Scott's bass lessons" on youtube and wondering why he was wearing gloves and he explained that it helped with his condition.


----------



## gunch

SD83 said:


>




2 big moods:

The brain hurtling through space when the clean bass was playing 

The guy in the plane-fuselage-dress dancing/vibing


----------



## gunshow86de

This came out today, excellent blend of tech and slam. Plus that cover; Master Chief vs. Chtulu in a mech-suit... can't go wrong.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

Russell Allen(Symphony X, Adrenaline Mob) + Anette Olzon (ex-Nightwish)


Serenity - My Kingdom Comes


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all the weedly weedlys

that rhythm tone is sex


Also new Hyborian. <3


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

now this is prog boiz


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Metropolis

Melodeath meets industrial metal, great clean and harsh vocals, very swedish style in some parts. Btw I know the keyboard player.


----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


>




heck yes! 
Was hoping they’d put out something new


----------



## BrailleDecibel

My favorite song of 2020 so far.


----------



## gunshow86de

Digging the first couple of singles off this, should be a pretty sick slam record.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Yayyyy more new Hyborian


----------



## gunch

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yayyyy more new Hyborian




Gonna get hit for this but why didn't they copy Mastodon when Mastodon was good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> Gonna get hit for this but why didn't they copy Mastodon when Mastodon was good


Go listen to their first album. They're nothing like Mastodon. More like High on Fire but thrashier or like The Sword back during their Age of Winter era


----------



## SD83

Vader just released a new song and it might be one of their best since "Impressions in blood"...


----------



## gunshow86de

Have you ever asked yourself, "what if Opeth were a sludge band?"


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## ThePIGI King

Pretty much every Artisan Era band is Tech goodness that you need in your life.

With that said, I'm wishing less bands did the record single notes and have it super produced. Now maybe I'm describing it wrong, but instead of an album sounding like Inferi's Revenant, I'd prefer the production be like their End of an Era Rebirth.


----------



## Metropolis

Some folk'y metal tunes for the weekend


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Bullet For My Valentine co-founder Michael “Moose” Thomas [drums] with Throw The Fight frontman James Clark [vocals], Jordan Whelan of Still Remains [guitar], and Travis Montgomery of Threat Signal [guitar]




ThePIGI King said:


> With that said, I'm wishing less bands did the record single notes and have it super produced. Now maybe I'm describing it wrong, but instead of an album sounding like Inferi's Revenant, I'd prefer the production be like their End of an Era Rebirth.



There's a point where you are basically listening to a guitar pro file with how choppy every instrument sounds. I like polished production that benefit from that kind of approach but there's a point you go way to far and its just fatiguing to listen to.


----------



## gunshow86de

Unspeakable Axe about to have a year like 20 Buck Spin did in 2019.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Lorcan Ward said:


> There's a point where you are basically listening to a guitar pro file with how choppy every instrument sounds. I like polished production that benefit from that kind of approach but there's a point you go way to far and its just fatiguing to listen to.


And thats exactly what I don't want. I miss some reality to production. If I ever find the time and learn how to produce, I think I'll try and record full riffs or phrases rather than note by note. It sounds better to me, I think. Can't be sure, as I'm not well veresed in recording


----------



## GunpointMetal

ThePIGI King said:


> Pretty much every Artisan Era band is Tech goodness that you need in your life.
> 
> With that said, I'm wishing less bands did the record single notes and have it super produced. Now maybe I'm describing it wrong, but instead of an album sounding like Inferi's Revenant, I'd prefer the production be like their End of an Era Rebirth.


If you're referring to Aronious, I would be surprised if they recorded that way. They've been working on this album FOREVER and both of the guitarists are unfuckwithable as far as being stupid tight. They're from the area and Ryan (lead guitar) is always posting ridiculous live playthrough snippets.


----------



## ThePIGI King

GunpointMetal said:


> If you're referring to Aronious, I would be surprised if they recorded that way. They've been working on this album FOREVER and both of the guitarists are unfuckwithable as far as being stupid tight. They're from the area and Ryan (lead guitar) is always posting ridiculous live playthrough snippets.


Oh no, I'm not pointing fingers  I've actually not gotten a chance to listen to that album yet. I'm speaking in general that I prefer the sound when a riff is actually recorded in its' entirety.

Cool to hear they record that way. Makes me more eager to listen!


----------



## gunshow86de

The party grind lads are back!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Dis one gonna be good;


----------



## KailM

Me likey:


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## SD83

New song by Ihsahn. Pretty straightforward for his standards, but so far I like that new ep.


----------



## KailM

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Hot damn that scratched my Dissection itch.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Nightwish


It's great to hear Tuomas using way more of Floor's range, songwriting is back to the heavier style and the mix is so much bigger than the last album. Looking forward to the new album.


----------



## SD83

A lot of new music today  As much as I like the message, the new Heaven Shall Burn sounds exactly like any other Heaven Shall Burn song, and not in a good way. For some reason, I really like the new Sepultura though.


----------



## Bdtunn

SD83 said:


> A lot of new music today  As much as I like the message, the new Heaven Shall Burn sounds exactly like any other Heaven Shall Burn song, and not in a good way. For some reason, I really like the new Sepultura though.




I really like 3/4ths of the new sepultura!!!


----------



## duffbeer33

Bdtunn said:


> I really like 3/4ths of the new sepultura!!!



Me too. I was pretty blown away on first listen. That song "Means to an End" is absolutely killer.


----------



## KailM

Wow, didn't even expect to see an album from this band again...


----------



## gunch

It's out

Going to check it out and edit with my thoughts

Edit: God the mix and guitar tone is cardboard and nothing really jumped out except the last riff in spirit hole. Kind of disappointed 

Doesn't even dent Cryptic Implosion


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

If you want a death-metal version of Dysrhythmia. Came out last Friday.


----------



## KailM

Damn, 2020 is setting itself up to be just as hard on my wallet as 2019:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## sleewell

i am just saying, y'all listen to some sweet music and this thread is awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

for those that like a dash of black metal/grind in their death metal


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

when you want to listen to Nile but not really


----------



## SD83

Anyone else remember Angela Gossow? Yeah, me too, me too. Totally unexpected, don't really care much for their main singer but it's good to hear her voice again


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

Also check out their Demon Scriptures EP from last year, it's killer.


----------



## gunshow86de

So many filthy slams;


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> So many filthy slams;




I mean it's probably on purpose but the kick sounds like a bat hitting a dead body


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wholesome midwestern death metal


Also new Dark Fortress


----------



## KailM

Riffs!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM




----------



## Metropolis

Another folk metal/melodeath group changing into this easily digestable sell out sound... damn it sounds elitist to write it like that, but that's how it sounds. Hope the whole record isn't similar to this.


----------



## KailM

^^I agree with your assessment.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Sounds a bit like Amorphis but softer with some touches of Omnium Gatherum and Type O negative. Quite a change in sound from Tarot.


----------



## Metropolis

Lorcan Ward said:


> Sounds a bit like Amorphis but softer with some touches of Omnium Gatherum and Type O negative. Quite a change in sound from Tarot.



For me the bouncy pop chorus and some of the electronic music influences are just un-inspiring in this band's context what they have done before.


----------



## InHiding

I could take it for a little less than 2 minutes.


----------



## gunshow86de

Just listen to newer Omnium Gatherum for a better version of what they seem to be going for on that song.


----------



## gunshow86de

Like a Hate Eternal/Nile lovechild.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Metropolis said:


> Another folk metal/melodeath group changing into this easily digestable sell out sound... damn it sounds elitist to write it like that, but that's how it sounds. Hope the whole record isn't similar to this.


----------



## Metropolis

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I've been always in to this kind of bullshit, but let's see where it goes


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## SandyRavage

My Current Project.

https://conjureth.bandcamp.com/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Elder too!

https://beholdtheelder.bandcamp.com/album/omens


----------



## KailM

Currently an AOTY contender:


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> Another folk metal/melodeath group changing into this easily digestable sell out sound... damn it sounds elitist to write it like that, but that's how it sounds. Hope the whole record isn't similar to this.




Yeah, definitely a bit disappointing, but I enjoyed it to some extent anyway. Also they've hinted the album would at least contain something similar to their older song Swampwitch, so that's promising. But yeah, I certainly hope the whole album won't be like this. I pre-ordered it anyway...

While we're on the topic of disappointment... :



This particular song was pretty much my favourite on the album, and I like the heavy songs (most of the album, luckily), but the softer songs are garbage. Also, their drummer quit and was replaced by the ex-drummer of Santa Cruz. So not looking very promising in terms of hearing their older material live anymore, I guess...

Also, new Mokoma album came out on Friday and seems pretty solid. Gotta give it a few more spins before any further analysis though. And Stam1na's VA10 is also on Spotify, though it's just a remastered and extended edition of Viimeinen Atlantis. One of my favourite albums of theirs though, so can't complain.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## watson503

Hazzerd - Delirium


----------



## Crundles

So, uh

Igorrr

And good ole' George "Neck "Corpsegrinder"" Fisher on the vocals


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

That production was super flat and the song was boring overall but I'll be damned if George doesn't sound absolutely menacing.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## watson503

Witches Hammer dropping April 15th...

https://nuclearwarnowproductions.bandcamp.com/album/damnation-is-my-salvation


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## R34CH

Thanks for sharing that Voidfallen video, @Metropolis. 

Hoping they have a full album coming out this year because I need more than the 3 song EP they have...


----------



## KailM

Hell yes. This band can do no wrong.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Trivium track. Pretty good!


Fleshgod Apocalypse dropped a video for Monnalisa:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


>




Yes.


----------



## Metropolis

What's this, blackened death core? Whatever, it's awesome.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> What's this, blackened death core? Whatever, it's awesome.




Spotify advertised this band to me also ("because you listened to x you might like this"). I didn't check them out until you mentioned them, but damn, Spotify sure wasn't wrong either.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

That cover art...matches the music perfectly.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

New Ulcerate!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JD27

Just happened to catch this on autoplay after I listened to Warbringer this morning. I enjoyed it, may have to purchase this one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

a sprinkle of chainsaw, a dash of black metal and a heaping dose of death metal riffage.


----------



## myrtorp

Found by accident, very nice


----------



## KailM

Recorded on a potato, but I'll be damned if there aren't some tasty riffs and atmosphere:


----------



## p0ke

That new Trivium song was pretty nice, I especially liked the second verse - it sounded really cool with the lead guitar playing some melancholy riff while the rhythms kept chugging away. Not really a fan of the band but looks like their new album will be worth checking out!


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Pietjepieter

New The Hirsch Effect!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new aborted


----------



## p0ke

New discovery for me:



They released their second album last week, I like it very much. It's basically like Finntroll but in Finnish, sometimes sounding more like Moonsorrow (which is not that far really, since the same guy is basically behind both bands).


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> New discovery for me:
> 
> 
> 
> They released their second album last week, I like it very much. It's basically like Finntroll but in Finnish, sometimes sounding more like Moonsorrow (which is not that far really, since the same guy is basically behind both bands).




I would have hoped little bit more diversity from the new album as a whole, but it's pretty solid folk metal overall


----------



## SD83

Heaven Shall Burn released another song which probably sounds like every other Heaven Shall Burn song... I guess... I didn't really listen, because that is probably one of the best music videos I've seen in a while.


----------



## KailM

Damn you, Season of Mist...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

A little cheese never hurt anybody...


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


>




Finally some delicious fucking food

The tones are to die for too, I hope TAE puts out some playthrough vids


----------



## mikernaut

some stuff I came across that isn't too bad.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83




----------



## Lorcan Ward

Bit of a B-side track for Soilwork.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## GunpointMetal

Some local homies just dropped this wild ride. SHHHHRREEEDDDD


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## JD27

Lots of ESP goodness and Warbringer always sounds awesome.


----------



## gunshow86de

I'll spare you the jokes about Amon Amarth on _literal _steroids...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mastapimp

For fans of older Opeth: Their bassist, Martin Mendez just released a death metal album. Fredrik Akesson is handling the leads...this is refreshing considering how watered down the last 3-4 releases have been from Opeth.


----------



## TedEH

^ Legit enjoying this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Also full album of White Stones is up


----------



## Bdtunn

mastapimp said:


> For fans of older Opeth: Their bassist, Martin Mendez just released a death metal album. Fredrik Akesson is handling the leads...this is refreshing considering how watered down the last 3-4 releases have been from Opeth.




I must have listened to this 4 times yesterday, highly enjoyed it, thanks for the tip! 
It does sound like the opeth record I’ve been waiting for


----------



## mastapimp

Bdtunn said:


> I must have listened to this 4 times yesterday, highly enjoyed it, thanks for the tip!
> It does sound like the opeth record I’ve been waiting for


Yes, i did the same this weekend when i was doing some work around the house. Going to pick up a copy of the full album for sure.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I didn't realise how much I needed an early sounding Opeth style band in my life.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hmm, White Stones is like dumbed down version of newer Opeth riffs plus growls. It's boring me to tears tbh. Needs Mikael's chord progressions and little flourishes to truly sound like old Opeth.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Opeth died for me after Ghost Reveries and Blackwater Park (Watershed was alright, everything else after that sucked). They don't exist as far as I'm concerned. So anything approximating early Opeth is better than nothing imo


----------



## KnightBrolaire

good ole thrashy stuff
https://morbidcross666.bandcamp.com/album/disciples-of-the-goat


----------



## gunshow86de

Aaron Turner always delivers.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Nlelith

Out of bloody nowhere:



There's also all tracks separately on band's channel.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mm that rhythm tone is sick. Also that green destroyer is hot


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Oh yeah, new Wolfheart!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

sludgy sludge


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh the Finnish weirdos are back!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

gunshow86de said:


>




Now that sounds much more like Aether Realm.


----------



## KailM

Saw this band last summer. Sick.


----------



## gunshow86de

Comes out Friday, if you like Bolt Thrower check it out!


----------



## gunshow86de

More Ulcerate!!!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

apparently locking devy in a room is how we get consistent new tunes


also barishi


----------



## JD27




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## vilk

gunshow86de said:


> Oh the Finnish weirdos are back!



That was fuckin nuts. And the video was spooky. The guy is so crazy when he pulls out the knife.


----------



## gunshow86de

One of the better hardcore bands right now;


----------



## gunshow86de

New Xibalba goes hard...

https://xibalbasl.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## SD83

Parkway Drive recorded a song with a german rapper, and it's suprisingly good. I expected it to be decent, but I acutally like it a lot. Second song I heard of Parkway Drive where Winston is singing in German for some parts, and honestly, I don't think I have ever heard anyone who didn't grew up with it do it that well.


----------



## KailM

These guys get it....


----------



## RoRo56

gunshow86de said:


> One of the better hardcore bands right now;



I'm usually weary of "supergroups" but this rips hard


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's like sludge with a healthy dash of Voivod/Haken
https://voidofsleep666.bandcamp.com/album/metaphora?from=embed


----------



## gunshow86de

This is _objectively_ the best album that will come out this year. Fight me. 



Also new Havok, complete with IRL cringe post lyrics as usual.


----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


> This is _objectively_ the best album that will come out this year. Fight me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also new Havok, complete with IRL cringe post lyrics as usual.





Damn it’s good, no picking fights with this guy


----------



## gunshow86de

/Ironbird gas intensifies


----------



## myrtorp

Abominable Putridity


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Triple7




----------



## SD83




----------



## Triple7




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

this shit slaps hard yo



also this is pretty tight:
https://romanring.bandcamp.com/album/the-halogen?from=embed


----------



## gunch

I want to call the cops on the production of that Boreworm track


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunch said:


> I want to call the cops on the production of that Boreworm track


yeah the mix was fucking trash


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


> this shit slaps hard yo




I like the song well enough, but that lineup has me more intrigued.

Jacob Bannon
Sean Martin 
Mike McKenzie
Greg Weeks
Jon Rice


----------



## JD27

Wow, Jon Rice continues his goal of playing in every band ever. Haven’t seen Sean Martins name in about a decade since he left Hatebreed.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Triple7 said:


>



Is the pedo foot fetishist still in this band?


----------



## gunch

Umbra Vitae is sick though


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty


----------



## Triple7

GunpointMetal said:


> Is the pedo foot fetishist still in this band?



From what I can gather...no. I did a lot of digging after I downloaded the new album. I had totally forgotten about that whole incident. 

The new band lineup doesn't list him. There are only three people in the current lineup, and only original member is the drummer. But, apparently Aaron, I think his name was, did write all the music and lyrics.


----------



## gunshow86de

Album came out last week, it rips!


----------



## SD83




----------



## KailM

Great way to start a Friday...


----------



## gunshow86de

Blackened DM, members of Spectral Voice/Blood Incantation, Khemmis and Primitive Man. Pretty nice.


----------



## Humbuck

JD27 said:


> Haven’t seen Sean Martins name in about a decade since he left Hatebreed.



Twitching Tongues


----------



## JD27

Haven’t heard of them, just checked them out though. Pretty cool, so weird seeing him play a JH sig, I’ve never seen him play anything else than a LP. Figured he was doing the electronic stuff he left to do.


----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> Blackened DM, members of Spectral Voice/Blood Incantation, Khemmis and Primitive Man. Pretty nice.




Tasty. I've come to learn that anything touched by the members of Spectral Voice/Blood Incantation turns to gold. Glad I got to see their work firsthand last summer! \m/


----------



## Pietjepieter

yesterday was a good day:


Always love the hirsch effect


Haken, not always a fan, but really liked this one!


Ghost iris.... i don't know for this one, but hey the thread is new metal music, so don't need to be good


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Damn this album is shaping up to be a banger! I bought the first couple singles and they just don't let up.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Figured I'd just leave this here. Good morning!


----------



## gunshow86de

Reminds a bit of older (ie better) Leprous.


----------



## Gortrocity

Dude I cannot wait for the new vildjharta album - does anyone know about when it drops?


----------



## Boofchuck

Gortrocity said:


> Dude I cannot wait for the new vildjharta album - does anyone know about when it drops?


Some time in the Thall.


----------



## Gortrocity

Lmao - hell yeah


----------



## JD27




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## RoRo56

I know this usually causes some sort of trouble but, really digging the new HAARP


----------



## gunshow86de

Came out today, classic Florida death metal. 

https://unspeakableaxerecords.bandcamp.com/album/dominion







Wigger Slam is evolving in to Weeb Slam!!!


----------



## p0ke




----------



## eggy in a bready

KailM said:


> Figured I'd just leave this here. Good morning!



damn, this is pretty rippin


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Came out today, classic Florida death metal.
> 
> https://unspeakableaxerecords.bandcamp.com/album/dominion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wigger Slam is evolving in to Weeb Slam!!!



within destruction have been putting out weeb vids for at least a year or more lol


----------



## gunch

I thought the weebs hadn't evolved past nu metal yet


----------



## gunshow86de

I guess 2020 is the year of death-doom?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Vampire Squid
https://vampiresquid.bandcamp.com/album/reinventing-the-eel?from=embed


----------



## p0ke

New Nightwish album is surprisingly good. I particularly like the song "Pan".


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM

Really digging the production and riffage on the new Abysmal Dawn. If more tech death went in this direction, I'd be on board immediately. The riffs are awesome, production is clear -- but not ridiculously so. I daresay they actually played the riffs on the recording rather than punching everything in note for note.


----------



## gunshow86de

Came out last week, very solid melodeath, been playing it quite a bit.


Also sludge...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

new trivium rips


----------



## Bdtunn

KnightBrolaire said:


> new trivium rips




I haven’t been a trivium fan for a while (love the early stuff) but this song is pretty killer!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yes


----------



## vilk

The new Oranssi Pazuzu album Mestarin kynsi dropped this morning. I think it's their best album yet. Their single from it, Uusi Teknokratia, is probably the best song they've ever made. The flute is so good. The noise guitar ""solo"" is perfect.

And in anticipation of this new album coming out today, yesterday I was reading a little about Oranssi Pazuzu, and I found they made an album where the band plays together with Dark Buddha Rising in something they call the _Waste of Space Orchestra_, that's:
2 drummers
2 bassists
3 guitarists
2 keyboard/electronics/etc-ists
and multiple vocalists
All playing mostly simultaneously. Yeah, it's a studio recording that I'm posting here, but the group was originally formed for a concert festival to play live. It's friggin amazing. Not totally different from Oranssi Pazuzu, after all they are half the "orchestra", but still totally amazing. I wasn't sure that the new Mestarin kynsi could top it. But it is at least as good. I listened to it 3 times yesterday, I couldn't stop. Somehow it reminds me in ways of Devil Doll, just a little. Waste of Space Orchestra isn't 2020, but it is 2019 so that's kinda new, and besides someone already posted the (awesome) music video for Uusi Teknokratia a few pages back.




Anyone that's even remotely a fan of the band needs to get both of these ASAP!! Even though I've been listening to Oranssi Pazuzu since their first album, I've been hot and cold on them over the years, but they have _definitely_ gotten better than they used to be, it's no comparison.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Aborted's new EP is out today


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83

New Katatonia sounds a lot like Katatonia. In a good way


----------



## KnightBrolaire

New Ulcerate album is pretty damn good


----------



## KnightBrolaire

more trivium:




some caveman dm
https://werewolvesdeathmetal.bandcamp.com/album/the-dead-are-screaming?from=embed


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I thoroughly enjoyed this cover, the EP, and anything this band does:


Don’t know if this was shared, but it is different and cool for these guys:


OMG....


If you dig Bolt Thrower (if not, I hate you and your Mother):


YES!!!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Mandatory HM2 goodness:


What a ball kicker! Might be on my year end list. Maggot Stomp Records rules.


----------



## Metropolis

When bands turn into more and more like parody of themselves...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KnightBrolaire

like mastodon with more of a death/blackened vibe


damn son that rhythm tone is thiccc and growly


----------



## SD83

Anyone here into The Ghost Inside? Never been a big fan, good stuff but nothing special, but I love the determination behind this comeback.


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


>




that I am destruction album is a banger!!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

KnightBrolaire said:


>




With that first single I wasn’t super sold on the new LoG, but this isn’t bad at all. The straightforward breakdown in the 1st one made me feel a little cautious, but I think it’ll pass as a unique tune. They are subtly different, but it’s still LoG. Hopefully even better rippers will be on the album.

On May 29, Earache is releasing an “ultimate” version of Altars of Madness on digipak CD. An FDR copy of the record featuring “Lord of All Fevers and Plagues” in FDR for the first time, plus a second disc copy of the “Juvenilia” live album. Kind of a cash grab but, I’m game.
https://webstore.earache.com/morbid-angel/morbid-angel-altars-of-madness-ultimate-edition-2-cd

Altars on FDR vinyl (which I own and sounds soooo good):


----------



## KnightBrolaire

kind of Russian Circles/Pelican vibes


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

KnightBrolaire said:


> kind of Russian Circles/Pelican vibes



The new Benighted album is so good. That and the new Ulcerate album have been all that I've been listening to.


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## p0ke

According to logic I should absolutely hate this, but for whatever reason I really like it very much  :


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I love Alestorm but this track really lost me. I get they are trying a lot of new things to move away from their predictable style the last few albums but it’s torn fans down the middle.



SD83 said:


> Anyone here into The Ghost Inside? Never been a big fan, good stuff but nothing special, but I love the determination behind this comeback.




Powerful message! Fair play to them for not only recovering but continuing on with their music.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

the guitar tone is sick on this
https://glacialtomb.bandcamp.com/track/worldsflesh?from=embed

I know there's an elder thread but figured this might get more visibility here


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://abramsrock.bandcamp.com/album/modern-ways?from=embed

https://nemesiumblacklion.bandcamp.com/album/continua?from=embed


----------



## SD83

Ahab will release a live record this year, and it sounds absolutly massive...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yes.
https://blackpestilence.bandcamp.com/album/hail-the-flesh?from=embed


----------



## Vyn

Two things:

1 - New Vader album is exactly what I needed this weekend, just classic deathmetal bullshit <3

2 - Slaughter to Prevail has managed to piss down the throat of my bloodied and beaten corpse. Such. A. Heavy. Fucking. Track. And catchy too, digging the black metal vibes through the chorus-y section.


----------



## gunshow86de

Oh hello, new Defeated Sanity?





Still have a bit of a soft-spot for this style of metalcore;


----------



## gunshow86de

Loving this cover art, song is pretty good too.


----------



## Metropolis

Found a band, bit of symphonic black metal mixed in melodic death metal. I would just call this symphonic extreme metal. Drums are played by Hannes Grossmann (Hate Eternal, Alkaloid, former Necrophagist).


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Another supergroup? Members of Amenra, YOB and Oathbreaker, but making some death metal.


----------



## mikernaut

Lovin this!


----------



## gunshow86de

I can't believe I missed this. One of my favorite doom/stoner bands, new album out Friday.


----------



## vilk

Just saw that Hexvessel put out a new album in April.



I've only listened to a few tracks, and happy to hear that they've sorta gone back to their roots with more of the spoopy Scandinavian folk rock, though still some psychedelic 70's styling hanging around, which I'm not complaining.


----------



## watson503

Cemetery Filth's first full-length, Dominion, rips:


----------



## gunshow86de

watson503 said:


> Cemetery Filth's first full-length, Dominion, rips:




Some of the best DM this year.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Metropolis

New Ensiferum!


----------



## TedEH

^ That's not bad. The last few things out by Ensiferum were not very good, so this is a welcome improvement.


----------



## KailM

Metropolis said:


>




One of the best albums released this year so far. Symphonic black metal done correctly. Synths add texture to the music, but it is still very much driven by killer riffs. \m/


----------



## Metropolis

TedEH said:


> ^ That's not bad. The last few things out by Ensiferum were not very good, so this is a welcome improvement.



I agree, and they can now ditch Markus' shitty vocals because of Pekka's awesome power metal voice


----------



## vilk

There's no way vikings drank rum, right? I mean they lived prior to the invention of distilled alcohol... I think?


----------



## Metropolis

vilk said:


> There's no way vikings drank rum, right? I mean they lived prior to the invention of distilled alcohol... I think?



You are correct, I think it's Alestorm reference or just generally to pirates as a joke. I read about the album more, rum is there because of British navy and how they drank it in 17th century.

But it's not about vikings either, album art is a remnicent of finnish national epic poetry compilation "Kalevala".


----------



## JimF

Alestorm is a band I can't believe is still going. I wonder if Dani still has my Ibanez bass I loaned him for that first tour


----------



## cip 123




----------



## gunch

New VoM ain't half bad


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nvm


----------



## watson503




----------



## Bodes

gunshow86de said:


> I can't believe I missed this. One of my favorite doom/stoner bands, new album out Friday.




Never heard of them before, Thank you @gunshow86de


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> New Ensiferum!




That was surprisingly good. I thought the last two albums had a few pretty good songs but all in all that spark has been missing since Unsung Heroes, possibly even earlier.

Also, I don't know if someone posted this already, but anyway, album's out now:



IMO the singles were pretty much the worst songs of the album, the rest are more like what I expected the album to be like. Especially the last song, which is an 11 minute instrumental!


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> That was surprisingly good. I thought the last two albums had a few pretty good songs but all in all that spark has been missing since Unsung Heroes, possibly even earlier.
> 
> Also, I don't know if someone posted this already, but anyway, album's out now:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the singles were pretty much the worst songs of the album, the rest are more like what I expected the album to be like. Especially the last song, which is an 11 minute instrumental!






There is bit of everything in the new Aether Realm album, I think the singles work in album context better as a whole.


----------



## gunshow86de

NVM, old video


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke




----------



## Xaios

This actually came out late last year, but I just heard it recently, so fuck it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

p0ke said:


> Also, I don't know if someone posted this already, but anyway, album's out now:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the singles were pretty much the worst songs of the album, the rest are more like what I expected the album to be like. Especially the last song, which is an 11 minute instrumental!




I'm on my second listen now. The singles make more sense when listening to the album. I was worried they had gone fully in the Amorphis direction and left the heavier atmospheric Melo-death elements of Tarot behind but as soon as I heard "One Hollow Word" they have only gotten better. They should have released that first to reassure fans because I think a lot of people are passing on it after the singles. I love how many genres and styles these guys blend together. Album of the year for me so far. 



Another band releasing material that's more Wintersun sounding than Wintersun's last album


----------



## gunshow86de

Heck yes!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


> Heck yes!



Geez!! It’s about time! I miss these guys.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is unexpected, Inter Arma releasing a covers album this year;


----------



## KailM




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

I was excited for it being a new ALR song but I didn't see the thumbnail all the way


----------



## p0ke

A bit more standard Alestorm-stuff. Not bad IMO, but the previous singles were more interesting.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gorthul

This almost flew by me. Glad I still caught this one!


----------



## gunshow86de

gorthul said:


> This almost flew by me. Glad I still caught this one!




Nice, their last album was sick. I missed this too, which means Everlasting Spew isn't doing a good job promoting, cause I stream pretty much _all_ the death metal on the internet.


----------



## Cynicanal

https://soundcloud.com/iron-bonehea...Jlj-DSC3iTsOLoeI5LGQpgfjey-5hhFKhF-1BiPnmZaRM

How is no one talking about this?!?!


----------



## SD83

Local band, melodic death.


----------



## InHiding

Oops, I thought this was a new one... nvm


----------



## JD27

Anyone check this new KSE out? B sides from Atonement. I can see why they weren’t on it just because they didn’t fit the album as well, but some are still pretty good.


----------



## SD83

Somewhat new, but I just heard of them and figured some might like it. After all, this is a guitar forum to some extend and it has Jeff Loomis in it. To some extend  


And since I only heard that band because this band mentioned them, I didn't see this one here either. And besides Cammie being probably my favourite singer in metal these days, maybe one of you guys could tell me what's up with the bass drum?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao Bedsore, they should have gone with decubitus ulcer instead.


yes.


----------



## TedEH

SD83 said:


> And since I only heard that band because this band mentioned them, I didn't see this one here either. And besides Cammie being probably my favourite singer in metal these days, maybe one of you guys could tell me what's up with the bass drum?


I like some of their other material, so it's cool to see new stuff. The mix on this whole thing is kinda weird. So much reverb on everything. The kick drum sounds fine right up until it speed up around 2:30-ish... where it sounds like they suddenly swap out a real drummer for a drum machine. I think it's jarring because of the sudden change in dynamics.


----------



## gunshow86de

I guess new hardcore can go here too. This one gonna be good...



New Misery Signals...


----------



## JD27

gunshow86de said:


> New Misery Signals...




Awesome, been a while since they released anything. Had no idea new album was coming.


----------



## gunshow86de

Devildriver doing their best Gojira impression.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Devildriver doing their best Gojira impression.



man you weren't kidding about the Gojira impression bit


----------



## TedEH

I almost laughed out loud when it got to the tapping part.


----------



## KailM

Delightful:


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KailM

Wow -- can't wait for this album!


----------



## gunshow86de

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Never really been in to Voivod, but I loved this song.


----------



## Cynicanal

KnightBrolaire said:


>



This song is over a year old at this point...

EDIT: NVM, new version of it


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Devildriver doing their best Gojira impression.




That was pretty decent though. Can't remember what their previous material was like (I've checked them out a couple of times, and recall thinking something along the lines of "this is ok, but ..." and then went on to something else and forgot about the whole band), but I would happily listen to an album of this kind of stuff.


----------



## Cynicanal

NEW CARDIAC ARREST, BITCHES!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

KailM said:


> Wow -- can't wait for this album!




Holy shit! You’re not kidding. Damn these guys never release bad material. They’ve hitting dingers ever since I started following them with Vertebrae.


----------



## KailM

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Holy shit! You’re not kidding. Damn these guys never release bad material. They’ve hitting dingers ever since I started following them with Vertebrae.



This one for some reason is hitting me in all the right places -- better than their last several albums I think. I agree, they don't release poor albums, but the last one kinda fell flat for me after a while. I'm getting Below the Lights vibes from this one. What an amazing band. My favorites will always be Blodhemn, Vikingligr Veldi, and Frost though. \m/


----------



## KailM




----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://aenigmatum.bandcamp.com/album/adorned-in-wrath?from=embed


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Wow.


----------



## vilk

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Holy shit! You’re not kidding. Damn these guys never release bad material. They’ve hitting dingers ever since I started following them with Vertebrae.


You're missing out if you don't get Below The Lights. It's the absolute best.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

vilk said:


> You're missing out if you don't get Below The Lights. It's the absolute best.



One of the best. I like Blodhemn the best because it's the epitome of black/viking metal. Brutal and epic. Amon Amarth should study that album.


----------



## gunshow86de

Fuck yes, new Necrot!


Also...


----------



## p0ke

A friend of mine started this black metal band a while ago, and here's their first single. The scene is really small here, so I know basically all the people involved in making this song, promo pictures, etc


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

New carnifex song dropping tonight around 10pm. Song is titled “cursed”


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>




I really liked impending dominance but this one was kinda meh on me.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

New Alestorm album's out today, and it's pretty good! Very varied stuff on there, and even some surprisingly heavy stuff.


----------



## gunshow86de

Best of this singles trilogy thing they're doing;


This came out today, nice meat and potatoes melodeath.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

imagine a continuation of yellow/green era Baroness


https://drouthtl.bandcamp.com/album/excerpts-from-a-dread-liturgy?from=embed


----------



## Alexa run my life

gunshow86de said:


> Best of this singles trilogy thing they're doing;


I am one of the fans who are unhappy with this direction they're in. It's obvious now that Bjorn and David prefer classic rock and have probably grown away from metal. It's apparent in their sound and the fact that they now sound like TNFO.

I mean the music is still very well done, but just wish they were interested in makingn eavier and more aggressive music, and leave the overly catchy hooks, slide guitars and crunch distortion levels for TNFO


----------



## TedEH

I dunno, I like new Soilwork. I also like old Soilwork. All Soilwork is good.

Although, there's definitely a certain element missing without Dirk.


----------



## SD83

TedEH said:


> I dunno, I like new Soilwork. I also like old Soilwork. All Soilwork is good.


This. Not exactly my favourite track, but I don't mind their current direction. TNFO is a bit too much for my taste, but unlike a certain other swedish metal band, Soilwork did not yet turn into a classic rock or prog-rock band


----------



## USMarine75

Living Infinite is my fav album of theirs. I've loved it all along the way.

Is the question why they don't sound like that or why they don't sound like Chainheart Machine? Because they're not that band anymore. Same as In Flames.

Soilwork is still my fav metal band, but my only complaint is that I miss Dirk. Bastian is really good and I prob would love him if not for Dirk being my fav metal drummer of all time and IMO wasted on Megadeth. It's just a different style really, but it takes away what I loved. Dirk brought dynamics and constant tempo/feel changes to their music, whereas Bastian is more consistent. As an example, the half, regular, and double time bass drum beats under the constant blast("Dirk") beats:



Not 2020, but here is some newer Swedish Pop-Metal (?) for anyone that likes the newer Soilwork stuff:


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

It's nice Kevin Talley is still out there trying to be in every band ever...


----------



## FancyFish

New Imperial Triumphant. Really loved their last album, so I'm excited for this new one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


> Fuck yes, new Necrot!
> 
> 
> Also...




New Necrot. Holy shit that’s big.

This year has been pretty stellar musically.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Really, really like this record:


These guys have been bad ass for a while now:


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Back from January but they are outstanding:


Another excellent Nuclear Winter/Redefining Darkness release:


Oh HELL YES!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

OSDM goodness:


Absolutely freaking incredible one man band here:


Another great split from two solid bands:


Massive and cavernous:


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

This band is stunning. I cannot wait for the full release:


Did we share this? I’m sharing this. Again maybe. Surprisingly cool:


Caligari Records has some really good stuff coming:


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Karst is a really cool band with a killer record coming out June 1st. A must check out for fans of crust/punk/death/grind, whatever. Go listen:
http://karstla.bandcamp.com/album/genesis-of-nervous-decay


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I really hope they didn't re-record Clayman and its an anniversary tour next year.


----------



## TedEH

That..... sounds like a re-record to me.... hm....

Very hm.....


----------



## gunch

Question: What the hell exactly is Lille's EBMM?


----------



## akinari

gunch said:


> Question: What the hell exactly is Lille's EBMM?




It's a custom made out of all the times I wish the vocalist would have shut up for a second


----------



## Alexa run my life

Lorcan Ward said:


> I really hope they didn't re-record Clayman and its an anniversary tour next year.



They're gonna make it sound more Pop with new vocals and probably overall production. Based on that short clip, I am going to go ahead and cast judgment before it's out.


----------



## FancyFish

This collab is amazing. Makes me wish for new Gorguts, or Luc Lemay anything in general.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

This is... interesting... Abysmal Dawn covering Candlemass.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

NEW OLD MAN GLOOM NEW OLD MAN ME


----------



## Alexa run my life

Whoa this is absolutely horrible!


----------



## metaljohn




----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I really hope they didn't re-record Clayman and its an anniversary tour next year.



Well, they did... The chorus sounds pretty good IMO, but the rest sounds weak and sterile. I'd so much rather just listen to the original. Oh well, at least they didn't change the song to sound like their later material...


----------



## dax21

Alexa run my life said:


> Whoa this is absolutely horrible!




So this is what liquid diarrhea being poured over my adolescence in a very careful and meticulous manner would sound like


----------



## TedEH

I can't tell if that's a drum machine or not. I've never been big on the "modern metal sound", and stuff like this sort of cements why. Sure, everything is clear, but there's no dynamics, there's no energy, there's no room or feel.


----------



## KailM

TedEH said:


> I can't tell if that's a drum machine or not. I've never been big on the "modern metal sound", and stuff like this sort of cements why. Sure, everything is clear, but there's no dynamics, there's no energy, there's no room or feel.



Agreed. This sounds absolutely terrible compared to the original. What was even the point of this? I've actually been revisiting the old In Flames records lately -- sooooo good! I can't think of a band that has done a worse 180.

This is, of course, my opinion, but what I've noticed with metal bands that get "big" and start to use "better" and more modern production, the music and sound suffers. I really can't stand the modern approach anymore -- it doesn't sound real.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Yikes! Really weak thin sounding guitars that don't even sit in the mix. It sounds like a no-guitar version where someone recorded guitars for a youtube cover and has this unmixed/unmastered sound throughout. Anders newer style doesn't have the anger and intensity to get across the emotion he sang it on the original. It works great for the newer In Flames material but doesn't work for this song. 

They must have known this wasn't a good idea. Very odd.


----------



## SD83

p0ke said:


> Well, they did... The chorus sounds pretty good IMO, but the rest sounds weak and sterile. I'd so much rather just listen to the original. Oh well, at least they didn't change the song to sound like their later material...


Honestly, I'd take much of their recent stuff over this abomination. And I wouldn't blame this on the "modern production"... there are tons of "modern" death metal/melodeath/deathcore/whatever bands where you can clearly hear every single note and everything is clean and sterile af, but it still sounds... idk, heavy. Aggressive. This sounds about as aggressive as Maroon 5. If they did that to a shitty song... can't be bothered. With this... it's a bit sad


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Luc Lemay AND Dave Davidson. aka aural obliteration via alliteration


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Winspear

Pretty incredible ERG black metal / dissonant stuff. Kind of like a blackened Nightmarer? https://cosm0vore.bandcamp.com/albu...v5ClMcdGK3LcpmGz5DP5T6Pl7L9dnuUiubGZyqiM_8zVM
https://www.facebook.com/Cosmovore


----------



## KnightBrolaire

like if polyphia played tech death. catchy melodies all ooooover it


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seasons of Dark is a fuckin banger. The whole album is great though. Worth checking out if you dig melodeath with a heavy dose of black metal
https://darkdivinity.bandcamp.com/album/messianic


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Ooooh hoo hoo hoo I dig this split!


I am sharing everything Blayne on Banger TV pointed out recently because this shit kicks total ass:


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Winspear said:


> Pretty incredible ERG black metal / dissonant stuff. Kind of like a blackened Nightmarer? https://cosm0vore.bandcamp.com/albu...v5ClMcdGK3LcpmGz5DP5T6Pl7L9dnuUiubGZyqiM_8zVM
> https://www.facebook.com/Cosmovore



I preordered the hell out of that after liking the album art and listening to 1 minute of it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

This is very well done. Another engrossing one-man project:


----------



## Winspear

^ Everything Colin touches is gold


----------



## KailM




----------



## mikernaut




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

https://officialmorbidangel.bandcamp.com/

So this isn’t new, but new to me. Raw master of Kingdoms Disdained that Trey released in early 2018 that pulls the kick drums back a bit and pushes the guitars forward. Such a better mix IMO. This really makes a difference for me and makes me enjoy this excellent record even more. I love Rutan’s production on all of his work; he’s really worked wonders with a lot of bands. But, as displayed on Fury and Flames, he can go a little overboard with the drums. I think the same thing happened here and Trey either noticed or listened to critical feedback and quietly dropped this out there on Bandcamp. Wish it would be pressed to vinyl. This is the correct version of the record to me.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Triple7




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Lorcan Ward

gunshow86de said:


>




Did I miss an Ensiferum album? When did the keyboardist start singing? Big power Metal vibes from this one, he sounds like Miro(Dionysus/Luca Turilli). I'm digging this. Its Ensiferum at its core but they are branching out a lot with the new elements. I hear some Amorphis sounding parts wether intentional or coincidence.


----------



## gunshow86de

Excited to see these guys signed to Profound Lore and getting Kurt Ballou to produce.


----------



## gunch

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> https://officialmorbidangel.bandcamp.com/
> 
> So this isn’t new, but new to me. Raw master of Kingdoms Disdained that Trey released in early 2018 that pulls the kick drums back a bit and pushes the guitars forward. Such a better mix IMO. This really makes a difference for me and makes me enjoy this excellent record even more. I love Rutan’s production on all of his work; he’s really worked wonders with a lot of bands. But, as displayed on Fury and Flames, he can go a little overboard with the drums. I think the same thing happened here and Trey either noticed or listened to critical feedback and quietly dropped this out there on Bandcamp. Wish it would be pressed to vinyl. This is the correct version of the record to me.




Damn I gotta check this out


----------



## sirbuh

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> https://officialmorbidangel.bandcamp.com/
> 
> So this isn’t new, but new to me. Raw master of Kingdoms Disdained that Trey released in early 2018 that pulls the kick drums back a bit and pushes the guitars forward. Such a better mix IMO. This really makes a difference for me and makes me enjoy this excellent record even more. I love Rutan’s production on all of his work; he’s really worked wonders with a lot of bands. But, as displayed on Fury and Flames, he can go a little overboard with the drums. I think the same thing happened here and Trey either noticed or listened to critical feedback and quietly dropped this out there on Bandcamp. Wish it would be pressed to vinyl. This is the correct version of the record to me.



Agreed and very cool to see someone else discover this given the lack of publicity. 
Not exactly Trey's style but a similar take on Heretic would be great.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Descent

I am gonna plug my band on here, just finished first LP 

https://www.reverbnation.com/scrollkeeper/album/255115-auto-da-fe


----------



## gunshow86de

Maggot Stomp bringing that good stuff once again...


----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM

Absolutely beautiful black/post metal:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83

<3


----------



## gunshow86de

Necrot fantastic as usual, really strong Death vibes on that solo.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Incantation!!!!!


----------



## myrtorp

Melodeath from Sweden


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mastapimp

Not sure if there's many Sevendust fans still around here, but I enjoyed this as a massive Soundgarden fan.


----------



## gunshow86de

This. Slaps.


As does this. Also, if you buy off Bandcamp it comes with the Guitar Pro files for the first 4 tracks.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

lmao


----------



## KailM

Make sure your head is attached securely before hitting play:


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice OSDM...
https://question-chaos-records.bandcamp.com/album/reflections-of-the-void


----------



## binz

lol are those the flying shrimps from the HBO watchmen sequel by damon lindlof?  despite his color the dude in the cover could be dr manhattan as well with a bit of imagination


----------



## binz

God I cant wait until September for this new album


----------



## gunshow86de

Stillbirth always with the fun SLAMS. 


Kind of dumb band and song name, but pretty decent track.


----------



## BusinessMan

All the this


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

A fine little piece of atmosphere (second release in 2020 too!):


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


>




The Mara Effect is in pretty heavy rotation round these parts, but I'm definitely going to need more time to digest this one; they've taken some electronic influence and makes me curious how much will be on the next album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> The Mara Effect is in pretty heavy rotation round these parts, but I'm definitely going to need more time to digest this one; they've taken some electronic influence and makes me curious how much will be on the next album.


I hope they keep the electronic elements in check tbh. Spiritbox is at their best when they allow Mike's riffs and Courtney's vocals to shine.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> I hope they keep the electronic elements in check tbh. Spiritbox is at their best when they allow Mike's riffs and Courtney's vocals to shine.



Exactly my thoughts, if its all as subtle as it is here, then it'll be fine; but if its not, they risk just becoming this weird industrial djent ...thing


----------



## Pietjepieter

Came as a surprise for me, like!!!


----------



## Pietjepieter

binz said:


> God I cant wait until September for this new album




Phanerozoic I was phenomenal, can't wait for II.... this one sounds really great!!


----------



## Pietjepieter

Mist this one, like it!


----------



## KailM

This actually came out last year but I missed it/just shared by BMP. On first listen I thought "this sounds like Drudkh" and then in the comments I saw that the band has some of the same guys, haha.


----------



## gunshow86de

Their debut was sick, one of the better "Entombed-core" bands out there.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is interesting, fantastic guest lineup and mastered by Dan Swanö.

Andy Gillion (Overlord & Scales of Queen Dragon)
Benjamin Ellis (Master Psychosis & Embodiment of the Divine)
Bob Katsionis (Silver Tongue)
Dean Arnold (The Burning Remnants & Silver Tongue)
Lee McKinney (Infinite Mutation)
Peter Wichers (In the Shallow Light & Embodiment of the Divine)
Rafael Trujillo (The Wonder and Terror of Fortune)
Ryan Strain (Master Psychosis, In the Shallow Light, Infinite Mutation, The Wonder and Terror of Fortune)



https://buriedrealm.bandcamp.com/album/embodiment-of-the-divine


----------



## KailM

^^^Reminds me of In Flames before they sucked.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


>




So much yes! Such a groovy filthy band. I had to preorder a vinyl. They are nice dudes and love talking gear, bands, and music in general. Glad they are making it. Maggot Stomp rules (and yes it’s getting a Prosthetic release too). Speaking of MS Records, that new Frozen Soul should be announced soon... me need more caveman chugs!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Oh hell yes, new Skeletal Remains!


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Crundles

Apparently Alestorm's descent into madness and memery has also led to an increase in catchiness, because god damn is this catchy:



Not safe for work I guess???


----------



## gunshow86de

Preordered before even listening to the single. 



New Enslaved too!


----------



## KailM

^^^Enslaved is shaping up to be a great one.


----------



## JD27

Pallbearer! Didn’t even know they had a new one coming this year.


----------



## gunshow86de

Didn't even realize, but a new Lantern album came out yesterday. Very tasty.


----------



## sirbuh

Sounds like the next SR album is going to be killer -


----------



## KailM

Sick album art, sick music:


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine




----------



## Ben Pinkus

My band A Titan, A Deity released our new single on Friday 
 

FFO Tesseract, Monuments, Architects


----------



## gunshow86de

More Incantation!


----------



## Blytheryn

I can't explain what the hell this is, but I fucking love it. Melodic BM with like christmas bell orchestration?


----------



## iamaom

gunshow86de said:


> Didn't even realize, but a new Lantern album came out yesterday. Very tasty.


Vocals remind me of Mithras.


----------



## gunshow86de

A lyric video only quarantine-related boredom could inspire. Pretty good song too.


----------



## gunshow86de

Actually really enjoyed this...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

this album is sickkkk. Pummeling blackened death metal with some synthwave elements. It shouldn't work but it does so well.


----------



## gunch

sirbuh said:


> Sounds like the next SR album is going to be killer -




I was hoping they'd dip further into mid era Gorguts territory but B/C Morbid Angel is cool too I guess


----------



## ThePIGI King

gunshow86de said:


> A lyric video only quarantine-related boredom could inspire. Pretty good song too.



These guys are super good. They need more love.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## GalacticDeath

This sounds pretty cool. Some tech and progressive elements


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JimF

Was very excited to see that released today! Loving this SLIGHTLY new PD direction. Less of the discordant riffs, and just sounds like a more balance band now. Adam Jarvis doesn't seem to stand out anymore (I felt he was too "tight" on Bookburner, and I never fell in love with the Head Cage enough to listen to it a lot). 
Interesting that they released The Octagonal Stairway for the Adult Swim compilation after Bookburner, then Head Cage; but this now feels like a loop back round into a previous sound, especially with having The Octagonal Stairway on the release as well and I couldn't be happier!
Perhaps the addition of bassist has reinvigorated them and spurred them on to release this EP. Either way, I'm over the moon


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

Hell yes, they're back. 


Glad these guys are putting out another album, especially since Cynic only makes Aeon Spoke and acoustic albums now. 


Cover art is pretty sick too.


----------



## Pietjepieter

new Ihsahn... unexpected tune


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Drop with Speed Strid and Dirk Verbeuren. Fuck yes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Drop is a name I haven't heard in a long time! I need took give some Sybreed a spin this week.


----------



## gunshow86de

Speaking of names I haven't heard in a long time, The Fall of Troy released a new track.


----------



## Trashgreen

Heathen - Empire of the Blind

Release date: 18. September

Intro:


and first song:


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice to hear Farida singing again. Love her voice.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


>




Nice Jaktens Tid vibes on that one. I hope the whole album will be more like this rather than like the previous album (which wasn't bad by any means but not quite what I'd expect from Finntroll).


----------



## gunshow86de

Getting some Beyond Creation/Augury-ish vibes from this, very nice.


----------



## KailM

Full album comes out tomorrow. Shaping up to be a banger. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de

Tool-like claymation video, Kirk Windstein guest vocals? Very unexpected for a "fake" Slam band, but I dig it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Pretty cool cover;


----------



## KailM

Potentially AOTY for me:


----------



## gunshow86de

This I like.


----------



## sirbuh

Blytheryn said:


> I can't explain what the hell this is, but I fucking love it. Melodic BM with like christmas bell orchestration?




cant get more finnish than bells and bm


----------



## Blytheryn

sirbuh said:


> cant get more finnish than bells and bm



It’s so freakin’ fantastic?!!


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Getting some Beyond Creation/Augury-ish vibes from this, very nice.




Very nice indeed.

Also that new ingested track kicks some major ass. 

And that gaerea album was fantastic.


----------



## gunshow86de

Some nice post-metal for your afternoon.


----------



## gunshow86de

This album is starting to grow on me with each new single.


Apparently a new Valgrind album came out yesterday? 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwXR7rlU4w0


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yeaahhh Rob Milley


----------



## gunshow86de

Necrot cannot write a bad riff.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

This came out today, it is very good.


----------



## gunshow86de

Finland has been killing it all year. Wish I understood the language though.


----------



## slan

gunshow86de said:


> Finland has been killing it all year. Wish I understood the language though.




Incredible record!


----------



## Pietjepieter

damn...


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

New UADA. This melodic choices on this track are interesting.




Also new Dead to Fall? thatsanameihaventheardinalongtime.jpg
https://deadtofall.bandcamp.com/track/no-one-is-coming-to-help


----------



## KailM

^^^Not sure what to make of that new UADA track. Sounds a little "vanilla" to me compared to their last album.


----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

Hell yes.


----------



## Blytheryn

KailM said:


>



Anaal Nathrakh is always just straight up fun. Love this!


----------



## RoRo56

New Cloudkicker

https://cloudkicker.bandcamp.com/album/solitude-pre-release


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de

If Tool made sludgy Post-metal.


----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## KnightBrolaire

KailM said:


>



wat. clean vocals in anaal nathrakh? since when??!!
I actually dig it though.


----------



## p0ke

KnightBrolaire said:


> wat. clean vocals in anaal nathrakh? since when??!!
> I actually dig it though.



They've had that for some time already. This time they were less annoying than before though, IMO.


----------



## rikwebb

KailM said:


>




Feels like Domine/Eschaton era AN compared to the more recent stuff, really liking the track



KnightBrolaire said:


> wat. clean vocals in anaal nathrakh? since when??!!
> I actually dig it though.



i wanna say Domine Non Es Dignus was the first AN release with cleans, this is off that album


Spoiler


----------



## p0ke

Don't know if someone posted this one already, but I just noticed it now


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rikwebb said:


> Feels like Domine/Eschaton era AN compared to the more recent stuff, really liking the track
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna say Domine Non Es Dignus was the first AN release with cleans, this is off that album
> 
> 
> Spoiler




ah I haven't listened to Anaal in quite some time.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

p0ke said:


> Don't know if someone posted this one already, but I just noticed it now



I find this is a bit of tired sound now but I really dig the use of keys over it. 3 minutes on is really good. A little more tonal variation and these guys could blow up.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I find this is a bit of tired sound now but I really dig the use of keys over it. 3 minutes on is really good. A little more tonal variation and these guys could blow up.



Yeah, that's kinda what I've thought of the band all the time. They have really awesome parts here and there, but it needs a little something to blow up like you said. The awesome parts are increasing song by song though, so I have confidence in them


----------



## Triple7

So sick.


----------



## Metropolis

Won't be posting new Equilibrium song because it sounded like german euro pop again. This on the other hand..


----------



## gunshow86de

Can't wait for the next Beyond Creation album?


New Benediction? theresanameihaventheardinalongtime.jpg


----------



## gunshow86de

Metropolis said:


> Won't be posting new Equilibrium song because it sounded like german euro pop again.



Oh wow, they even added a rap section in the middle. That is tough to hear, and watch him try to do rapper hand movements.


----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## KnightBrolaire

New Black Crown Initiate:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lCdHVjw1sKXcDBBr20uEBzJb4T22_UYbE


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


>




Not really my cup of tea, but at least they aren't selling out.


----------



## gunshow86de

Cowboy black metal rides again!


----------



## gunshow86de

This came out a few weeks ago, but it's pretty great. One of the Bandcamp mini-reviews described it as Obituary if they were from Sweden. I think that's pretty accurate.


----------



## gunshow86de

Bolt Throwery vibes...


----------



## gunshow86de

Definitely feeling this more than the first single.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

New Spirit Adrift


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire

bruh this is actually pretty good. Dave Martone rips


also new Gargoyl


----------



## JD27

New Pallbearer


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> New Spirit Adrift




Really liked last album, this track is killer!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

JD27 said:


> Really liked last album, this track is killer!


Yeah the last album was great. I think it's funny how people are saying the new track sounds like Ghost though lol


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> Yeah the last album was great. I think it's funny how people are saying the new track sounds like Ghost though lol



Not at all.


----------



## FancyFish

Forgot to post this when it came out, but Imperial Triumphant's new album came out about 2 weeks ago. Haven't fully listened to it yet, but I liked what I heard.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lqiW541OHYeQUXFp6XLESWCL-sA_IOUek


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Sammy J

Exist are a quality band. I really enjoyed So True, So Bound. 

Max wears his influences on his sleeve, but it’s a good thing those influences are dope.


----------



## gunshow86de

Metropolis said:


>



Looking for a fun Sunday riff to learn?


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Looking for a fun Sunday riff to learn?




I wasn't that excited about the song, but that riff is pretty cool for sure. The rest is pretty typical MPE stuff, but luckily MPE is typically at least pretty good. 
Saw them live at Saarihelvetti a bit over a week ago - sounded kinda muddy for whatever reason. I'm guessing it was because their original guitarist Jarkko was filling in for Andy and just wasn't as tight. He pretty much nailed all the solos though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## slan

Just posted a thread about this, but I'll share it here as well:

Over the past several years, I’ve been writing and recording music at home. This summer, I finally had a chance to sit down and pull it all together into a new instrumental project that I’m calling Fallen Shrines.

Today, I’m very happy to release a self-titled full-length album at fallenshrines.bandcamp.com. It should be available on streaming services early next week.

This project is inspired by Cloudkicker, Haunted Shores, Opeth, Intronaut, Emperor, Cult of Luna, Alcest, Katatonia, and Agalloch.

Recorded and mixed by me, and mastered by Jamie King.







Tracklisting:

1. The Clearing
2. Ritual Landscapes
3. Mithraeum
4. Effigy
5. White Oak
6. Sacred Grove
7. Reynisfjara
8. Tower of Silence
9. Reality Bends
10. Fallen Shrines
11. Damavand

Please enjoy!


----------



## KailM

^^^How wonderfully bleak. (Atramentus)


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

Ever wished Converge was Sci-Fi themed? Of course you have.


----------



## GunpointMetal

gunshow86de said:


> Ever wished Converge was Sci-Fi themed? Of course you have.



I'm gonna check this out based entirely on the visuals and your description.


----------



## gunshow86de

GunpointMetal said:


> I'm gonna check this out based entirely on the visuals and your description.



Should have added that Kurt Ballou produced it too.


----------



## Bogner

slan said:


> Just posted a thread about this, but I'll share it here as well:
> 
> Over the past several years, I’ve been writing and recording music at home. This summer, I finally had a chance to sit down and pull it all together into a new instrumental project that I’m calling Fallen Shrines.
> 
> Today, I’m very happy to release a self-titled full-length album at fallenshrines.bandcamp.com. It should be available on streaming services early next week.
> 
> This project is inspired by Cloudkicker, Haunted Shores, Opeth, Intronaut, Emperor, Cult of Luna, Alcest, Katatonia, and Agalloch.
> 
> Recorded and mixed by me, and mastered by Jamie King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> 1. The Clearing
> 2. Ritual Landscapes
> 3. Mithraeum
> 4. Effigy
> 5. White Oak
> 6. Sacred Grove
> 7. Reynisfjara
> 8. Tower of Silence
> 9. Reality Bends
> 10. Fallen Shrines
> 11. Damavand
> 
> Please enjoy!


Great stuff!


----------



## slan

Bogner said:


> Great stuff!



Thank you so much!


----------



## rikwebb




----------



## abyss258

slan said:


> Thank you so much!


I haven't posted in years, but this is awesome! Be proud, my man!


----------



## slan

abyss258 said:


> I haven't posted in years, but this is awesome! Be proud, my man!



Wow, I really appreciate that! Thank you!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## binz

https://open.spotify.com/track/4bKvs317NF9UFyaMsPrY1F?si=jhtq9_MISNeRrRbfn5Wfxg







This new album is on repeat since its release. Super fresh mix of Progressive, metalcore and death metal I guess? I have no clue about the latter and frankly don't really like it. But putting all these things together it's grande.


----------



## Mathemagician

Been listening to a bunch of random shit. Came across this and idk what it is, but I like it. The name is hilarious too.


----------



## Avedas

Mathemagician said:


> Been listening to a bunch of random shit. Came across this and idk what it is, but I like it. The name is hilarious too.



This is a masterpiece.


----------



## watson503

Full-length out in November


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Yes, they're back!


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

That Inferi cover art is awesome. Song is good too.


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> That Inferi cover art is awesome. Song is good too.



That's the sickest cover art I've seen in a while! And yeah, song is great too, though I have to say I expected something a bit more brutal based on the artwork. Seems like a band worth checking out though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dulcimer metal works better than I was expecting


----------



## watson503

Digging the new Pharmacist lp:


----------



## p0ke




----------



## ThisBrokenMachine




----------



## gunshow86de

Necrot releases today, get hyped!


In other Necro-news...


Also new Pig Destroyer EP...


And Ihsahn with the singer from Leprous. Wish the whole band would work with him again, my favorite material is from when they were his "backing band."



Also another Enslaved song! Very different for them, but I like it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Kataklysm is heavy as fuck


also new sevendust


pretty solid melodeath


----------



## gunshow86de

So ready to get my preorder.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

I don't get in to black metal as much, but I really dig this.


----------



## rikwebb

AN releasing an Lyric Video, one thing i thought i'd never see


----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> So ready to get my preorder.




Holy SH%$!!! \m/


----------



## philkilla

I can't believe HLB are remixing/remastering their debut, but I'm certainly not dissapointed.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## slan

Not quite "new", but Cloudkicker just released a remaster of "Subsume". It sounds massive!

https://cloudkicker.bandcamp.com/album/subsume-2020-remaster


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de

Already back with some new material...


----------



## BusinessMan

I really enjoy the new cult of Lilith album. My favorite song in the link

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5otC-BTmm4g&ved=2ahUKEwjc54eIstbrAhWMVs0KHb-OAYQQyCkwAnoECAcQAw&usg=AOvVaw3r0VH5KPluQF0OEF9XOMCt

Cytotoxin's new album is really good along with ingested's new one was alright.


----------



## p0ke

More new Finntroll


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## watson503




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Their last album was great too, can't wait for this one.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

One of my favorite "trad" metal bands...


----------



## leechmasterargentina

This is the new album of my personal project called Leechmaster.

You can listen the album from the following links:
Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/4OFvxpg9rmGGxwn59oMVVe?si=duNU3cBoRi-uwQ4TFSqNlg
YouTube: 
Bandcamp: https://leechmaster.bandcamp.com/album/escape
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/sets/leechmaster-escape

A music video and a promotional video have also been released:


----------



## mikernaut

Love these drums. sooo crisp, tight and in your face.


----------



## gunshow86de

Liking this, it's like Power Trip with a touch of death metal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mungiisi

Omnivortex's first single from the upcoming release "Diagrams of Consciousness":


----------



## ConfusingParadise

I already posted this in another thread but maybe someone here didn't see it  FFO Monuments, Shokran and this oriental type thing


----------



## p0ke

New album released today. A bit underwhelming, I have to say. I really wanna like it, but for whatever reason it's just not doing much for me. I guess I'll let it grow and see if that helps.


----------



## Metropolis

p0ke said:


> New album released today. A bit underwhelming, I have to say. I really wanna like it, but for whatever reason it's just not doing much for me. I guess I'll let it grow and see if that helps.




Just too much filler material, and it sounds too much like they had to just do the album and let it out after long period without releases.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

new carcass


----------



## gunch




----------



## Bogner

gunshow86de said:


>




Loved the music and riffage...the vocals, not so much.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JD27

gunshow86de said:


>



Can’t wait for new album, been listening to a lot of Pallbearer lately. Makes me wanting to plays endless doom riffs.


----------



## gunshow86de

Always a sucker for that HM2ombed sound.


----------



## vilk

KnightBrolaire said:


> new carcass



This is the worst thing they've done since Swansong. I hate that riff. I hate the sing-growling. Even the solo was weak. The album art is retarded but I guess that's pretty par for the course when it comes to Carcass lol


----------



## gunshow86de

^
I was going to just ignore it, but, yeah, that song was so boring.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

vilk said:


> This is the worst thing they've done since Swansong. I hate that riff. I hate the sing-growling. Even the solo was weak. The album art is retarded but I guess that's pretty par for the course when it comes to Carcass lol





gunshow86de said:


> ^
> I was going to just ignore it, but, yeah, that song was so boring.



Its definitely a B-side. I haven't gone back and listened to any of the tracks but I've never been fond of bands releasing B-sides. I get that bands are being pushed to release more music to constantly stay relevant but maybe a whole EP isn't the best idea for a metal band.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

yay


----------



## gunshow86de

From one demo straight to Century Media. Respect.


Loving all the singles so far...


Not new music, but some of you will want to watch this I'm sure. Premiers this afternoon.


These guys are back too.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KailM




----------



## ReAlistair

Hey there! I hope you can help me out 
I'm releasing demos from my compositions in hopes to pay off my $2,100 debt.
How I got into so much debt? I used it to pay for my girlfriend's labor. I'm a first time dad! I'm a senior college student on my last semester in uni when the pandemic started. I had a hard time finding jobs even on the online space. After a few months, I got hired as an office staff with a whopping salary of $140/month! (Doesn't even cover expenses for half a month no matter how frugal we live) I really did try finding a second source of income, but with no luck. Tried business and again, failed.
And then it happened, my child was born! My Mijo! I barely had any money saved up to pay for Hospital Bills until my girlfriend was able to borrow said debt from a close friend.
A month has passed since my son was born, and I'm finding ways to make ends meet. Not gonna lie, I feel bad. I'm failing as a father. But f*** that! I love my son too much to fail 
I really do hope you support this EP. DONATIONS ARE HIGHLY ACCEPTED. You can buy the EP for $5 at realistair.bandcamp


----------



## InHiding




----------



## foxyfluff

Not sure if the song was already posted.


----------



## myrtorp




----------



## Metropolis

Ffo; Solution .45, Scar Symmetry etc.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hell yes. They are actually making a full album instead of one-off Youtube vids.

For those that don't know, the lineup is great.

Greg Burgess (*Allegaeon*) – Guitar
Pete Webber (*Havok*)- Drums
Nick Schendzielos (*Havok*, *Cephalic Carnage*, *Job For A Cowboy*) – Bass


In other "super group" news;
SOL INVICTO is the private collaborative project of Stephen Carpenter (Deftones), Richie Londres, Tech Itch and Dan Foord (SikTh).


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

These singles have all been pretty fire so far. Didn't think I'd be excited for new melodeath from a 30+ year old band in 2020 (a Century Media band to boot), but here we are...


----------



## gunshow86de

Watch this. Now.


----------



## KailM

^^^Didn't realize that was a live recording at first. Awesome! If all goes well, I'll be seeing them summer 2021. #fingerscrossed


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

... new album came out on Friday. I'm not really convinced yet, but I haven't given it a full spin yet.
What I can say right off the bat is that I don't like the guitar tone. It's too clean for them and sort of lacks balls when it's chugging alone.


----------



## gunch

[whoops wrong thread lmao]


----------



## p0ke

Really digging this new MyGrain album after a bunch of spins, though I still don't like the guitar tone. Here's the full album:


I particularly dig this song:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## KnightBrolaire

fuck yeah


----------



## vilk

Stoner doom metal that actually has a unique vibe, stands out from the masses (in my opinion).This one is actually sort of an interlude track into the next one that starts off heavy, but I really love this one. REZN has a lot of clean psychedelic parts, great use of FX


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


>




I really liked how it started, but after the blast beat part the rest of the song felt very redundant. Half way through I just went "no, not another verse!"  But I was listening while walking home and my wireless headphones aren't that good, so maybe I'll get more out of it once I get to hear it properly.

EDIT: oops, quoted wrong message first. Fixed.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

This came out a few weeks ago, it's pretty sick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Pat

This is great to chill out to. I can't stop listening to "The Invisible Past"


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Also Spirit Adrift is doing a livestream release show tomorrow;


----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


> Also Spirit Adrift is doing a livestream release show tomorrow;




the new spirit adrift album is fantastic! I loved the last one but this ups the ante.


----------



## mikah912

vilk said:


> Stoner doom metal that actually has a unique vibe, stands out from the masses (in my opinion).This one is actually sort of an interlude track into the next one that starts off heavy, but I really love this one. REZN has a lot of clean psychedelic parts, great use of FX




Very cool. I was reminded of the album "Cosmic Child" by New Keepers of the Water Towers. Similar psych-doom vibe. Vocals are a bit weightier, but melodies for days. They don't have the saxophone running through trackslike this band, but a lot of clean/heavy/prog dynamicism across the record.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Crundles

I don't really listen to much black metal nowadays, but holy moly this *slaps*:



I'm actually excited to hear the full album when it comes out.


----------



## Alex79

Amahiru - Hours

Project from member from Nemophilia and Kreator. Sounds great, Japan has much better mainstream music than US/Europe! Catchy and lots of great guitar playing.


----------



## Alex79

ThePIGI King said:


>




I like this, it's like the Black Dahlia Murder (one of the very few Death Metal bands I like); not too thrilled about the drum sounds though, they sound fake/processed.


----------



## p0ke

^ New band from Euge Valovirta (Cyhra, Shining (swe), Suburban Tribe etc), Samy Elbanna (Lost Society), Janne Joutsenniemi (Stone, Suburban Tribe) and Adde Larsson (touring drummer for Cyhra and probably some other band(s))

They just released their debut album, streaming only, and I think it's pretty good. Gotta give it a few more spins before I can say whether it's a keeper or not though.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Architects, a bit too poppy/electronic for me. Sounds like it could be a newer Bring Me the Horizon song.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It sounds unfinished to me like its missing some vocals and synth layers with a bit too much repetition. Cool that's its different, they do have a specific formula recently but I don't see myself going back to listen to it 100 times like the singles before. Maybe it will sound better within the context of the album. I'd imagine their songs are very hard to sing live so a song with clean vocals would give Sam a good break to reset.


----------



## DeathbyDesign

The Architects song sounds like it was a B side from the last Bring Me The Horizon album. I am glad to see them changing it up a little but I don't really dig the super heavy synth drowning everything out either.


----------



## Mprinsje

gunshow86de said:


> New Architects, a bit too poppy/electronic for me. Sounds like it could be a newer Bring Me the Horizon song.


----------



## Mprinsje

I really didn't like the last 3 architects records, they all sounded the same so I'm kinda glad they're moving onto something different.

Shame bmth did it better 5 years ago.


----------



## Trashgreen

Evildead - United States of Anarchy


----------



## Triple7




----------



## gunshow86de

This is great (if you're a Beyond Creation fan).


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Forgive me if it’s a repost, but I could t spot Aara’s latest and it’s going to be way up on my AOTY list...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gives me blotted science vibes


----------



## p0ke

Came across this on Youtube: 


Sounds like it'll be really awesome once it comes out!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

New album out today. 

There's a playlist with all the songs too but this forum just takes the first song. It's on the same channel as that ^ one though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^Sounds really good! I haven't listened to them in a long time. Andy's riffs are always sick and cool to see him adding more orchestrations elements in. I wonder was this recorded before or after his solo album.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

A bit early for Christmas songs but Tommy's vocals are on point! 


Some good ideas but not overly feeling it. The riff at 1:30 is amazing though.


Korpiklaani still doing their thing.


----------



## Triple7




----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I wonder was this recorded before or after his solo album.



After. He's posted a few videos about writing the new MPE songs and he specifically said that the orchestrations are heavily inspired by writing the solo album. The videos are very inspiring by the way!


----------



## gunshow86de

I'm kind of "over" my sludge phase, but this is actually really good. 


New Hatebreed sounds like... Hatebreed.


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> Andy's riffs are always sick



Was gonna edit my previous post but the deadline went  
Anyway, what I was gonna say is that I'm mostly amazed about how he's managed to maintain the original MPE sound and simultaneously raise the bar all the time.


----------



## gunshow86de

This came out today. In the spirit of Borat being (somewhat) relevant again, it's VERY NICE!


----------



## gunshow86de

My knuckles have been fully dragged.


----------



## vilk

gunshow86de said:


> My knuckles have been fully dragged.



This is great! I just listened to their whole discography today. It's like new old Bolt Thrower.

Now I'm really wanting to dial in an old school Bolt Thrower patch. Anyone know what kind of gear they or Undeath are using for that Realm of Chaos tone?


----------



## gunshow86de

vilk said:


> This is great! I just listened to their whole discography today. It's like new old Bolt Thrower.
> 
> Now I'm really wanting to dial in an old school Bolt Thrower patch. Anyone know what kind of gear they or Undeath are using for that Realm of Chaos tone?



As far as I know, Bolt Thrower was always JCM900s or JMP-1s. Realm of Chaos sounds different because it's the only album where they tuned down to A.

Maybe your eyes are better than mine and you can see the amp, they recorded this a couple of months back. Cool live video either way.

EDIT: Someone in the comments thinks it's a Laney Ironheart.


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Someone in the comments thinks it's a Laney Ironheart.



Definitely could be, at 1:19 the camera basically zooms in on it but because it's in 480p VHS quality it's pretty hard to say  If it is indeed an Ironheart, it looks like he might've removed the Laney logo.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Hell yes, new Psycroptic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> Hell yes, new Psycroptic.



yeah they confirmed they're putting out an ep sometime this year


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Full album out today. It's quite good. Lineup is Nick Schendzielos (Cephalic Carnage, Havok, JFAC) on bass, Greg Burgess (Allegaeon) on guitar, Pete Webber (Havok) on drums.


----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


> Full album out today. It's quite good. Lineup is Nick Schendzielos (Cephalic Carnage, Havok, JFAC) on bass, Greg Burgess (Allegaeon) on guitar, Pete Webber (Havok) on drums.




love this Mini album. I could care less about politics (I’m mean overall it’s too much and I’m burnt out on it) this is just good music!!


----------



## gunshow86de

I suppose this counts as new, previously unreleased Gojira.


----------



## Zhysick




----------



## mungiisi

My bands brand new single together with a music video:


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> I suppose this counts as new, previously unreleased Gojira.




That slower part was actually pretty cool, unfortunately the rest felt like filler material


----------



## KailM




----------



## myrtorp




----------



## nickgray

Top notch stuff, one of the best melodeath albums, imo.


----------



## p0ke

nickgray said:


> Top notch stuff, one of the best melodeath albums, imo.




It felt a bit generic at first, but after a few spins it opened up and is indeed very good. I especially like In Frozen Fields and My Home, My Grave.



myrtorp said:


>




Kinda funny that they made a video for that now - that was the first sample of Tarot, it was released like... 2 years? before the album and didn't even end up on it, until the recent re-release. Cool video though and the song was always awesome.


----------



## thelastcell

Instrumental Prog-Metal from Austria


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## sleewell

i'm digging the new Thy Art is Murder.


----------



## slan

thelastcell said:


> Instrumental Prog-Metal from Austria




Sounds great, dude!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

myrtorp said:


>




Did they just stop promoting their latest album Redneck Vikings from Hell completely?


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> Did they just stop promoting their latest album Redneck Vikings from Hell completely?



Well, technically the Tarot re-release could be considered their latest album...


----------



## Dallas Shumski

Inferi- Of Sunless Realms




Oceans of Slumber- Oceans of Slumber


----------



## mastapimp

thelastcell said:


> Instrumental Prog-Metal from Austria




I got an advertisement for this release on facebook and i picked up your catalog on bandcamp. Great stuff! I love the track with Poh Hock! Keep it up!


----------



## gunshow86de

Not much info on these guys, but supposedly it's Blood Incantation and Wayfarer members (Wayfarer might have the best album of 2020 btw). Either way, nice black metal. The cover art is great too.






Their last album was pretty good, now they've got Dirk Verbeuren on drums.  This one has almost some Strapping Young Lad vibes (though obviously without a voice to match Devy  ).


----------



## gunshow86de

New Ingested already.
EDIT: It appears I've been had, this is a remaster and not new.


----------



## broj15

Maybe it was posted earlier but this new Caustic Wound (members of mortiferum, cerebral rot, fetid, and magrudergrind) is some top tier old school death grind


----------



## eggy in a bready

broj15 said:


> Maybe it was posted earlier but this new Caustic Wound (members of mortiferum, cerebral rot, fetid, and magrudergrind) is some top tier old school death grind



one of my favorites from this year


----------



## KailM




----------



## mastapimp

This one came out a few months back, but I just discovered it last week. Solid debut album.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Inquisition, comments are immediately turned off.


----------



## KailM

Also, a new Blut Aus Nord album is finished. Not sure if it's coming out in 2020 or 2021. Can't wait. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de

Mortiferum and Hyperdontia released a split last week. It's pretty dang good if you like the type of death metal where you can't read the logos at all.
https://carbonizedrecords.bandcamp.com/album/mortiferum-hyperdontia


----------



## KailM

^^^The harder it is to read, the better the music.


----------



## eggy in a bready

for the moshers, new Fuming Mouth

https://bbbrecords.bandcamp.com/album/beyond-the-tomb


----------



## gunshow86de

The Goth kids are back.


----------



## RoRo56

My band Scathed just released a new single. (FFO: Machine Head, Halestorm, Trivium, Alter Bridge)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

robb says whoa a lot


----------



## gunshow86de

Talk about an unlikely supergroup; Jacob Bannon on vocals, Shane Embury on guitar, Jesper Liveröd (Nasum) on bass, and Dirk Verbeuren on drums.


----------



## gunshow86de

Deeds + Corpsegrinder =


----------



## mungiisi

Full album stream on YouTue, Omnivortex - Diagrams of Consciousness:


----------



## KailM

Hell yes.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It's been a while since I contributed to this thread, laptop broke so haven't been checking out new music lately:

Dark Tranquility have a new album out, I haven't listened to it yet but this is pretty good. Like a lot of melodeath their songs work better as an album rather than listening to singles:


Christmas Metal Covers by Sabaton's lead guitarist's band Majestica:


Another Christmas cover. I was hoping for vocals but the guitars are on point:


New Hactivist, I can't say I'm a fan of either genre of music but I love the creativeness behind mixing the two:


----------



## gunshow86de

Always a sucker for goofy sci-fi horror slam.


----------



## thelastcell

mastapimp said:


> I got an advertisement for this release on facebook and i picked up your catalog on bandcamp. Great stuff! I love the track with Poh Hock! Keep it up!


Damn thank you so much !  Glad you like it !


----------



## thelastcell

slan said:


> Sounds great, dude!


thank you !


----------



## Dallas Shumski

Lorcan Ward said:


> It's been a while since I contributed to this thread, laptop broke so haven't been checking out new music lately:
> 
> Dark Tranquility have a new album out, I haven't listened to it yet but this is pretty good. Like a lot of melodeath their songs work better as an album rather than listening to singles:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love the new Dark Tranquility. I listened to it 3 times already. Best album they've done in years in my opinion.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

I linked a recording clip of this some time ago, and now they finally released the first song from their upcoming EP. It's pretty awesome!


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

Horse the Band is back apparently, new EP out today.


----------



## MFB

NO FUCKING WAY, HORSE THE BAND IS BACK?!

I fell off hard after _A Natural Death, _but man, _Pizza/R. Borlax/The Mechanical Hand_ are bangers


----------



## Triple7

MFB said:


> NO FUCKING WAY, HORSE THE BAND IS BACK?!
> 
> I fell off hard after _A Natural Death, _but man, _Pizza/R. Borlax/The Mechanical Hand_ are bangers




Hell yeah. I pretty much did the same thing.


----------



## Yelir

Did you guys skip Desperate Living? Album is one of my favorites. Would like to hear what thoughts are on the new EP? I'm jamming a bunch of random shit and the new KG.


----------



## myrtorp

I could have sworn someone shared this song here but i think im wrong. I've listened to it alot by now, really good stuff, and never heard of before!


----------



## MFB

Yelir said:


> Did you guys skip Desperate Living? Album is one of my favorites. Would like to hear what thoughts are on the new EP? I'm jamming a bunch of random shit and the new KG.



I bought it, but have listened to it so little, it may as well have stayed in the shrink wrap


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## KailM




----------



## HarveyForte

gunshow86de said:


> Horse the Band is back apparently, new EP out today.



You just made my day


----------



## Pat

Not really feeling this


----------



## Vision

Anyone see Red Method yet? The album is really really good.


----------



## gunshow86de

Pat said:


> Not really feeling this




Yeah, my opinion is the same as the other single, it's like a less interesting version of what Bring Me the Horizon have been doing on the last couple of albums (sidenote: BMTH have turned in to really good song writers, don't tell anyone I like them though, they are a guilty pleasure now ).


----------



## Boofchuck

Hnnnng.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## soul_lip_mike

Ola's new song is pretty good. I am hoping his album has some guest solos from the other internet-progressive guitar folks like Keith Merrow, Misha, etc


----------



## BusinessMan

Boofchuck said:


> Hnnnng.




Best out of the singles IMO. The riff around 2 min or so is really neat.


----------



## Boofchuck

BusinessMan said:


> Best out of the singles IMO. The riff around 2 min or so is really neat.


Yeah I dig it, and the clean section towards the end.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Another Majestica Christmas Track. Everything is on point but for whatever it is I'm just not feeling these songs. 


Title track from Soilwork's new EP. A bit long and shows them further drifting from their old sound. 


I've never been much of a Within Temptation fan but I really like this new track:


Allagaeon dropping some Neo-classical death metal:


----------



## gunshow86de

Just needs some Games Workshop cover art.


----------



## VibTDog

My new single


----------



## gunshow86de

Lorcan Ward said:


> Title track from Soilwork's new EP. A bit long and shows them further drifting from their old sound.




I've like the newer Soilwork releases, but this song really could have used some editing. Has some cool sections, but the whole song just felt like it dragged on for even longer than 16 minutes (somehow). Doing the entire video in slow motion didn't help matters either.


----------



## TedEH

I'm also kinda still on the fence about new Soilwork. I don't hate the new direction, but I think they need to mix in some bangers to make the whole package worth it.


----------



## KailM

****Salivating*** 

"FORHIST* is the latest incarnation of Vindsval, the faceless entity behind the legendary *BLUT AUS NORD*.
Inspired by the ‘90s Norwegian Black Metal scene, *FORHIST* is purely a raw, intimate and poetic Black Metal act: a solitary walk in deep woods, a haunted dreamworld which exposes the roots of one of the most anomalous protagonists in Black Metal’s history with entrancing cohesion."

https://debemurmorti.aisamerch.com/item/96244

We're probably not going to get a preview after what happened with Hallucinogen's early leak, but one can always hope. I'm expecting something along the lines of Ultima Thulee/Memoria Vetusta. Can't wait for this one. \m/


----------



## KailM

Forhist (Blut Aus Nord):


----------



## gunshow86de

Double dose of new ETID;


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

Oh shit sweatpant slam is back


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mastapimp

I had no idea Richie Kotzen and Adrian Smith were collaborating. Very interested in how the rest of the music turns out.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Bart from Textures and Andy James did a thing;


----------



## p0ke




----------



## soul_lip_mike

gunshow86de said:


> Bart from Textures and Andy James did a thing;




Looks like Andy James has the FFDP wardrobe down


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Tomb Mold track for the Cyberpunk game goes hard, because Tomb Mold.


----------



## gunshow86de

Vektor is back!


----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


> Vektor is back!



Well, I'm certainly less conflicted now.


----------



## mastapimp

Not sure if anyone posted this yet. Has vocals from Bjorn of Soilwork and was mixed by Mark Lewis.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## p0ke




----------



## bartxtrs

My first release as a solo artist, since Textures: 

And a video of how the song came together; I open the mix and show the separate instruments:
Part 1: 
Part 2:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Century Media really snatching up underground bands these days...


----------



## Humanoid

Some new Finnish stuff:


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Starts out as good but pretty standard tech, has some nice unique twists towards the end though.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## DaftFloyd

https://spinozarre.bandcamp.com/album/hypoka-menon


----------



## KailM

Missed this one. Glad I stumbled upon it!


----------



## gunshow86de

Time to pull those flat-brims out of the closet.


----------



## Hypothermia

First single from our upcoming album, featuring Chad Kapper of Frontierer.


FFO: Decapitated, Dyscarnate, Rivers Of Nihil


----------



## gunshow86de

For those missing Power Trip...


Pretty nice post-metal.


----------



## Vigaren




----------



## gunshow86de

Gatecreeper is supposedly dropping a new EP at midnight tonight.






Also this;


----------



## gunshow86de

New Gatecreeper, very short tracks (except the closing 11 minute song). More of a hardcore or grindcore feel than typical Gatecreeper. Still pretty great.
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAPeBnLHCdjHbZCoUnrugzCk0_nQWHODc
https://gatecreeper.bandcamp.com/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## ExileMetal

We have a new album coming out this year:


----------



## p0ke




----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> New Gatecreeper, very short tracks (except the closing 11 minute song). More of a hardcore or grindcore feel than typical Gatecreeper. Still pretty great.
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAPeBnLHCdjHbZCoUnrugzCk0_nQWHODc
> https://gatecreeper.bandcamp.com/




That revulsion track goes pretty hard


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Nlelith

Basically System Of A Down


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Pretty good Acacia Strain style deathcore.


----------



## gunshow86de

Finally a music video with some effort. Also I like the part where his head explodes.


----------



## gunshow86de

Really underrated band. They put out a great EP last year. Looking forward to the new full-length this year.




This gif is an accurate representation of the Architects singles so far.


----------



## gunshow86de

Very Wolfhearty


----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

Some power metal to start the weekend 


It's just a shame they're trying so hard to sound like Sabaton, I like their faster stuff more.

But then...


----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


>



Panopticon, where have you been all my life?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

These guys get better with every release. If we can't have new Bolt Thrower, this will certainly do.


----------



## gunch

KailM said:


> Panopticon, where have you been all my life?



Right? Bluegrass, Celebration of Guilt Arsis, Black Metal all at the same time?? 

The F


----------



## KailM

New Fuath coming. For those that may not know, this is Andy Marshall (Saor), but a more raw black metal type of project. Interestingly, his vocals here are much more traditional black metal as opposed to the lower, more death metal style of Saor. Digging it!


----------



## gunshow86de

Releasing a drum playthrough for the single, that's a new one to me. Good song though.


----------



## gunshow86de

Genghis Tron?


----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## gunshow86de

Bizarre video, but sounds like this could be a cool album.

Musicians :
Arun Natarajan - Guitar, Bass, Vocals, Concept birth & Lyrics
Hannes Grossmann - Session Drums
Sudarshan Mankad - Guitar

Guest Musicians :
Tony Das - Lead Guitar (Bhoomi)
Kevin Hufnagel - Lead Guitar (Gorguts)
Michael Woess - Lead Guitar (Agathodaimon)
Bobby Koelble - Lead Guitar (Death)
Sandesh Nagaraj - Samples & Ambiance (Extinct Reflections)
Julius Gabriel - Saxophone
Mia Zabelka - Violin


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New CC?


----------



## Stealth7

Here it is again, link above was removed.


----------



## p0ke

Stealth7 said:


> Here it is again, link above was removed.




Ahh, that hit the spot. Nothing groundbreaking or anything, just more using the same formula that works every time. Pretty nice solos too.


----------



## Manurack

I accidentally read this as a NU Metal thread and thought of Korn, Limp Bizkit, P.O.D., Staind, Deftones, Linkin Park etc.

As for New-ish metal? I can think of Evile and Sylosis.


----------



## KailM

Enjoy:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BusinessMan

Finally got some new evile! It sounds great! Ol drake on vox I believe.


----------



## gunshow86de

Check this out if you like Vein. This type of thing usually isn't my bag (baby), but this track is good.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

EP out today:





Also:


----------



## gunshow86de

Century Media really out here poaching the best Maggot Stomp bands. Honestly, good for them.
Both videos extremely NSFW, btw.



Also new Wode;


----------



## gunshow86de

Came out today.


----------



## NoodleFace

This popped up in my feed today..


----------



## KailM

These Canooks couldn't care less about clarity. I love it!


----------



## BMFan30

KailM said:


> Also, a new Blut Aus Nord album is finished. Not sure if it's coming out in 2020 or 2021. Can't wait. \m/



This & the Akhlys album before this one are probably one of my favorite albums in the entirety of metal. They are a vastly interesting project.


----------



## BMFan30

ThisBrokenMachine said:


>



Album is absolutely kickass.


----------



## BMFan30

Blytheryn said:


> I can't explain what the hell this is, but I fucking love it. Melodic BM with like christmas bell orchestration?



Hilarious description, I just put this on. Gotta say I'm enjoying this as well. Love black metal like this.

Sounds like good old folk black metal or pagan black. Melodic sections sound like stuff you'd hear in Dungeon Synth or Wintersynth but with black metal.


----------



## JD27

This is better than anything off their last album.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not exactly metal, but heavy enough. Every band needs a jacked keyboard player wearing tight shorts and work boots, change my mind.


----------



## KailM




----------



## TedEH

gunshow86de said:


> Not exactly metal, but heavy enough.


I don't know if it's the production or what, but I find this one hard to listen to. Strikes me as something that would be great in a live setting after a drink or two, or waaaaaaaay in the background just to have some noise going, but I can't focus on it.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Anyone else huge into these guys? I was on a COB kick working out and these guys showed up and they hit DIFFERENT. This song and Headfuck Rollercoaster are absolutely nuts and channel that AYDY energy to a T. I love it.


----------



## Pat

Another disappointing Architects single...


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Yikes, that's the worst one yet. I don't think they'll be able to successfully transition to pop the way BMTH did. All the singles have been incredibly boring. 

Album comes out Friday, FFO Artificial Brain the "weirder" Deathspell albums;


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I don't mind at all if they want to change things up, some slower easier to sing songs would make the heavier songs hit harder live but those new tracks sound lazy. I haven't listened to any of them a second time.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

_Diablo 2 reference in a Feudal Japan themed album 
_
Thinking emoji


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

Some Comedy-Prog.


----------



## gunshow86de

These riffs are great, and I'm cracking up about the no lyrics thing. Finally a DM band stopped pretending to sing lyrics and is just grunting/growling noises.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


> These riffs are great, and I'm cracking up about the no lyrics thing. Finally a DM band stopped pretending to sing lyrics and is just grunting/growling noises.



It's like when I first started listening to DM back in high school, I legit thought most vocalists were just making grunts/growls since I couldn't tell what the fuck they were saying. I'm actually all for this no lyrics trend lol


----------



## gunch

I think a part of death metal with harder to decipher vocals is the _faith _that they're talking about brutal shit

(context, I listened to Disgorge like all day while driving to make my car payment)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

gunshow86de said:


>



I like the part where it went beepboop weedlweedly


----------



## TedEH

I've always said that non-clean vocals are all about texture. I'm 100% down with no-lyric vocal noises, and bonus points for admitting it instead of gurgling a bunch of nonsense in the hopes we'll take it as "lyrics".


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Triple7




----------



## slan




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

You know who has released some disappointing stuff this yearnow that I think about it? Metalblade


----------



## Nlelith

ffo Periphery:


----------



## p0ke

New album just dropped. I'm halfway into this first song, and holy fuck, this is awesome :O There's even a bass solo on that song!

... Wow, and it's not just the first song either. This is awesome, major Symphony X vibes going on plus some more modern metal elements and Dream Theater level progressive stuff. Totally blown away here!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


>




Nice, I particularly dig what they've done with the first verse and the solo section. That's a lot of contrast without really altering the riffs at all!


----------



## TedEH




----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


>




FUCK YES! This is what Gojira are supposed to sound like. 
I mean, it's like 1990 quadrillions de tonnes heavier than I excepted. And that energy... just wow...


----------



## Bdtunn

p0ke said:


> FUCK YES! This is what Gojira are supposed to sound like.
> I mean, it's like 1990 quadrillions de tonnes heavier than I excepted. And that energy... just wow...



hot damn 
Agreed!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

The new Gojira track is great, but anybody have any clue what the hell that video was about?



Comfy sweater black metal!


wheezing on some grindage


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That new Gojira song is going to work amazing live.


----------



## mmr007

gunshow86de said:


> The new Gojira track is great, but anybody have any clue what the hell that video was about?



Its pretty easy to figure out and psychoanalyze that one but I'll probably have to carry this over to the political thread


----------



## KailM

AOTY for me (so far):


----------



## gunshow86de

KG not metal, but on the fringes of heavy music. This is sort of the default new music thread anyway. Excited the see KG back on their microtonal stuff.


----------



## gunshow86de

mmr007 said:


> Its pretty easy to figure out and psychoanalyze that one but I'll probably have to carry this over to the political thread



I guess I'm missing it. 

Old guy takes some type of drug that turns him in to a different people and gets chased around by a museum employee. The drug runs out and he becomes a jaguar/leopard and I guess eats the employee? The only thing I can figure is it's some type of commentary on imperialism, since it seems to be a British museum with a number of African artifacts. 

I read the lyrics, and an interview with Joe where he explains the theme of the song. And I get what he's going for, just not how the video relates. 


> As it relates to the themes of the new single, a press release has Gojira frontman Joe Duplantier talk about the anti-consumerist messaging behind “Born For One Thing,” stating “we have to practice detaching ourselves from everything, beginning with actual things,” He also mentions that these themes were partially inspired by the Tibetan and Thai Philosophy he had studied back in his youth in France. “Own less possessions, and give what you don’t need away, because one day we’ll have to let everything go, and if we don’t, we’ll just become ghosts stuck between dimensions.”



Anway, here's some more new music. This album is gonna be great.


----------



## DoctorStoner

I don't mean to overpost, but we'd really love some feedback/fans/etc!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

This was really good. Im a sucker for blackened death core (and the band is really.good too)


----------



## valkyrie

Just got uploaded and despite not really breaking any new ground, it's a pretty damn good album


----------



## zodiactone

not new but still an awesome band


----------



## gunshow86de

That solo section just before the acoustic outro is everything great about melodeath. 


Also this is an interesting sound for Andrew WK, almost sounds like it could be a newer Enslaved song.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## StevenC

gunshow86de said:


>



First half was really cool, second half was just boring. 

100x better than the last track, still not at the level of anything else.


----------



## p0ke

New Stam1na album out today:



Here's the full album as a playlist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=OLAK5uy_n1g8Vj1dsgBIX8mXfjgKGSfR9KzYK3p8w

It shows an error because no video is specified, but the list should be displayed on the right anyway. If a video is specified, this forum embeds it and the list is lost...


----------



## RoRo56

New video and album from the guys in Architects. Really like a lot of the songs on it but it feels like they could have cut a few tracks out. 15 is really pushing it IMO.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Wode album is gonna be real nice with it.


Prog dorks check this out. Album out today.


----------



## gunshow86de

Now this is some dense death doom.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## myrtorp

New Abominable Putridity album


----------



## Triple7




----------



## gunshow86de

Wolfheart has a new EP out on Friday.


----------



## Nlelith

Brutal, and I didn't get bored halfway through the songs.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Let's just pretend _this _is the new Vektor album?


----------



## Pietjepieter

The world needs more Patton...


Never heard of this but me like


----------



## Pietjepieter

dope!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Previously unreleased Sylosis;


----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

Well, well; isn't this a peach:


----------



## KailM

To brighten your Friday right the F up:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## Pietjepieter

not metal.... but well there are guitars in it, and made me happy


----------



## watson503




----------



## DaftFloyd

First release of progressive metal, check it out :

https://spinozarre.bandcamp.com/album/hypoka-menon


----------



## gunshow86de

Came out a couple of days ago, "Epic Black Metal" is an apt description. 




This is shaping up to be a good one;


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## gunshow86de

New vibey Insomnium track...


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Dis very good and ebic


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Came out last month, but some really great "Bolt Thrower worship."


----------



## SD83

I have never been too much of a fan of their music, especially the last few records where a bit "metalcore by numbers", but they totally ditched the melodic bits for this one and I absolutely love it <3 The lyrics as well.


----------



## Nlelith

SD83 said:


> they totally ditched the melodic bits for this one


It's a re-recording/re-imagining of their old song. AFAIK their next release will be entirely like that.


----------



## gunshow86de

Their last album, Death Velour, was incredible too.


----------



## gunshow86de

Remaster sounds good.


----------



## gunshow86de

Sleep Terror (Luke Jaerger) put out an album yesterday.

https://sleepterror.bandcamp.com/


----------



## KailM

Recently confirmed that Blut Aus Nord is working on Memoria Vetusta IV...


----------



## gunshow86de

Album has been out for a while, but new video is a good excuse to add to the thread. They got all the good Bolt Thrower vibes, but with their own aesthetic/lore with the frozen stuff. My favorite album of the year, so far.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Blytheryn

gunshow86de said:


> Album has been out for a while, but new video is a good excuse to add to the thread. They got all the good Bolt Thrower vibes, but with their own aesthetic/lore with the frozen stuff. My favorite album of the year, so far.






AAAAAAND I’M BUYING THAT T LONG SLEEVE


----------



## gunshow86de

New The Absence album coming...


----------



## KailM

The drumming...\m/


----------



## KailM




----------



## watson503

Pre-ordered this the other day, Chris from Frozen Soul on bass on this album:


----------



## BusinessMan

I know carnifex has been teasing something. Drops tomorrow


----------



## gunshow86de

Fuck yeah, new Oxygen Destroyer!!


----------



## BusinessMan

Tbh carnifex was a let down. Just a cover of korn's dead bodies everywhere. Cover was eh, was hoping for a new song.


----------



## Pat

This is awesome, grim, makes you feel uncomfortable - very good


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

Don't know if this was already posted, but this just popped up in my "New releases for you" section in Spotify. Pretty cool stuff IMO.





KailM said:


>



Hey, that's not fair  I thought there was a single or something and then it was just the cover  Cool cover though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Man I got so excited for new At the Gates lol


----------



## KailM

p0ke said:


> Hey, that's not fair  I thought there was a single or something and then it was just the cover  Cool cover though.





Lorcan Ward said:


> Man I got so excited for new At the Gates lol





Lorcan Ward said:


> Man I got so excited for new At the Gates lol





I keep checking every Friday for a single release, but none so far. Any week now. I’m pretty sure the album is done.


----------



## watson503




----------



## p0ke

KailM said:


> I keep checking every Friday for a single release, but none so far. Any week now. I’m pretty sure the album is done.



From their Facebook-page:



> We can now reveal that the upcoming album will be entitled “The Nightmare Of Being”, it will be released on July 2nd, 2021 via Century Media Records.
> 
> While main parts for “The Nightmare Of Being” were recorded in several different Swedish studios - Drums at Studio Gröndal with Jens Bogren, guitars and bass with Andy La Rocque at Sonic Train Studio and vocals at Welfare Sounds with Per Stålberg -, the album was mixed and mastered at Fascination Street Studios (Amon Amarth, Opeth, Kreator, etc.) by Jens Bogren, who has previously worked with AT THE GATES on their “At War With Reality” comeback album in 2014. The album’s visual concept (The frontcover is to be seen above!) was developed by artist Eva Nahon.
> 
> AT THE GATES vocalist Tomas Lindberg Redant checked in with the following comment about the album’s concept: "The overall theme deals with the topic of pessimism, and I have been diving deep down in pessimistic philosophers. Trying to understand this way of looking at the world. It is not a negative album, more a gateway into new ideas for me personally, trying out different perspectives. You could call the album an introduction to pessimism as a concept, I guess. It is a very dark album, but not negative…”.
> 
> And musically, while “The Nightmare Of Being” unveils a newly liberated and adventurous AT THE GATES via some of the bravest and most mesmerising material they have ever written, Lindberg Redant adds: “It still sounds like AT THE GATES, 100 percent. It is just more of everything….”
> 
> The album’s standard tracklisting will be as follows:
> 
> 1. Spectre of Extinction
> 2. The Paradox
> 3. The Nightmare of Being
> 4. Garden of Cyrus
> 5. Touched by the White Hands of Death
> 6. The Fall into Time
> 7. Cult of Salvation
> 8. The Abstract Enthroned
> 9. Cosmic Pessimism
> 10. Eternal Winter of Reason
> 
> Further details about “The Nightmare Of Being” and its various formats will be revealed on April 30th, 2021 with the start of the album’s pre-order campaign – So mark your calendars!



So I would assume they'll drop or at least announce a single on April 30th.


----------



## gunshow86de

I thought the silhouetted dragon on the At the Gates cover was a kangaroo at first.


----------



## gunshow86de

Black Dahlia's anime theme (to an anime that doesn't actually exist) kinda slaps tbh.


----------



## MetalheadMC

p0ke said:


> Don't know if this was already posted, but this just popped up in my "New releases for you" section in Spotify. Pretty cool stuff IMO.



Still can't listen to these new Alluvial singles enough. Beyond excited for this album


----------



## Lopp

New Flotsam and Jetsam track Burn The Sky from their upcoming album, Blood In The Water. Sounding just as good as The End of Chaos.


----------



## myrtorp

Never listened to them before but this is pretty damn good stuff!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## P_I_W_O_




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## sleewell

anyone like the new Darko??? imo its better than chelsea grin and emmure and i like them both.


----------



## KailM

Beautiful. Wierd. Long, lol.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## MetalheadMC

sleewell said:


> anyone like the new Darko??? imo its better than chelsea grin and emmure and i like them both.





Just listened to this one. I definitely like it more than Chelsea's new stuff. The music sounds like it would be on an Emmure record, just with Tom's vocals. I'll definitely listen to the other one's they've released.


----------



## gunshow86de

Best trad/epic doom album I've heard in years.


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

Don't know if this was already posted here, but these guys dropped a new single on Friday:


----------



## gunshow86de

Saw "featuring members of Gloryhammer," was expecting power metal, got melodeath with a dueling guitar/keyboard solo section that reminds me of COB. Overall a not bad.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Bongzilla release just in time for the holiday.


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Saw "featuring members of Gloryhammer," was expecting power metal, got melodeath with a dueling guitar/keyboard solo section that reminds me of COB. Overall a not bad.




They've been teasing the project for a while already - it's a super group of sorts with the drummer of Nekrogoblikon, vocalist/keytarist of Alestorm (+mastermind of Alestorm and Gloryhammer) on keyboards, vocalist/bassist of Aether Realm, the touring keyboard player of Gloryhammer on guitar and some other guy from some other band on the second guitar. Pretty nice song, but I guess I wish it was a tad more catchy. I'm looking forward to the full album!


----------



## gunshow86de

The clock heads are back!


----------



## gunshow86de

What if Chaosphere-era Meshuggah became a hardcore band?


----------



## KailM




----------



## Blytheryn

This is the most fun I've had listening to black metal since I discovered Satanic Warmaster.


----------



## KailM

Came out last year, but cool to see a live version. This was my favorite track from the album:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

I did it, strong Atheist vibes.


----------



## gunshow86de

Loving the old school logo and artwork too.


----------



## BMFan30

Best thing I've heard all month. Scratch that, best thing I've heard in the last *3 months.*


----------



## mastapimp

gunshow86de said:


> Loving the old school logo and artwork too.



That's gotta be an Ed Repka cover. I was just watching this video the other day that highlights some of his album artwork.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

New Fractal Universe just came out. Holy crap! It's like prog jazz death metal.


----------



## Pat

Dissection reincarnated


----------



## BMFan30

Pat said:


> Dissection reincarnated



Just listened to this today, excellent work from the UK!


----------



## Pat

BMFan30 said:


> Just listened to this today, excellent work from the UK!


Had no idea they were from the UK! I automatically think all black metal with snow on the cover art is from either Sweden or Norway...


----------



## BMFan30

Pat said:


> Had no idea they were from the UK! I automatically think all black metal with snow on the cover art is from either Sweden or Norway...


Haha, I don't blame you! I mostly do the same thing but I always check the country when it's available in the description. 

I'm not from there but the UK has bitchin' black metal if you ask me. It's also plenty cold up there I'm sure. I was shocked to learn you guys have a "draft" in your house.


----------



## KailM

Strong Drudkh vibes.


----------



## BMFan30

KailM said:


> Strong Drudkh vibes.



I don't know if I would say they had Drudkh vibes but their music is still incredible nonetheless if you are a fan of post black with atmosphere.


----------



## gunshow86de

No lyrics, no problem.


----------



## gunshow86de

New At the Gates, let's go!


----------



## VGK17

gunshow86de said:


> New At the Gates, let's go!



lol came here to share this same video

\m/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

VGK17 said:


> lol came here to share this same video
> 
> \m/



Me too. \m/


----------



## DiezelMonster

My best bud and drummer in my Down cover band just released his first record with his band The Electric Cactus.

Check it out dudes!

https://theelectriccactus.bandcamp.com/album/the-electric-cactus


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

The drummer of one of my previous bands started a power metal band recently, and now they released their debut EP. It's pretty damned cheesy stuff, but I like it 



Here's the full EP (it's also available on Spotify):
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nSppoRgMYm1QwCsz5HIyFc1Zdx-qqriH8


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes.


----------



## gunshow86de

Seeing lots of comparisons to Nevermore and Queensryche.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83

When I read the tracklist for the record, I was really curious how this song would turn out, I was confident they would make it work but I didn't expect it to be this good.


----------



## gunshow86de

Lovely filth.




Also this looks like it will be incredible.


----------



## KailM




----------



## /wrists

rip to the legend


----------



## gunshow86de

Hard not to like some good ass death doom.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Born of Osiris:


I'll always love these guys. I know exactly what I'm getting which is a love/hate thing for many fans.


----------



## gunshow86de

"Maybe if we turn the synths all the way up people won't notice there aren't any guitar riffs"


----------



## p0ke




----------



## p0ke

I just noticed this in my "new releases" category in Spotify. I thought Ok, some new Teramaze, let's put it on... Then around 10 minutes in I though to look at the duration of the song and realized I'm halfway in  And it's great stuff too!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Hey look, it's all the guys that were kicked out of/quit Obscura. Now featuring power metal vocals!


----------



## TedEH

gunshow86de said:


> it's all the guys that were kicked out of/quit Obscura. Now featuring power metal vocals!


I don't click much of the posts in this thread, but I couldn't not click with that description.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Hey look, it's all the guys that were kicked out of/quit Obscura. Now featuring power metal vocals!



Huh, interesting. Pretty unexpected to hear power metal vocals on stuff like this. Me like!

Also, these guys dropped another single:


----------



## gunshow86de

New Hooded Menace! Get hyped!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Pretty sick, and unique:


----------



## Crundles

My favourite bunch of cheesy power metal vampire-werewolf-catholics have a new video, it would appear:



I'm a massive Powerwolf fan, so I enjoyed it.


----------



## KailM

I hit play and — lo and behold— it started snowing outside. This is a keeper:


----------



## gunshow86de

Yup, sounds like Insomnium (which is a good thing).


Reissue Death Skeletal Remains


I guess Times of Grace is a thing again? Adam D's vocals are pretty nice actually.


----------



## Addie5150




----------



## BMFan30

Don't sleep on new Sleep!


----------



## soul_lip_mike

A new times of grace single popped up on my Spotify today. Loved their first album.


----------



## gunshow86de

It's like old Mastodon and Torche had a baby.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Interesting to hear STS with vocals. Really loved the opening solo. Anybody know if those LEDs are actually touch sensitive or if they're like midi pre-programmed?


----------



## brector

gunshow86de said:


> Interesting to hear STS with vocals. Really loved the opening solo. Anybody know if those LEDs are actually touch sensitive or if they're like midi pre-programmed?



I believe he said programmed in the video


----------



## gunshow86de

brector said:


> I believe he said programmed in the video


Yeah, I figured once I saw the outro and it was spelling out the band name. 

Touch sensitive would be cooler though.



> ABOUT THIS GUITAR: This is my signature model CL7 from Kiesel Guitars with a custom 168 programmable LED fingerboard. I have had this idea for over 8 years now and I finally found someone to create it for me. Big shout to Will Lunden for designing and creating this board, and Dave at Equilibrium Guitars for installing it in my favorite guitar! Its fully programmable as you can see in the video, with unlimited effects. The future is now guys! Hope you love the video!


----------



## BMFan30

Poland is killing it


----------



## BMFan30

Was very impressed by this album


----------



## BMFan30

from this album


----------



## gunshow86de

AOTY candidate?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

BRAND|NEW
BIG|BRAVE


----------



## gunshow86de

My brain is melted.


also


----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## gunshow86de

So Portal dropped a surprise second album on the same day as the new album they (barely) promoted? What a time to be alive. EDIT: Upon closer inspection, this is a noise/experimental album. Oh well, at least the other one is great.


Second promo for the Enslaved "Cinematic Tour."


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KailM




----------



## Blytheryn

gunshow86de said:


> So Portal dropped a surprise second album on the same day as the new album they (barely) promoted? What a time to be alive. EDIT: Upon closer inspection, this is a noise/experimental album. Oh well, at least the other one is great.
> 
> 
> Second promo for the Enslaved "Cinematic Tour."




Apparently you need to listen to both albums at the same time.


----------



## gunshow86de

Blytheryn said:


> Apparently you need to listen to both albums at the same time.


Interesting. I think I like the "dry" version of Avow better. Both together is sensory overload.


----------



## gunshow86de

This actually rules pretty hard. Incredible cover art too.


----------



## gunshow86de

These guys are so good.


----------



## p0ke

Anyone else into some really cheesy power metal? These guys released a new album last Friday, and I have to say, apart from a couple of songs sounding a bit too much like Sabaton, it's really good!


----------



## gunshow86de

Very techy


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Mayhem and Darkthrone on the same day.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## Nlelith

2021 is amazing for metal music so far.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Pretty "aggressive" track for these guys.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

New machine isn't terrible this time around.



Become the firestorm is ok aside that awful chorus


----------



## valkyrie

Keygen Church / Master Boot Record is making me more and more of the opinion that the use of analog guitars as controllers for digital production of metal, especially black metal, is becoming an anachronism.


----------



## KailM




----------



## CovertSovietBear

KailM said:


>



There's a logo if I've ever seen one sheeeeesshhhhhh.


----------



## gunshow86de

CovertSovietBear said:


> There's a logo if I've ever seen one sheeeeesshhhhhh.


When you see 'Demo' with an illegible logo, you know it's gonna be good.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


> Pretty "aggressive" track for these guys.



I spotted this and have been meaning to listen to it with no time, finally I get to hear it. Superb work, especially their cinematic parts. It's so hard to do atmospheric bm well live, but they seem to manage just fine. Love this band, some of my favorite USBM.


----------



## BMFan30

Impressed by this


----------



## p0ke

BMFan30 said:


> Impressed by this




I really like the instrument parts, but I wish the vocals were more ... pronounced? I'm having a very hard time telling whether there are actual lyrics or if it's just supposed to be atmospheric background "howling".

Comparing to the new Wolves In The Throne Room song for example, the vocal style is kinda similar, but in the latter you can definitely tell there are words in there (even though I don't have a clue about what he's saying).

The rest of the production is very clear and tight for a BM band though.

Oh yeah and apparently these guys released a new song too. Not really a fan of theirs but I recall seeing them discussed here, so here you go:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Pat

Spooky


----------



## BMFan30

p0ke said:


> I really like the instrument parts, but I wish the vocals were more ... pronounced? I'm having a very hard time telling whether there are actual lyrics or if it's just supposed to be atmospheric background "howling".
> 
> Comparing to the new Wolves In The Throne Room song for example, the vocal style is kinda similar, but in the latter you can definitely tell there are words in there (even though I don't have a clue about what he's saying).
> 
> The rest of the production is very clear and tight for a BM band though.


I honestly felt the same about that Yoth Iria release I posted. I actually like that type of vocal style tbh. The instrumentation and quality in bm is getting better lately though and I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Brand new collaboration from The Body and BIG|BRAVE

Sounds nothing like either of their previous work. Just the single is out but I am very stoked for the full album. They both put out full-lengths this year too, busy bees.

https://bigbrave.bandcamp.com/album/leaving-none-but-small-birds


----------



## p0ke

BMFan30 said:


> I honestly felt the same about that Yoth Iria release I posted. I actually like that type of vocal style tbh. The instrumentation and quality in bm is getting better lately though and I'm pretty happy about that.



It doesn't ruin the music but I don't really feel like it adds much to it either. I guess it might just take some getting used to, since usually vocals are up front in the middle and here they felt almost like they're panned hard to the sides and mixed more like ambience rather than lead vocals. If it's intentional, then ok! Good for them.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Has a "Bolt Thrower playing brutal DM" feel. I like it.


----------



## BMFan30

p0ke said:


> It doesn't ruin the music but I don't really feel like it adds much to it either.


I pretty much feel the same way about it. I don't mind it but don't see it as better or worse. I see it more as just another way to do things. It might even help more people understand lyrics better in some instances by doing it this way.


p0ke said:


> I guess it might just take some getting used to, since usually vocals are up front in the middle and here they felt almost like they're panned hard to the sides and mixed more like ambience rather than lead vocals. If it's intentional, then ok! Good for them.


Yeah, it has grown on me more and I think it might be intentional.


----------



## BMFan30

Atmospheric Black from Russia


----------



## BMFan30

Melodic Black from Sweden/The Netherlands


----------



## BMFan30

German BM


----------



## Pietjepieter

Not a big jinjer fan, but this track is pretty cool


----------



## KailM

Go!


----------



## gunshow86de

I like this better than most the recent Carcass material. 


I love this cheesy goth-metal (Unto Others is the band formerly known as Idle Hands).


----------



## KailM




----------



## BMFan30

Viking/Black from Sweden


----------



## BusinessMan

I really feel like they are going backwards as a band. I was enjoying that blackened direction they were going in but this is straight regular ass deathcore. Kinda wish that second guitar player hadn't left. Can't wait to see them love though.


----------



## BMFan30

Atmospheric Black from Germany


----------



## BMFan30

Atmospheric Black from Basque Country

First one I've seen from Basque Country


----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

Today has been a good day.


----------



## p0ke

Yesterday was definitely a great day, lots of releases.


The new Fear Factory album also came out, didn't check it out yet. The new Carcass song was pretty cool, and At the Gates just never fails.
Oh yeah and the Mammoth WVH album came out too. Don't know if it's really considered metal, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Carcass  Much better than the B-side EP thing they did last year.

Side project from Amorphis's guitarist Esa Holopainen. Nice mix of Katatonia, Opeth and a few other bands I can't recall right now:


Fear Factory still got it. I need to check out the full album.


----------



## Steo

BusinessMan said:


> I really feel like they are going backwards as a band. I was enjoying that blackened direction they were going in but this is straight regular ass deathcore. Kinda wish that second guitar player hadn't left. Can't wait to see them love though.



I'm not overly familiar with these, but do they normally have that kinda mix? Like there isn't any spacing between vocals/guitar, just a mush if sound. With that horrid "clicky" kick drum sample tone underneath? Guitar tone also reminds me of Fear factory. A lot.


----------



## Perge

BusinessMan said:


> Kinda wish that second guitar player hadn't left. Can't wait to see them love though.




Now it all makes sense. I remember when he first joined they put out a making of for die without hope, and the normal guitar player said he had to actually learn a bunch of guitar shit to keep up with the new guy. Shame he didn't stick around.


----------



## BusinessMan

Steo said:


> I'm not overly familiar with these, but do they normally have that kinda mix? Like there isn't any spacing between vocals/guitar, just a mush if sound. With that horrid "clicky" kick drum sample tone underneath? Guitar tone also reminds me of Fear factory. A lot.



No their stuff usually sounds a lot cleaner.. Listen to their last three albums in comparison. Their song cursed is good too but is more raw yet sounds better than the last two singles.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de

20 Buck Spin knows how to pick 'em.


----------



## gunshow86de

Hooded Menace: now featuring melodeath.  These guys never disappoint.


----------



## KailM

Pure savagery:


----------



## KailM

Yes.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

KailM said:


> Yes.



So they've organized the illegible sticks into sharp shapes, must be good. I'll take a listen


----------



## gunshow86de

47 minutes and 31 seconds of pure filth.


----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> 47 minutes and 31 seconds of pure filth.




I'll have to clean my ears out after that.  :thumbsup


----------



## gunshow86de

This will probably get taken down very soon since it was one of the Sirius exclusive debuts, but BTBAM just announced Colors II with this single. Pretty stoked.


----------



## gunshow86de

All of the notes.


----------



## Rotatous

Lorcan Ward said:


> New Carcass  Much better than the B-side EP thing they did last year.
> 
> Side project from Amorphis's guitarist Esa Holopainen. Nice mix of Katatonia, Opeth and a few other bands I can't recall right now:
> 
> 
> Fear Factory still got it. I need to check out the full album.



How the hell did I sleep on that song by Esa? Beautiful.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

My favorite pop hardcore band put out an short-film EP thing.


----------



## Humanoid




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

I swear every feature robb flynn is on sounds exactly the same. Also this bands first album was good but once they started doing the singer started doing that corny female death metal lady singing stuff I'm out. Can't stand it.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Obscura with Christian back in the band! Steffan sounds like Tomas(At the Gates) more than he does himself on older albums:


New Born of Osiris, sounds like BOO, 2:00 onwards is awesome


----------



## KailM

I downloaded the whole album this morning. About 60% through it so far. Probably their “proggy-est” album to date. Production is a nice step up from the last one. Still some head banging riffs in there. I’m digging it. #Atthegatesforever


----------



## nickgray

gunshow86de said:


> All of the notes.



This is beyond fucking awesome, thanks for sharing! Production is top notch too. This is my no.1 awaited album of 2021 now, no kidding.

Also, from the lyrics in the video's description  :

Solo 3 : Tougas
Solo 4 : Miller
Solo 5 : Tougas
Solo 6 : Miller/Tougas - Harmonie
Solo 7 : Tougas
Solo 8 : Forest
Solo 9 : Miller
Solo 10 : Forest
Solo 11 : Miller
Solo 12 : Forest
Solo 13 : Tougas
Solo 14 : Forest
Solo 15 : Miller
Solo 16 : Forest
Solo 17 : Tougas
Solo 18 : Forest


----------



## BusinessMan

This album is really good. Nice chunk of death metal


----------



## Crungy

BusinessMan said:


> I swear every feature robb flynn is on sounds exactly the same. Also this bands first album was good but once they started doing the singer started doing that corny female death metal lady singing stuff I'm out. Can't stand it.




I think the only song I like from OH is Eye of Chaos. This one with Robb gave me a big nu metal vibe, so eh. Didn't hate it, didn't love it.


----------



## Crungy

Speaking of Machine Head, I dig this track. Different than what I expected in a good way.


----------



## BusinessMan

Crungy said:


> I think the only song I like from OH is Eye of Chaos. This one with Robb gave me a big nu metal vibe, so eh. Didn't hate it, didn't love it.



I liked eye of chaos and gravity. Honestly don't remember much else off that album.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Crungy said:


> Speaking of Machine Head, I dig this track. Different than what I expected in a good way.




That’s what happens when Vogg starts playing in the band.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

Vocals remind me of Garm on Nattens Madrigal:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

Looks like these guys released their new album today:



Interestingly it's all in Swedish. Seems pretty solid though.

Also this guy from my town released a new single:



He's pretty much the only active metal musician/band here right now, so even though it's not quite my cup of tea it's a big deal that he keeps going.

Spotify also says Blood Red Throne released a new song, but I can't find it on Youtube yet.

Oh, and.... :



And Yngwie also released a new song:



Sounds like it's got some pretty cool licks and stuff, but the production is horrible... And the playing is also pretty sloppy tbh.


----------



## Pietjepieter

damn impressive:


----------



## gunshow86de

This has kinda of a groovy modern-Decapitated feel to it.


Also new Trivium...


----------



## KailM

Here's the whole album. Gotta say, I think it's a pretty amazing record. Definitely some weird moments, but it works. Plus, they can do whatever the F they want -- they're At the Gates!


----------



## Steo

KailM said:


> Here's the whole album. Gotta say, I think it's a pretty amazing record. Definitely some weird moments, but it works. Plus, they can do whatever the F they want -- they're At the Gates!




I agree. The few songs that were put out on YouTube, alone, were kinda meh, but in the context of the album, work brilliantly.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

KailM said:


> Here's the whole album. Gotta say, I think it's a pretty amazing record. Definitely some weird moments, but it works. Plus, they can do whatever the F they want -- they're At the Gates!




Gave it a few spins and yeah, it's interesting! It had a few moments that felt like they could've been on an older Opeth record, and that definitely works for me along with the standard gothenburg stuff. The production is also spot on this time.


----------



## MetalheadMC




----------



## Pietjepieter

Always having fun with da ninja


----------



## DiezelMonster

https://i-voidhangerrecords.bandcamp.com/album/defacement


----------



## Triple7




----------



## p0ke

The Wizardthrone album came out yesterday - didn't get to listen to it yet even though I received the cd on Thursday.

Also, not exactly new but the 20th anniversary edition of Blackwater Park also came. Didn't listen to that either yet


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Pietjepieter

jeesz that are a lot of notes 

EDIT: I lived under a stone was all ready posted before... anyway now with da clip


----------



## KailM

Egyptian black/death metal:


----------



## BusinessMan

No actual music to post, but just got back from seeing carnifex (first show in a year and a half and it was friggin awesome!) And vocalist (Scott Ian Lewis) says new album will.be out September third. New single coming Friday.


----------



## BusinessMan

All the yes


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Not actually a new band as it has been around for a while, but it's quite under the radars
I love them to death


----------



## gunshow86de

Couple of really good albums released yesterday.

Loving this, little Florida DM, little grindy, riffs for days. 


What if Obituary were from Gothenburg?




Also this....


----------



## p0ke




----------



## VibTDog




----------



## Pat

Liked this, the instrumental tracks weren't what I was expecting but very cool:


Also this is a banger:


----------



## VibTDog




----------



## gunshow86de

Pat said:


> Liked this, the instrumental tracks weren't what I was expecting but very cool:




The second half of the record was kind of disappointing. Just some synthwave instrumentals that really didn't go anywhere. Fulci is still one of my favorite "slam" bands out there today.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Pat said:


> Liked this, the instrumental tracks weren't what I was expecting but very cool:
> 
> 
> Also this is a banger:




I think I am a little disappointed in the new Rivers of Nihil song. Maybe mine expectation where a bit too high.
Anyway lets hope it is a grower, will check tomorrow again.


----------



## Pat

gunshow86de said:


> The second half of the record was kind of disappointing. Just some synthwave instrumentals that really didn't go anywhere. Fulci is still one of my favorite "slam" bands out there today.



I think they're intended to be like the soundtracks you'd hear in 60s/70s video nasties - I liked them. I've never listened to Fulci before so not sure if they do this sort of stuff on other albums.


----------



## BusinessMan

I'm definitely in the minor here, but i do not particularly care for the new rivers of nihil song. I've liked all their material thus far, but something about this song I just find rather boring (maybe even pretentious?). I've given it a chance with four listens, and it has some neat moments almost like it's trying to be pink Floyd but with distortion. I can't get into it. Just my thoughts. Artwork is awesome and I will be listening to it in the album because it probably needs the context of the album, much like the endless night something off the sin and the sentence from Trivium.


----------



## KailM




----------



## NoodleFace

Not sure if it's been linked already but goddamn this tech death is amazing


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Pat said:


> I think they're intended to be like the soundtracks you'd hear in 60s/70s video nasties - I liked them. I've never listened to Fulci before so not sure if they do this sort of stuff on other albums.



They've always had that element, but usually as like interludes or transitions between songs. Putting them back to back as full songs like on the new album is (in my opinion) a mistake. They did the movie soundtrack thing much better on Tropical Sun.


----------



## Pat

gunshow86de said:


>



Well this is awesome. Is that Corpsegrinder doing guest vocals?


----------



## gunshow86de

Pat said:


> Well this is awesome. Is that Corpsegrinder doing guest vocals?


Nah, I think they just have a heavy CC influence. Looks like the bassist and one of the guitarists split vocal duties.


----------



## gunshow86de

Can't wait for this to come out.


----------



## Alex79

New Seven Spires.

Dream Theater meets black metal.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## LCW




----------



## gunshow86de

Also, Vader remastered/remixed De Profundis.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Curse of Entropy ruled, I suspect this new album will also rule.


----------



## SD83

The Voynich Code released a new EP today, and this is kind of what I hoped Carnifex would sound like after "Bury me in blasphemy". Their debut a few years back was definitely decent, but I'd say this is another step up.


----------



## KailM

Nattens Madrigal 2.0? Now with a hint of bass? \m/


----------



## BusinessMan

SD83 said:


> The Voynich Code released a new EP today, and this is kind of what I hoped Carnifex would sound like after "Bury me in blasphemy". Their debut a few years back was definitely decent, but I'd say this is another step up.




That ep is awesome. I listened to it when it released and whew.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Shadow of Intent is sick


----------



## gunshow86de

Employed to Serve is probably my favorite "newish" hardcore/metalcore band. Both of their full lengths so far have been excellent. This one is much "poppier" than usual. Hopefully they don't go full-Architects.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Tech-rap/scat-death is back on the menu.


----------



## KailM

\m/. Use discretion at work, lol.


----------



## OnTheBOTA




----------



## Pietjepieter

Heck yeah


----------



## gunshow86de

Pietjepieter said:


> Heck yeah




Only 9 solos this time. They really need to step it up.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

It’s a good day when there’s new Enslaved.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

gunshow86de said:


>



That’s gotta be a parody right?


----------



## gunshow86de

soul_lip_mike said:


> That’s gotta be a parody right?


Parody of what?

Interesting song, the description has me intrigued to hear more.


> COGNOS links extreme styles with atmospherical ambients, trying to find the balancing point where Gojira meets Vangelis, Peter Gabriel embraces Coroner or even where Enya converses with Opeth.


----------



## Pietjepieter

I really don't like it....


----------



## KailM




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de

This album is gonna be a banger, like Tech-Gorguts. Also weird this is 6th single they've released from the album, and still a month until the album is released.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## KailM

Gonna have to pick this one up I think.


----------



## KailM

The world needs more of this:


----------



## KailM

Lovely.
Edit: Didn't realize this was an old album.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


>



Feral Season was great, thanks for posting that. I love the vocals on Creeping Death so much!


----------



## DaftFloyd

https://spinozarre.bandcamp.com/album/hypoka-menon

Great instrumental prog !


----------



## KailM

Some legit black metal here. Holy F$&@.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes.


----------



## Pietjepieter

for the fans of prog / tech death etc...

sick record:


----------



## p0ke




----------



## p0ke

^ premiering in a few minutes. Also the full album is coming out the day after tomorrow.

I have a bit of history with this song  I was helping out the Amoral fan club with translations and some other stuff back in the day, so when they quit and Oceanhoarse was being formed, I was one of the lucky people to hear previews of some of their songs. They were asking opinions about their songs, because they wanted to narrow down their material into a bit more streamlined thing before going public.

This song was not one of those previews, but they accidentally shared me the guitar players' private Soundcloud account instead of the official one, and it had super rough versions of some other songs, one of which was this one. I loved it instantly. So I've been bugging the band to release it since then, and now it's finally coming out 

One reason why I really dig this band is because they have this "Fuck your backing tracks" mentality, apparently they also recorded their debut album without a click track. IMO that's what makes live actually sound live. I also understand that there's no way every band in the world could play without backing tracks, but those that can certainly should.


----------



## gunshow86de

Been a while since I've heard a new "post-metal" band that I like.


----------



## MetalheadMC

That bass tone is dirty af


----------



## gunshow86de

Oxygen Destroyer is the best "Brutal Thrashing Kaiju Metal" band around.


----------



## gunshow86de

"Featuring members of Horrendous and Crypt Sermon"


Haven't heard from these guys in forever.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Banger album:


----------



## gunshow86de

Out today, is good.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

Guys...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

all the riffs


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Both these Rivers of Nihil singles have been pretty boring tbh.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Both these Rivers of Nihil singles have been pretty boring tbh.




Glad I'm not the only one who feels that way about Rivers new stuff.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


>




Oh sick Watchtower shirt


----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


> Both these Rivers of Nihil singles have been pretty boring tbh.




agreed!!


----------



## Triple7

gunshow86de said:


> Both these Rivers of Nihil singles have been pretty boring tbh.




I'm actually really digging the new Rivers Of Nihil stuff. I understand it's a huge departure from where they started, but I really like the direction they are headed in. More so than where they started.


----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> Both these Rivers of Nihil singles have been pretty boring tbh.




Agreed. I could barely get through this latest one; thought I was listening to Korn/generic Nu-metal.

Hopefully they’re using some weird strategy where they release the weakest two songs as singles…


----------



## soul_lip_mike

gunshow86de said:


>




speaking of awfully tacky looking dean guitars from the dime thread....


----------



## JD27

I like the new Rivers of Nihil, but I get the feeling they may fit in better when you hear them within the context of the album. They also mentioned it would be more Atmospheric which so far is true.


----------



## KailM

Another album I have to buy—


----------



## BusinessMan

KailM said:


> Agreed. I could barely get through this latest one; thought I was listening to Korn/generic Nu-metal.
> 
> Hopefully they’re using some weird strategy where they release the weakest two songs as singles…



I will say that I like this one a lot more from Rivers than "clean"


----------



## Pietjepieter

KailM said:


> Agreed. I could barely get through this latest one; thought I was listening to Korn/generic Nu-metal.
> 
> Hopefully they’re using some weird strategy where they release the weakest two songs as singles…



Yeah I think the new one is slightly better than the first one, but still kinda boring.
I like the sound and respect the fact that they try to do something else, but the level of songwriting is just not there.

Anyway hopping that the album as a whole is better!


----------



## gunshow86de

Hey these guys still exist. Nice.


----------



## gunshow86de

Mortiferum is so damn good.


----------



## BusinessMan

HELL YE BORTHER


----------



## metaljohn

Gonna be a goober and throw my own band in here


----------



## KailM

Necro-production, but still warm and w/ bass \m/:


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I wasn't expecting new music from Omnium Gatherum so this was a nice surprise:


Tina Guo was definitely an afterthought with how low in the mix and little she is doing. So many bands did next to nothing during the pandemic but Sabaton blew up even more with all the work they've put in.


----------



## _RH_

I haven't seen anyone mention Ophidian I, and their new album is just awesome:


----------



## mastapimp

New Tony MacAlpine premiered today. From his new album, Equilibrium.


----------



## concertjunkie

Linking my friend's band We Are William who dropped a new single today (FFO: Tesseract/Leprous)


----------



## Pietjepieter

concertjunkie said:


> Linking my friend's band We Are William who dropped a new single today (FFO: Tesseract/Leprous)



cool song and clip!


----------



## p0ke

^ some bm featuring Tuomas Holopainen of Nightwish and also Kai Hahto on drums on the upcoming album. Apparently it's their first new song since 1998.


----------



## KailM

Pretty awesome.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Not even a fan of Whitechapel normally but this song is absolutely siiiiick.


----------



## BMFan30

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Not even a fan of Whitechapel normally but this song is absolutely siiiiick.



I haven't been a fan of Deathcore which is what Whitechapel usually makes but this has killer old school death metal vibes with a hint of powerful melody. All around I'm a fan, I might have to start listening to them again if they keep going this way.


----------



## Pat

BMFan30 said:


> I haven't been a fan of Deathcore which is what Whitechapel usually makes but this has killer old school death metal vibes with a hint of powerful melody. All around I'm a fan, I might have to start listening to them again if they keep going this way.


you might like their last album, The Valley. I'm not a big deathcore fan nowadays and stopped listening to Whitechapel after A New Era of Corruption, but The Valley is really good.


----------



## gunshow86de

I agree, Our Endless War and Mark of the Blade were huge misses for me. But The Valley was actually a really nice record.


----------



## NoodleFace

gunshow86de said:


> Hey these guys still exist. Nice.



I love Be'lakor. I wish they put out more music.

They get such great melodic grooves going.


----------



## Pietjepieter

NoodleFace said:


> I love Be'lakor. I wish they put out more music.
> 
> They get such great melodic grooves going.



Never hear of this band, but sound great!


----------



## gunshow86de

Dat Daemoness V is so nice. Oh song is pretty cool too.


----------



## michael_bolton

gunshow86de said:


> Dat Daemoness V is so nice. Oh song is pretty cool too.



archspire tune is decent but imo not killer like the first single.


----------



## gunshow86de

There are actually some riffs in this one (but no vocals).


----------



## p0ke

A bunch of new releases today:


I don't like this. I like their proper power metal songs, but unfortunately they seem to just focus on this disco crap...


Luckily BRT never fails.


I usually like their faster and more straightforward stuff, but that chorus is kinda catchy.

Then of course the new Maiden album came out today. I really like what I've heard of it so far, but I don't have the patience to get properly into it right now.


----------



## gunshow86de

I love these guys.


These guys are surprisingly "modern" for 20 Buck Spin. Still both singles have been good.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Beast in Black are great live, sounds like they are writing songs that will fit their setlist better. 

Eskimo Callboy delivering another hilarious video:


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Finished listening to the new carnifex album. I feel... underwhelmed. I see why the singles were the singles (aside carry us away and cemetery wander). Waaaaay too long for an album (they could've cute a few of these) and no breathing room at all. I also feel that the single for cursed was WAY better than this album version. I am unimpressed and a bit let down compared to world War x. 7/10 (being generous)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> Dat Daemoness V is so nice. Oh song is pretty cool too.




Holy shit Kyle CAN make a good song


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Sammy J

The new Aborted record is banging. As per usual.


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice to see these guys signed to 20 Buck Spin.


----------



## NoodleFace

The kings of death metal are returning late November


----------



## Pietjepieter

must say quite surprised!


----------



## p0ke

^ new band featuring Jaska Raatikainen (drummer of Children of Bodom) and Jaani Peuhu (keyboard player of Swallow the Sun). Not quite my cup of tea (I don't drink tea) but I have a feeling that could grow into something interesting.




NoodleFace said:


> The kings of death metal are returning late November



Wow, that sounded very 90's / early 00's, in a good way! I hope the whole album will sound like that.


----------



## NoodleFace

And the official video


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## NoodleFace

Khemmis is underrated


----------



## gunshow86de

This is incredible. Maybe album of the year for me.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## Nlelith




----------



## gunshow86de

Didn't realize Steffen from Obscura had a side project. Pretty standard melodic black metal, not bad but not blowing me away. Very Dissection-y.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

NoodleFace said:


> The kings of death metal are returning late November



I like this, what album should I check out first?


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> This is incredible. Maybe album of the year for me.




This very Gorguts and Pestillence with Wormed panik chords I like it too


----------



## KailM

Recognize those vocals? \m/


----------



## NoodleFace

CovertSovietBear said:


> I like this, what album should I check out first?



If you like that you can't beat The Arrival, kind of the turning point for the band and the quintessential Hypocrisy newer sound. The further back you travel, the more brutal death metal it becomes.

Virus and A Taste of Extreme Divinity are my personal favorites of theirs.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

NoodleFace said:


> If you like that you can't beat The Arrival, kind of the turning point for the band and the quintessential Hypocrisy newer sound. The further back you travel, the more brutal death metal it becomes.
> 
> Virus and A Taste of Extreme Divinity are my personal favorites of theirs.


Went through Virus, Abducted and End of Disclosure for my workout this morning, really enjoyed it. I'll check out Arrival soon! Their sound is pretty melodic, at least for the later stuff but I've yet to check out what they put out earlier.


----------



## NoodleFace

CovertSovietBear said:


> Went through Virus, Abducted and End of Disclosure for my workout this morning, really enjoyed it. I'll check out Arrival soon! Their sound is pretty melodic, at least for the later stuff but I've yet to check out what they put out earlier.


Their live show in Sofia is one of the better recorded live shows, and they kind of hit most of their albums



Also on Spotify, I think


----------



## KailM

What is this nice surprise? Hell yes -- long live Swedish death metal.


----------



## KailM

This one hits pretty hard.


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> What is this nice surprise? Hell yes -- long live Swedish death metal.




Their first album was great, but I'm not entirely sure why this band needs to exist separately from At The Gates. Literally 3 of the 5 members of ATG. 

New Insomnium EP came out today. 


Almost forgot new Carcass album today too...


----------



## Vegetta

Man that insomnium video is pure cringe. I really love that band and it is a great song but man that video is terrible.


----------



## MFB

New full length album from Spiritbox dropped today, full of fucking bangers


----------



## CovertSovietBear

MFB said:


> New full length album from Spiritbox dropped today, full of fucking bangers



That bass is bangin


----------



## MFB

If you haven't heard their other album, The Mara Effect, give it a spin; the first track opens with bass, and it's like, THE sound I want from my bass; but unfortunately it's a Darkglass rig that I can't afford.


----------



## CovertSovietBear




----------



## haiduk

Track from the new Haiduk album - _Diabolica _- out Sept 21, '21


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Fader

Check out Melody Roxz. Pretty cool!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire

EE goin hard as fuck in this song


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

Hah, came across this on Facebook: 



I didn't know these guys still exist, and apparently Christian Münzner is in the band these days as well.


----------



## gunshow86de

Those "random" Youtube recommendations sometimes hit just right.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

The album art does a good job representing what you're about to hear:


----------



## BusinessMan

I have not listened to it yet, but the new orbit culture ep is out


----------



## gunch

From earlier this year


----------



## p0ke




----------



## KailM

Don't know how long this will stay up, but it's coming out later today anyway. So far I'm not feeling this one.


----------



## Sammy J

KailM said:


> Don't know how long this will stay up, but it's coming out later today anyway. So far I'm not feeling this one.




It’s going to be a very polarizing one. Definitely a love it or hate it type record. I’m on my second play through now and I gotta say, I’m enjoying it quite a bit. Plenty to digest and get my head around, there’s a lot happening in this one, definitely not the sort of record you can take bits and pieces from. Feels like a full thematic piece that requires you give up the hour to listen to it front to back.

I think they probably could’ve trimmed a bit of fat and I could do without the ballads, but the rest is quality. Particularly enjoying “Dreaming Black Clockwork”, “Episode”
, “…Void…”, and “Terrestria IV”.


----------



## BusinessMan

Sammy J said:


> It’s going to be a very polarizing one. Definitely a love it or hate it type record. I’m on my second play through now and I gotta say, I’m enjoying it quite a bit. Plenty to digest and get my head around, there’s a lot happening in this one, definitely not the sort of record you can take bits and pieces from. Feels like a full thematic piece that requires you give up the hour to listen to it front to back.
> 
> I think they probably could’ve trimmed a bit of fat and I could do without the ballads, but the rest is quality. Particularly enjoying “Dreaming Black Clockwork”, “Episode”
> , “…Void…”, and “Terrestria VI”.



I'm not surprised. I did not like clean when I first heard it, but it's really good live (saw them a couple weeks ago). I haven't had a chance to listen to it fully yet. Also, if you ordered their box set, you get a super special bonus track called tower finale(?) I wanna say. I can't remember the exact name.


----------



## Bdtunn

KailM said:


> Don't know how long this will stay up, but it's coming out later today anyway. So far I'm not feeling this one.




yeah I gave it a listen and was a touch disappointed. I felt a lot of the tempo and song structures followed a similar pattern and it felt “slow”. There are some great moments and it’s pretty heavy. However when I think of this compared to owls (one of my favs albums of the last decade) it’s a let down. I knew we were in trouble with this band when the singer started to wear that matrix style jacket all the time ……


----------



## Sammy J

For the record, I still think ‘Monarchy’ is the best album they’ve done. It hits me in that post-Organic Hallucinosis era Decapitated sweet spot that no other bands really can do. 

‘Owls’ is great too, and with repeat listens and familiarity, ‘Work’ will go close IMO.


----------



## Vegetta

New Swallow the Sun


They are also doing a bonus disc of a string quartet doing instrumental versions of all of the album tracks


----------



## gunshow86de

My favorite Gojira-core band is back!


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## TedEH

gunshow86de said:


> My favorite Gojira-core band is back!


I pretty often just skim this thread and don't click on much, but you had me at "Gojira-core". I like it.


----------



## gunshow86de

New As I Lay Dying sounds As I Lay Dying-y.


----------



## JD27

Listened to the new Rivers of Nihil, definitely going to be a love it or hate it thing for most people. I liked it overall. It is very different and I can appreciate they didn’t just make it “Where Owls Know My Name, Part 2”. Need to hear it some more, but it’s definitely seems like one of those things that you need to hear as a whole album. And even then I’m probably going to be in the mood to listen to it.


----------



## sawtoothscream




----------



## iamaom

JD27 said:


> but it’s definitely seems like one of those things that you need to hear as a whole album. And even then I’m probably going to be in the mood to listen to it.


Yeah, the singles they released before hand had me going "meh", but in the context of the whole album they fit in nicely. This is the kind of album where it takes a few months to sink in before you can really judge it against their others. On a petty note I don't like the logo change, it looks like a movie franchise and really takes away from the album art.


----------



## p0ke

Not exactly brand new, but I just discovered this interesting band (thank you Spotify). Apparently they released their debut album earlier this year.


----------



## gunshow86de

Converge + Chelsea Wolfe collaboration album. Should be interesting.


Also this


----------



## KailM

For fans of Blood Incantation:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Vegetta

New Be'Lakor !!!


----------



## Pat

KailM said:


> Don't know how long this will stay up, but it's coming out later today anyway. So far I'm not feeling this one.



I'm loving it, have been listening non-stop. I love the direction they've gone on this, it's like a heavy metal 'Dark Side of the Moon'


----------



## KailM

^^^The last song is pretty banger. Otherwise I'm still on the fence. I'm probably in the minority in thinking that Owls was great, but not an all-time album. I don't normally like that genre of metal. On this one, my main hangup is it reminds me of Between the Buried and Me, and I find that band unlistenable these days, haha.


----------



## KailM

This is quickly becoming one of my favorite death metal bands.


----------



## gunshow86de

We can have a little ignorant slam, as a treat.


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> I'm probably in the minority in thinking that Owls was great, but not an all-time album.



I'm gonna say it, Owls is overrated and The Work is a snoozefest.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

Fuck yeah, more new Hypocrisy! Not as good as Chemical Whore IMO, but still pretty cool.


Also:


----------



## Pietjepieter

To many sick songs coming out these days!

So out band thought it was time to drop our second single!

Hope you fine a moment to check it out!!

Thanks and cheers






oh if you do not like synthie intro's 0:34 is the moment


----------



## gunshow86de

New Enslaved EP out today.


----------



## gunshow86de

Instant Preorder for me.


----------



## Evan89

New single "Refined", from MIRE, featuring Ryan Glisan (ex-Allegaeon) and Nick Hipa (ex-As I Lay Dying). 


There's also a guitar tab (transcribed by yours truly) available here: https://thebandmire.com/products/refined-guitar-tab


----------



## gunshow86de

I can't believe I almost missed this, my favorite Finnish band has a new EP releasing in a few weeks.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> I'm gonna say it, Owls is overrated and The Work is a snoozefest.



I like Owls a lot, so to each their own on that. I agree with you on the work being pretty boring. I've tried three times to listen to it now and I just can't finish it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Definitely way more "modern" than what I would expect from 20 Buck Spin, but really digging it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Really enjoyed this, got some Pallbearer vibes.


----------



## p0ke

I just noticed that these guys released a new album a while ago, and I have to say, it might be the best Finnish metalcore album ever. I'm not that into metalcore really, but this is some tight shit!


----------



## NoodleFace

gunshow86de said:


> I'm gonna say it, Owls is overrated and The Work is a snoozefest.


I saw rivers of nihil last night and besides after the burial they were the most boring band on the bill


----------



## gunshow86de

Dissection worship from Steffen Kummerer, produced by Dan Swanö.


----------



## BusinessMan

NoodleFace said:


> I saw rivers of nihil last night and besides after the burial they were the most boring band on the bill



I think they're really good live. Seen them twice and they put on a good show both times. I can agree with after the burial, they were pretty dull to watch.


----------



## gunshow86de

The best zoomercore band.


----------



## gunch

A 21 minute short film is a big ask for my attention span


----------



## SD83

Twelve Foot Ninja released their album today and... I'm really not sure what to say  Absolutely loving it so far.
They're still just randomly going from this

to this, which might be some of their heaviest stuff yet,

to the (at least for me) totally unexpected work with Tatiana from Jinjer (the collaboration itself was not that suprising, it was just absolutely not the type of song I expected it to be). And I'm not even all the way


----------



## gunshow86de

Anytime you see tunics it can be dubious, but I like this. It's like Opeth spent the day at a Ren Faire. That outro section is pretty epic too.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Nice, these guys are already back with a new album. This is the black metal "super group" with Wayfarer and Blood Incantation members.


----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


> Nice, these guys are already back with a new album. This is the black metal "super group" with Wayfarer and Blood Incantation members.




Super stoked about this! I’ve had the first Stormkeep album on heavy rotation.


----------



## gunshow86de

So sick.


----------



## Wc707

Anytime you see tunics it can be dubious, but I like this. It's like Opeth spent the day at a Ren Faire. That outro section is pretty epic too. 
[/QUOTE]
This band hit me in ways that Daddy failed to.

Loving this band!


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Anytime you see tunics it can be dubious, but I like this. It's like Opeth spent the day at a Ren Faire. That outro section is pretty epic too.




I've tried to get into this band many times. On paper I should love them, but for whatever reason it just doesn't connect. Even this song - I don't actually have anything negative to say about it, but half way in I just feel like I want to listen to something else.


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes.


----------



## p0ke

Thanks to Spotify, I discovered another interesting band (who just released their 5th album last Friday):



It's kinda like ... 70's Deep Purple / Uriah Heep with modern production. I love it!


----------



## KailM




----------



## BusinessMan

Save yourself the four minutes. 



IT'S SO BOOOOOOORING


----------



## Lorcan Ward

How does a band that has Jeff Loomis, Daniel Erlandsson, Alissa White-Gluz, Sharlee D'Angelo and Michael Amott sound so amateurish? The B-side riffs are almost laughable if this wasn't a song by one of the biggest European metal bands. 

I try not to never rip on bands but when you tie up one of the best metal guitarists as a session musician who isn't allowed to write then you've no excuse for sounding like a local metal band. It's been 7 1/2 years since Jeff Loomis last released his own music : (


----------



## BusinessMan

Lorcan Ward said:


> How does a band that has Jeff Loomis, Daniel Erlandsson, Alissa White-Gluz, Sharlee D'Angelo and Michael Amott sound so amateurish? The B-side riffs are almost laughable if this wasn't a song by one of the biggest European metal bands.
> 
> I try not to never rip on bands but when you tie up one of the best metal guitarists as a session musician who isn't allowed to write then you've no excuse for sounding like a local metal band. It's been 7 1/2 years since Jeff Loomis last released his own music : (



Seriously. Loomis hyped this up on social media and I thought maybe he wrote a bit more. This was really droll. It takes 1.5min for the song to even slightly change. The riffs are boring and repeat the first 2 min, then 2 choruses in a row, solo and that's the song. Ever since gossow, left this band has gone down the crapper.


----------



## TedEH

Lorcan Ward said:


> you've no excuse for sounding like a local metal band


Ever since the switcharoo I have trouble not seeing them this way - because I was familiar with The Agonist. We played a show or two with them. I wasn't a big fan - not so much because of the music but because they'd stroll into a tiny hole-in-the-wall bar in Quebec with the same kind of attitude you'd have if you were headlining a major festival or something. They were one of _those_ kinds of bands. Like you can chill a bit - there's only 20 people in the audience.


----------



## NoodleFace

This sounds like a really watered down version of arch enemy. Thank god alissa is easy on the eyes, because otherwise no one would pay half a second to watch this shit.

Loomis' solo is decent, I mean it sounds good at least. I get the feel that Amott says "btw you can't play faster than me on your solos in case we replace you"


----------



## Wc707

NoodleFace said:


> Loomis' solo is decent, I mean it sounds good at least. I get the feel that Amott says "btw you can't play faster than me on your solos in case we replace you"


This is what I thought. I know Amott can play, and obvi Loomis is better, but that was extremely tame compared to what Loomis can actually do. I feel insulted for him. He deserves better.


----------



## VGK17

NoodleFace said:


> This sounds like a really watered down version of arch enemy. Thank god alissa is easy on the eyes, because otherwise no one would pay half a second to watch this shit.
> 
> Loomis' solo is decent, I mean it sounds good at least. I get the feel that Amott says "btw you can't play faster than me on your solos in case we replace you"


Her voice sounds a lot weaker and more screechy than it did on Will to Power. Maybe it's starting to get shot? It's a cool song but not mind blowing, definitely not like the earlier AE stuff. Hopefully this isn't the best song on the album.


----------



## Bdtunn

Oh man I thought that was ammott soloing…..boy was I wrong when I saw the video


----------



## ArtDecade

Jeff must be so bored, but at least he is paying the bills without having to put in a whole lot of work.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Ralyks

Honestly, Arch Enemy has done nothing for me since Wages of Sin. Glad Loomis is making money but he could be doing so much better musically. And Alyssa, no matter how easy on the eyes she is, she’s a boring vocalist in AE (she was somewhat interesting in The Agonist) and from everything I’ve heard and seen, a really unpleasant person.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

New Buster Odeholm (Humanity's Last Breath, Vildhjarta) project, he's on drums and presumably producing as well:

Lyrics are pretty cheesy and the riffs are standard hardcore. Nothing extremely special with all fairness to the band, but at least it doesn't overstay its welcome at only 2 minutes long.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Catchiest power metal chorus I've heard in a long time. And the back and forth trading solo is killer.


----------



## Pat

Awesome
1914 - Where Fear And Weapons Meet (2021) full álbum - YouTube


----------



## BusinessMan

Came out a couple week ago now, but I'm just now listening to this new album from Atrae Billis. Holy shit is this good. It feel super unique and is a breath of fresh air in death metal for me. Riffs are great, production is amazing. 10/10


----------



## NoodleFace

The new hate album is incredible. Sounds a lot like older behemoth


----------



## nickgray




----------



## gunshow86de

Elder + Kadavar = Eldovar 

Unexpected collab.


----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## gunshow86de

More Dissection worship.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## mastapimp

New Moon Tooth song is out:


----------



## Bdtunn

gunshow86de said:


>




this one scared the hell out of me when they posted the clip of it on Instagram. All they showed was the clean singing part and I nearly spit out my coffee with disappointment. However after hearing the whole song it fits and it’s a killer tune. I just hope they don’t go clean too much on this new album


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## nickgray

Well, that's my aoty, 11/10. Hopefully it will take them less than 4 years for the next one.


----------



## gunshow86de

It's gonna be a tough call to decide if this or the new Archspire is the most "over the top" tech-death being released tomorrow.


Full Playlist => https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMJGV7p_FGBV7rP1vYM3rzbEbcdvkcjMk


----------



## KailM




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## soul_lip_mike

New Beast in Black and Bad Wolves album hit today.


----------



## gunshow86de

Out today, very Gorgutsy;


Trying to outdo Blood Incantation for absurdly long titles.


----------



## JD27

Really digging this one.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Holy fuck did not see this comming:


damn


----------



## Pietjepieter




----------



## TedEH

Pietjepieter said:


> Holy fuck did not see this comming:
> 
> 
> damn



The production isn't quite what I was expecting. Not that I was expecting anything I guess. Not bad but not their best. I kinda wish the vocal production was more dry and less of that space-y folk-y whatever that is at times.


----------



## haiduk

Haiduk - _Diabolica_

https://haiduk.bandcamp.com/album/diabolica


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## PatientMental76

haiduk said:


> Haiduk - _Diabolica_
> 
> https://haiduk.bandcamp.com/album/diabolica


----------



## gunshow86de

Melodeath Opeth back at...


----------



## Alex79

New Ghost! Probably been posted before, but who cares!


----------



## p0ke

Pietjepieter said:


> Holy fuck did not see this comming:
> 
> 
> damn




Cool that they're back, but that didn't really do much for me tbh.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Haven't really understood the hype behind this band, but I really like this song. Has some Chimaira vibes for sure.


----------



## KailM

Gloriously filthy:


----------



## sleewell

this is fantastic


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## BMFan30

KailM said:


> Gloriously filthy:



Just heard this today and the blend of death and doom with the transition between each blew me away.


----------



## MetalheadMC

New Slipknot. Reminds me of some older stuff with better production, and the additional SS part


----------



## Pietjepieter

Heyy... my band just released a new song!

So doing shameless self promotion 

Hope you guys are liking it!


----------



## gunshow86de

The line between OG and Insomnium is getting less and less distinct. Good song though. 




Interesting "super group" (of sorts). Former Textures and Exivious/Cynic members.
Daniël de Jongh - Vocals
Joe Tal - Guitars
Robin Zielhorst - Bass
Yuma van Eekelen - Drums


----------



## gunshow86de

Second single from the Converge/Chelsea Wolfe collab.


----------



## KailM

Sick.


----------



## SCJR

The new Every Time I Die album is pretty fucking good.


----------



## Steo

New Møl is catchy as fuck


----------



## Pietjepieter

gunshow86de said:


> Interesting "super group" (of sorts). Former Textures and Exivious/Cynic members.
> Daniël de Jongh - Vocals
> Joe Tal - Guitars
> Robin Zielhorst - Bass
> Yuma van Eekelen - Drums




As a Dutch guy I really like this


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice to see a Houston band get the bump up to Dark Descent. Both of their demos were killer.

Absolutely filthy cover art too.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## p0ke




----------



## SCJR

SCJR said:


> The new Every Time I Die album is pretty fucking good.



Should've included something to actually listen to lol


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Xein

If you guys are interested in modern metal check out my band with its latest EP release „separations“:
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lxjvvhKLN61iFNGH6GQLjO7fTtuYrgvQU



We have very diversified influences from metalcore/djent, melodic and progressive Metal. We would Be happy for feedback & new stuff is already in the production which we would love to share with you soon


----------



## CovertSovietBear

New Angelmaker


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

This just popped up on my New releases for you list on Spotify:



I wonder if this means that Metal (the album) is getting a re-release and coming to streaming services? I certainly hope so, because it's awesome. 

[UPDATE]: YES! According to their Facebook-page, the original Metal-album is being re-released and also a new Metal II is coming. Awesome!

Also:


----------



## KailM




----------



## Sammy J

So sick. If you love Polish Death Metal / Ulcerate / Hate Eternal, you’ll probably love this band.


----------



## gunshow86de

Code Orange continuing on their Downward Spiral.  Seriously though folks, this is awful.


----------



## haiduk




----------



## gunshow86de

New Hyperdontia and 200 Stab Wounds out today for folks that like filthy death metal.
https://hyperdontiaofficial.bandcamp.com/album/hideous-entity
https://200stabwounds-maggotstomp.bandcamp.com/album/slave-to-the-scalpel


----------



## BusinessMan

New bleed from within is pretty good. Cautious optimism given they signed to NB...


----------



## Steo

[QUOTE="gunshow86de, post: 5339329, member: 

Code Orange continuing on their Downward Spiral.  Seriously though folks, this is awful.
[/QUOTE]

Didn't even make it to the end. Sounds like those shitty 2nd/3rd rate nü industrial metal bands from late 90's early 00's.


----------



## gunch

being hardcore doesn't make any money


----------



## Sammy J

gunshow86de said:


> Melodeath Opeth back at...




Not many can do the Opeth imitation this well. This almost sounds straight out of Deliverance/Ghost Reveries with that stop-start riff. Impressive.


----------



## BMFan30

Some great Finnish Death.


Great Bri'ish Death


----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## p0ke

NoodleFace said:


>




Not impressed tbh. I'm a fan of the band, but this just felt like a mess. Sure, there were some good parts in there, but as a full song it just wasn't up to their standards. Gotta give it a few more spins and see if it grows on me though.


----------



## sleewell

this is amazing


----------



## watson503




----------



## gunshow86de

sleewell said:


> this is amazing


----------



## NoodleFace

p0ke said:


> Not impressed tbh. I'm a fan of the band, but this just felt like a mess. Sure, there were some good parts in there, but as a full song it just wasn't up to their standards. Gotta give it a few more spins and see if it grows on me though.


I dont know why the guitars are mixed so low


----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## p0ke

watson503 said:


>




I know the drummer of this band. I always avoid talking to him about it because tbh the drums are sloppy af  I guess it's not really a problem here since the other instruments don't really rely on hitting exactly along with the drums, but his previous band was a sort of tech-death band and that was just unlistenable because of the sloppyness.


----------



## TedEH

Giving that one a quick listen now, and I'd attribute sloppiness to the production, not so much the drums on their own. It sounds intentional to me. The drums sound very raw and unprocessed, and now that we're all probably used to "modern" production, anything that isn't heavily processed is going to sound pretty sloppy.


----------



## gunshow86de

One day I will tire of the HM2 sound. Today is not that day.


----------



## p0ke

TedEH said:


> Giving that one a quick listen now, and I'd attribute sloppiness to the production, not so much the drums on their own. It sounds intentional to me. The drums sound very raw and unprocessed, and now that we're all probably used to "modern" production, anything that isn't heavily processed is going to sound pretty sloppy.



That's probably part of it, but having heard his playing in various bands I know it just isn't very tight. I guess the production has always been raw like this though, so maybe it's just "his sound".


----------



## gunshow86de

They really need vinyl preorders for this soon.




Janice Soprano on lead vocals.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Code Orange continuing on their Downward Spiral.  Seriously though folks, this is awful.




They had an upward spiral?


----------



## gunshow86de

BusinessMan said:


> They had an upward spiral?



1. It was a NIN/industrial music joke. Though they sound more like Powerman 5000 than NIN. 

2. When they were still Code Orange Kids and being produced by Kurt Ballou they were a pretty decent hardcore band.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

BusinessMan said:


> New bleed from within is pretty good. Cautious optimism given they signed to NB...




I really like them, but it sounds like it could have been on either one of their previous albums. Not hearing much progression from them. That's fine too of course but I'd like to see them push it a bit.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> 1. It was a NIN/industrial music joke. Though they sound more like Powerman 5000 than NIN.
> 
> 2. When they were still Code Orange Kids and being produced by Kurt Ballou they were a pretty decent hardcore band.



They were good? I fixed my original question


----------



## KailM

Full album just dropped. Singer is from Ulcerate:

Beyond excited for this one. Members of Blood Incantation and Wayfarer in case you were unaware:


----------



## gunshow86de

In the comments someone describe this as Mayhem + Morbid Angel and that's pretty accurate.


Finally some good slam this year. /glares at SlamDeathcoreWorldwide


Very moody/vibey death doom from Tomb Mold and Innumerable Forms members.


----------



## gunshow86de

If you liked that Mortiferum album, check this out.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Been listening to the new northtale album Eternal Flame a ton. They definitely have retained their power metal roots but gotten more progressive metal on this one. And bill Hudson rips on it! This track below is more power metal but rest of the album has some great progressive stuff.


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> Full album just dropped. Singer is from Ulcerate:




This is really good. Like an alternate reality where Ulcerate is a death-doom band. There's also a couple of atmospheric black-metaly parts.


----------



## gunshow86de

Lots of twists and turns. Don't even know what to call this style.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de

Sybreed guys + Dirk Verbeuren


----------



## TedEH

I see Dirk Verbeuren, I click.


----------



## BusinessMan

I want to listen to the new obscura album that I pre-ordered but for some reason it's not out on bandcamp yet.


----------



## KailM

I liked their first single a little better but this ain’t bad.


----------



## BusinessMan

Still can't listen to the new obscura album on bandcamp. This is one of the reasons I hate nuclear blast, they always, and I mean ALWAYS manage to screw me over when I preorder their shit.


----------



## gunshow86de

This came out yesterday. Very modern sounding death, but done right. 
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwH_D0HAmT0KDrrK7ukxXSe2d8mJL7fbc


----------



## gunshow86de

Nick Hippa's and Ryan Gilsan's new band. Pretty good.


----------



## BusinessMan

Going on day 3 of not being able to listen to the new obscura album for which I paid. Any idea why it's not out on bandcamp?


----------



## CovertSovietBear

A good Obscura song/album and it's recent? No way
I didn't like Diluvium or Akroasis but this is a banger.


----------



## BusinessMan

Album is amazing. Finally got my digital copy today. 



CovertSovietBear said:


> A good Obscura song/album and it's recent? No way
> I didn't like Diluvium or Akroasis but this is a banger.
> View attachment 100384


----------



## gunshow86de

Kind of forgot about this guy, but always enjoyed his work. Kind of like instrumental Scar Symmetry.


----------



## BMFan30

Sounds a lot like a Hatebreed riff there, I know there are only so many riffs you can write but still.


----------



## gunshow86de

Solid melodic black metal. Nice artwork too.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## CovertSovietBear

New hypocrisy album out now, good stuff and thanks to the user who introduced me to them recently!:


----------



## BMFan30

CovertSovietBear said:


> New hypocrisy album out now, good stuff and thanks to the user who introduced me to them recently!:



It's so god damn good


----------



## BusinessMan

Got a chance to listen to it, and the new hypocrisy album is really good.


----------



## neurosis

CovertSovietBear said:


> New hypocrisy album out now, good stuff and thanks to the user who introduced me to them recently!:




Wow I slept on this after the two first singles but this is definitely picking up the pace. Will have to check the album today.


----------



## thrsher

this banger just dropped

https://noisetrailimmersion.bandcamp.com/album/curia


----------



## VibTDog

https://abaroth.bandcamp.com/


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes please.


----------



## BusinessMan

This album is phenomenal


----------



## Sammy J

BusinessMan said:


> This album is phenomenal




This and Dormant Ordeal tomorrow. Great way to end the year. Polish Death Metal is my favourite death metal.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

New single from Jose Macario, 8 string phenom
9 string Strandberg artist I believe


----------



## p0ke




----------



## rifftrauma

I'm at work, someone want to drop that new Syslosis track in here .


----------



## p0ke

rifftrauma said:


> I'm at work, someone want to drop that new Syslosis track in here .



You mean this one?



(that was pretty cool, by the way!)


----------



## Nlelith




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

New Amorphis, Sylosis and Blind Guardian?


----------



## lurè

Lorcan Ward said:


> New Amorphis, Sylosis and Blind Guardian?





New Blind Guardian is hella good, can't wait for the full release.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>




Only one of these singles I've cared for thus far. This was pretty good.


----------



## KailM




----------



## nickgray

lurè said:


> New Blind Guardian is hella good, can't wait for the full release.



Eh... shit mix as always. Harsh, pokey frequencies, smashed to death. Fucking Charlie Bauerfeind pretty much destroyed the band if you ask me.


----------



## KailM

Pure class:


----------



## Pat




----------



## gunshow86de

Already new Abysmal Dawn.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Already new Abysmal Dawn.




Nice. Love abysmal dawn. If I recall they did say they wouldn't take as long for more music. They're also touring with Obscura next year. That'll be a good show


----------



## DaftFloyd

The Original Soundtrack of //OVERDRIVE, electro and metal influences!

https://spinozarre.bandcamp.com/album/overdrive-original-soundtrack


----------



## gunshow86de

Andrew Lee from Ripped to Shreds is putting out a sort of Shrapnel tribute album. It's pretty good if you're in to that sort of shred.

https://heavymetalshrapnel.bandcamp.com/album/andrew-lees-heavy-metal-shrapnel

Also new Phrenelith on Friday. I have seen exactly zero promotion for this, which is unfortunate. 
https://nuclearwinterrecords.bandcamp.com/album/chimaera


----------



## BusinessMan

I'm usually one for these type of gallopy riffs but OOF. Worse than the last single



And that first solo is just sad


----------



## gunshow86de

BusinessMan said:


> I'm usually one for these type of gallopy riffs but OOF. Worse than the last single
> 
> 
> 
> And that first solo is just sad




This feels extremely phoned in, like they spent all of 10 minutes composing this. And I agree, Loomis' solo is just terrible. The amount of people in the comments saying this is great is baffling to me.


----------



## TedEH

The vocal bit at the beginning had be hoping there might be some variety in vocals this time, which might have been enough to redeem the song for me. But then it didn't happen so..... oh well.


----------



## BusinessMan

TedEH said:


> The vocal bit at the beginning had be hoping there might be some variety in vocals this time, which might have been enough to redeem the song for me. But then it didn't happen so..... oh well.



I actually LOL'd when I heard the scream in the intro.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> This feels extremely phoned in, like they spent all of 10 minutes composing this. And I agree, Loomis' solo is just terrible. The amount of people in the comments saying this is great is baffling to me.




Modern Arch enemy fans: "May I have some cake?"
Arch enemy: "It's made of shit but yes why not?" Modern arch enemy fans: "Deliciousss."


----------



## maliciousteve

They have one of the best metal guitar players on the planet and they've reduced him to Mr Average.


----------



## CanserDYI

God holy shit when did Arch Enemy become just fucking terrible?


----------



## SD83

I still kinda like Deceiver a lot more than most people around here, but that was just boring... like most of the stuff they put out after Doomsday Machine. The new Blind Guardian on the other hand... ❤ I did not expect that at all. Production aside, that was much, much better than I had hoped for.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

I defended the first single but house of mirrors is just terrible.


----------



## p0ke

Apparently this dropped today:



First track is a fair bit heavier than their usual stuff - I like it! The video might go away soon though, as it's unofficial...

[UPDATE]: found official ones too, here's the first song:


----------



## gunshow86de

New Immolation!


----------



## NoodleFace

Friend recommended this. Pretty decent, progressive death metal


----------



## gunshow86de

This one is all over the place, but I kind of love it. 


Bolt Thrower-y UK stuff...


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> spent all of 10 minutes composing this.





https://metalinjection.net/av/new-music/arch-enemy-streams-driving-new-song-house-of-mirrors


----------



## SandyRavage

Not sure who is into Black Metal here but shameless plug for my own stuff but super stoked on how this came out...


----------



## pahulkster

Out of control good


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## BusinessMan

New SOI!! Sounds very COB-esque IMO until the middle.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>




Very much yes


----------



## CovertSovietBear

BusinessMan said:


> New SOI!! Sounds very COB-esque IMO until the middle.



A few seconds into Prelude of Bereavement I knew this band was going to shatter any prior metal experience - can't wait for this new release. I ordered their banner bundle when they released Melancholy.


----------



## KailM




----------



## Dwellingers

New stuff from Arcane Order (drummer from Soilwork, Singer from shoegazers MØL, Guitarist from Hatesphere). This bad boy is Produced by Jacob Hansen (Volbeat, Arch Enemy)


----------



## Dwellingers

Local Bad boys BAEST also released a new single +performance video.


----------



## Nlelith

Dwellingers said:


> New stuff from Arcane Order


Seeing this sent me on a rollercoaster of emotions.
New The Arcane Order? Happy.
Kasper Thomsen is not on the vocals. Sad.
They have a 2015 release with Kasper that I've missed? OH YEAH.


----------



## p0ke

Dwellingers said:


> New stuff from Arcane Order (drummer from Soilwork, Singer from shoegazers MØL, Guitarist from Hatesphere). This bad boy is Produced by Jacob Hansen (Volbeat, Arch Enemy)




Wow, I'm really digging the new vocalist!



Nlelith said:


> They have a 2015 release with Kasper that I've missed? OH YEAH.



Hmm, doesn't seem to be on Spotify for whatever reason...


----------



## Nlelith

p0ke said:


> Hmm, doesn't seem to be on Spotify for whatever reason...


Yeah, it's nowhere to be found, unfortunately.

Cameron Losch released his solo stuff, by the way:


----------



## p0ke




----------



## KailM

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dwellingers

Nlelith said:


> Seeing this sent me on a rollercoaster of emotions.
> New The Arcane Order? Happy.
> Kasper Thomsen is not on the vocals. Sad.
> They have a 2015 release with Kasper that I've missed? OH YEAH.



Cult of None is killer! 


p0ke said:


> Wow, I'm really digging the new vocalist!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, doesn't seem to be on Spotify for whatever reason...


It should be there now. Might be something with negotiating with new label.


----------



## p0ke

Dwellingers said:


> Cult of None is killer!
> 
> It should be there now. Might be something with negotiating with new label.



Nope. All I can see are In the Wake of Collisions, The Machinery of Oblivion and Promo 2014... But yeah, let's hope it turns up at some point.


----------



## Dwellingers

p0ke said:


> Nope. All I can see are In the Wake of Collisions, The Machinery of Oblivion and Promo 2014... But yeah, let's hope it turns up at some point.




Ahab, Sun Grave amd Waves og Trance are awesome!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>




I completely forgot that I pre-ordered this on bandcamp quite a while ago.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## NoodleFace

New Nekrogoblikon


----------



## p0ke

NoodleFace said:


> New Nekrogoblikon




Oooh, that ending! I hope there's more like that on the upcoming album. It didn't feel like their kind of thing at first, but then the synth came in and made it make sense again.


----------



## NoodleFace

p0ke said:


> Oooh, that ending! I hope there's more like that on the upcoming album. It didn't feel like their kind of thing at first, but then the synth came in and made it make sense again.


I agree. First half I was like "well I guess this is ok", then the vtec kicked in


----------



## p0ke

Hmmm, I wonder if they're using 8-strings for that or if they're tuning down. They've always used 7-strings but that low note sounds lower than their usual tuning!

EDIT: checked the video and it does indeed look like their lead guitarist is playing an 8-string Ibanez on there! (I just listened on Spotify before)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


>



Can’t listen yet today—but stoked on the Fossilization album. Their demo last year was amazing. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de

We add a little Deftones to our Gojira-core, as a treat. To be clear, that's not an insult, I really like this band. 


New Abysmal Dawn always solid.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## KailM

Kewl:


----------



## gunshow86de

These guys are back...


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Metropolis

This could just as well be a Symphony X song... love the chorus melody in here.



I think this album is pretty solid and epic portion of melodic death metal, highly recommended for fans of stuff like this.


----------



## p0ke

Metropolis said:


> This could just as well be a Symphony X song... love the chorus melody in here.




Oh, it didn't sound that Symphony X'y to me. Sure, the riffs are somewhat similar, but the general vibe is different. I haven't listened to their latest albums much though, so I guess they could've gone in this direction...



Metropolis said:


> I think this album is pretty solid and epic portion of melodic death metal, highly recommended for fans of stuff like this.




I like this kind of stuff a lot and the actual music is great, but the mix could be better. I mean, everything is audible and all that, but it lacks punch. Especially coming in after that Michael Romeo song, which is all punch, the drums on this felt almost like someone tapping a table in the next room. Compare it to the MPE song I shared last week for example - the format is relatively similar, but the mix is just a million times punchier. And yeah, I know, MPE has never even tried to sound "organic" or whatever you'd call that Primalfrost sound.

Accidentally ended up bashing that, but don't get me wrong, I enjoyed that piece of music despite the faults


----------



## BusinessMan

New vio-lence song. Loved Phil demmel in machine head (never really got into vio-lence before) but whoever decided this should the vocal performance... is mistaken. Just as bad as zetro's exodus vocals if not worse. Instrumental is good until the vocals start and it's a train wreck from then on.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Just got the Instrumental version of the album. Honestly, listening to both versions, Aggression Continuum is starting to creep very close to Obsolete, Demanufacture, and The Industrialist IMO, which are my top 3 FF albums. Love the more melodic aspects.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83

To my suprise, I kind of think this song belongs in here to some degree. Have never been following them, I like a few songs and I'd say a lot of it is decent rock music, this turned suprisingly heavy towards the end.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Pietjepieter

Hy all!

My band just released a new song!

Hope you have a moment to check it out!



Really appriciated


----------



## gunshow86de

For anyone missing Textures, a couple of those guys started a new band with the guys from Exivious.


----------



## gunshow86de

Slam gods signed to Metal Blade now?


----------



## BusinessMan

Anyone else check out the new shadow of intent album? Aside from the singles they released it felt very... average.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

BusinessMan said:


> Anyone else check out the new shadow of intent album? Aside from the singles they released it felt very... average.



I'm retracting this statement. I've listened to it again and it's really good.


----------



## Grindspine

Takamachi Walk.


And they have a newer album out from December 2021.


They have a great combination of Touhou inspired metalcore with alternating female and male vocals. I have been listening to this stuff on repeat play at work.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Grindspine said:


> Takamachi Walk.
> 
> 
> And they have a newer album out from December 2021.
> 
> 
> They have a great combination of Touhou inspired metalcore with alternating female and male vocals. I have been listening to this stuff on repeat play at work.


----------



## gunshow86de

Pretty nice Gorgutsy track.


----------



## Forkface

SD83 said:


> To my suprise, I kind of think this song belongs in here to some degree. Have never been following them, I like a few songs and I'd say a lot of it is decent rock music, this turned suprisingly heavy towards the end.



Muse out of left field with the heaviness and the screams lmao.
its a weird feeling, like... i enjoy muse for what it is, and i enjoy metal and heavy and screams...
but this feels wrong. lol


----------



## NickS

Forkface said:


> Muse out of left field with the heaviness and the screams lmao.
> its a weird feeling, like... i enjoy muse for what it is, and i enjoy metal and heavy and screams...
> but this feels wrong. lol



Their first two albums are actually pretty heavy, especially the first one. This is more of a (very welcome) return to form.


----------



## Blytheryn

It’s 2 months old, but this shit goes way too hard.

It’s like Cradle of Filth x WASP on steroids.


----------



## gunshow86de

Instant preorder.


----------



## CreptorStatus

My band. New album dropping next month via The Artisan Era. Some combo of symphonic/melodic/tech death stuff. \m/


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Instant preorder.




Sick. They're really good live too. I met the singer after their show when they toured with carnifex last year.


----------



## Pat

Yeeea boi


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## gunshow86de

This came out in December (but the video is technically new). Either way, one of the most solid slam/bdm records I've heard in a while.


----------



## works0fheart

3 year old album that I'm just discovering lol. Sick band regardless though. FFO First Fragment/techy shred stuff


----------



## KailM

Excellent raw black metal from British Columbia:


----------



## gunshow86de

More new Immolation. 


Matt Heafy and Isahan?


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Matt Heafy and Isahan?




Beat me to it. Heafy has been building this up for a really long time. Nice to see it finally release. Idk about the singing that's thrown in. Overall a pretty decent song. I like it.

Also f nuclear blast.


----------



## p0ke

These guys dropped a new album on Friday:



... and it's awesome! Their previous material was always decent, but not very varied, and they seem to have fixed that problem with this album. It also feels a bit darker than their previous albums.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

tasty tasty 7 string blackened DM


----------



## Pietjepieter

Hate love relation with those orchestral stuff but I think I sort of like


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## SD83

Not technically a new song, but Vola will be releasing their streaming concert from last year in April, and I have to say that is probably the most anticipated release this year for me.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Humanoid

Good morning from Finland!


----------



## p0ke

Humanoid said:


> Good morning from Finland!



Also, good afternoon from Finland 




and Sweden:


----------



## gunshow86de

New Krallice released today;


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## gunshow86de

Did not expect that Candlemass cover from AD.


----------



## CreptorStatus

Fun, techy, synthy, melodic death metal stuff:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

This is my favorite slam band name. Their last album and split with Kraanium were sick (albeit pretty standard slam).


----------



## Pietjepieter

Can not listen to it without remembering their Euroblast gig 

Damn I fucking missing live music, even if it where that bad! (ok on the vocal part)


----------



## SD83

For some strange reason, Kreator still exist and at first listen, this is just some good old thrash metal


----------



## Naxxpipe

That is a very Kreator track. Nice!


----------



## p0ke

Oh man, I just love Kreator. Guitar tone isn't quite as tight as usual though, I wonder why...
Anyway, unless covid fucks us over again, I'll probably be seeing them live in the summer 




gunshow86de said:


> Did not expect that Candlemass cover from AD.



Looks like they also covered Behind Space (an old In Flames song) - pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Metropolis

Dutch epic folk metal, sounds awesome. Their first full length album was released today.


----------



## gunshow86de

Carcassy track, the outro dual harmonized solo thing is pretty cool too.



New genre just dropped; Djopeth


----------



## maliciousteve




----------



## KailM

^^^Is it even worth listening once?


----------



## gunshow86de

Did Arch Enemy just try to make a power metal song?


----------



## scratchNdentPrestige

maliciousteve said:


>






gunshow86de said:


> Did Arch Enemy just try to make a power metal song?



I think this song is pretty good! It is the best of the 3 recent ones they have released. If Arch Enemy did a straight up Unleash The Archers style power metal song I'd probably be into it.

I really like much of what Alissa did in The Agonist, and this approaches the clean/growling mix of that band. Also, I Love the Black Earth (AKA Arch Enemy Mk1.1 2016 reunion) song Life Infernal, and parts of this remind me of that. This song has some great Amott lead playing, but needs 10000% more Loomis. That is my main criticism. If you have Loomis in the band he needs to be allowed to do what he does. He's not a rhythm player.


----------



## BusinessMan

KailM said:


> ^^^Is it even worth listening once?



I'm gonna go out on a limb, albeit a very short one, and say probably not.


----------



## maliciousteve

BusinessMan said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb, albeit a very short one, and say probably not.



All I'm going to say is, I need to stop listening to anything new from them because I keep being disappointed.


----------



## SD83

I take this approach over any of their latest half-assed attempts to stick to the "melodeath with an attractive female vocalist" trope. Sure, Amaranthe did the "power metal with a bit of growls" a lot better when Angela Gossow made a guest appearance in "Do or die", but this is the most interesting Arch Enemy song I've heard in many, many years.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

When Michael Amott solos instead of Jeff Loomis, it feels just like listening to a shtity Dave Mustaine solo on any album Marty Friedman appeared on. It's just wrong.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

Pietjepieter said:


> Can not listen to it without remembering their Euroblast gig
> 
> Damn I fucking missing live music, even if it where that bad! (ok on the vocal part)




Not majorly impressed, which is a shame. His vocals aren't bad, but just sounds like Nadir + Pitch pedal skreeks 
The Haunted Shores, however, is shaping up to be pretty good.


----------



## Alex79

maliciousteve said:


>




It's fast, it's melodic.
I also happen to like Power Metal a lot. Good stuff. Definitely a big step up from the two other songs.
Plus the only thing Alyssa has over Angela (besides age) is that she is actually a really good singer. It would make sense to use that.


----------



## Alex79

SD83 said:


> For some strange reason, Kreator still exist and at first listen, this is just some good old thrash metal




"For some strange reason????" Kreator have always been one of the most undervalued metal bands!
Finally something good after so many boring outputs lately..... I have huge respect for Mille as a songwriter. His ethos of trying to keep things fresh and rather taking time with a new album really pays off. I also think that Frederic is a great addition to the band and Sami is just an amazing lead player.


----------



## SD83

Alex79 said:


> Kreator have always been one of the most undervalued metal bands!


And that is exactly why I find it fascinating that they're still around. Absolutely love them, great live band every time I've seen them, I'm just happy to see them put out bangers like that one after almost fourty years


----------



## gunshow86de

Solid name for an Australian death metal band.


----------



## p0ke

Anyone notice this guy? He's the guitarist of Alestorm, which is not exactly guitar oriented stuff, but he also released his first solo album quite recently and it's really cool. Instrumental melodic prog metal stuff.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## scratchNdentPrestige

p0ke said:


> Anyone notice this guy? He's the guitarist of Alestorm, which is not exactly guitar oriented stuff, but he also released his first solo album quite recently and it's really cool. Instrumental melodic prog metal stuff.



Pretty cool stuff! thanks for posting this. Since the video was shot on a beach somewhere I really feel an opportunity was missed to have a pirate ship in the background, or at least some nod to Alestorm.


----------



## Alex79

p0ke said:


> Anyone notice this guy? He's the guitarist of Alestorm, which is not exactly guitar oriented stuff, but he also released his first solo album quite recently and it's really cool. Instrumental melodic prog metal stuff.



I liked this quite a lot. I also love his outfit! ;-)


----------



## Alex79

Humanoid said:


> Good morning from Finland!




I likes the second one (Diablo) a lot. It reminded me a lot of another Finnish band, Sentenced, although it's more the feel and mood of that song.

I feel Amorphis should ditch the death metal vocals and just do proper clean singing.


----------



## Humanoid

Alex79 said:


> I likes the second one (Diablo) a lot. It reminded me a lot of another Finnish band, Sentenced, although it's more the feel and mood of that song.
> 
> I feel Amorphis should ditch the death metal vocals and just do proper clean singing.


Diablo has some extremely good older records, for example Eternium and Icaros.


----------



## KailM

Never really tried this band, but this is sounding alright so far:


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> Never really tried this band, but this is sounding alright so far:




One of my favorite bands ever.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


>



Fuck yeah dude, your taste in music is fucking spotless! I hope you never stop posting as I'm always interested in what sort of shit you're up to next.

Lord knows how many great bands you introduced me to with your posts.


----------



## KailM




----------



## zamarianov

guys, hello everyone!

the day before yesterday, my solo album was released on all streaming platforms. I am glad to share this news with you.

unfortunately I don't know how to post albums here correctly

Links: https://band.link/Juxtaposed

Thank you for your attention!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

New amon amarth sounds like amon amarth. Nice


----------



## SD83

BusinessMan said:


> New amon amarth sounds like amon amarth. Nice



How do they still get away with this? This sounds like terribly boring power metal with decent growls and it's basically the same song they've been playing for 10+ years, but continously getting less interesting  It's probably good for what it is.... damn, I sound like one of those elitists. Whatever. I think they pretty much went the same way that Arch Enemy did, used to love them for a while, but at some point they started to turn into a less great rip-off of themselves.


----------



## KailM

^^^Kind of agree. I would see AA in a heartbeat if they were doing a show within 500 miles of me, but as for buying their albums -- I'm good. Their newer sound is just way too polished and cookie-cutter. I thought the video was entertaining, at least.


----------



## TedEH

SD83 said:


> How do they still get away with this?


Because metal fans, just like fans of other music, are suckers for theme and aesthetic?


----------



## BusinessMan

KailM said:


> ^^^Kind of agree. I would see AA in a heartbeat if they were doing a show within 500 miles of me, but as for buying their albums -- I'm good. Their newer sound is just way too polished and cookie-cutter. I thought the video was entertaining, at least.


I can see that as well and agree too. Although I really liked their albums since surtur They seem to have found a formula with "as loke falls" and has caught traction. And they're sticking to it. This new song was ok for me. Not hankering for a relisten.


----------



## gunshow86de

Amon Amarth plays it safe, also water is wet.

Some really good album releases today;







Some solid tech-death that doesn't forget the death part of the recipe.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Amon Amarth plays it safe, also water is wet.
> 
> Some really good album releases today;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some solid tech-death that doesn't forget the death part of the recipe.



The new immolation is really good.


----------



## gunshow86de

This pretty good.


----------



## nickgray

Well, this is disappointing.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Released in 1995, but an album everyone should listen to. IMO one of the best black metal albums ever released:


----------



## michael_bolton




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## oddcam

This is a month old but still blows my mind


----------



## gunshow86de

Gorod is sick as always.


----------



## Zer01

oddcam said:


> This is a month old but still blows my mind



Never change, Japan. Never change.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

gunshow86de said:


> Did not expect that Candlemass cover from AD.



We need a good SLAM thread. Know any current bands that sound sort of like Angelmaker?


Pietjepieter said:


> Can not listen to it without remembering their Euroblast gig
> 
> Damn I fucking missing live music, even if it where that bad! (ok on the vocal part)



Ever get the chance to see Hacktivist in concert? Not sure if they ever toured in the USA

Not new metal but listening to this at the gym:


----------



## KailM

I'm not even that into doom metal, but I'm getting AOTY vibes from this one.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## NoodleFace

If anyone is a fan... I think Spotify accidentally released the new Nekrogoblikon album. Its out Apr 1 but its live


----------



## gunshow86de

Spirit Adrift covering Pantera, not bad.


----------



## gunshow86de

CovertSovietBear said:


> We need a good SLAM thread.


This came out today. Pretty nice slam, maybe a bit too modern/deathcoreish for some.


----------



## oddcam

Absolutely sick drumming here


----------



## KailM

It’s been a pretty good day (except in Ukraine


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Corpsegrinder's new album is really good. LOTS of killer riffs in there.


----------



## KailM




----------



## soul_lip_mike

p0ke said:


>



I'm sure fan boys will praise the import model advertisement here by haunted shores but talk about a boring ununspired song if you compare it to what those guys create with Periphery. I say that as a pretty big periphery fan boy.


----------



## CovertSovietBear

gunshow86de said:


> This came out today. Pretty nice slam, maybe a bit too modern/deathcoreish for some.



Nice vocals, reminds me of Hated (Thy Art album) but mellowed out


----------



## KnightBrolaire

muuuuuuch better than the previous single.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

My band A Titan, A Deity are releasing a new single this Friday. Check the teaser below.



Any pre-saves would really help us out if you dig. 





Bleak by A Titan, A Deity


Stream and Save Bleak - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com





FFO Architects, Wage War, Monuments


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Band name is cringe, but song is pretty good.


----------



## KailM

Yes.


----------



## mikah912




----------



## gunshow86de

Wasn't expecting such shreddy solos on a melodic/atmospheric black metal track.


----------



## Pat

They can do no wrong


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## Ben Pinkus

Bleak my bands new single is out now! 





Bleak by A Titan, A Deity


Stream and Save Bleak - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com






I used my Vandermeij custom Magistra 7 on this bad boy


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Jani Liimatainen(Ex-Sonata Arctica, Cain's Offering, The Dark Element) released a song from his upcoming album. So happy to hear him make music with Tony Kakko again.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Not really any other new band that can go from sad boy love song vibes to head crushing riffs while still being catchy

I also think it's pretty cool how they went from sorta hardcore influenced nu metal sorta shit to kinda djenty metalcore things without losing the things that made them heavy



this is my favorite of their older stuff, the top 2 are really recent


----------



## gunshow86de

Is this Emperor?


----------



## BusinessMan

It's good but it's feels way way more metalcore than previous stuff and I wonder if that's due to nuclear blast.



Usual septicflesh goodness


----------



## BusinessMan

Hath has a new album out (forgot I preordered it)! It's awesome if blackened death is your thing.


----------



## KailM

Old school Cannibal flavored:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## L3G10N

Qui Seme Le Vent (who sows the wind)


Assez!! (Enough!!)


Sorciere (Witch)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Terror + Corpsegrinder? Okay then...


----------



## KailM

With album art like this you know it's going to be pure class:


----------



## creepymcpeepers




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

This sounds promising. Their previous album, Absconditus was great.


----------



## BusinessMan

New Misery Index!!


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## gunshow86de

If you have a Textures shaped hole in your heart to fill...


----------



## gunshow86de

BusinessMan said:


> New Misery Index!!



Finally, these guys are so good.


----------



## gunshow86de

Exactly what you would expect from a Dave Ingram band...


----------



## KailM

Banger.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

NVM already posted this.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Cave In!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Decapitated is teasing what appears to be a single called "cancer culture" on the socials. I am excited. No date as of yet


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

I like.


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> I like.



Been listening to this while catching up on work emails this morning. It is very chaotic (in the best possible way).


----------



## gunshow86de

Good knuckle-dragging, caveman DM.


----------



## Sammy J

BusinessMan said:


> Decapitated is teasing what appears to be a single called "cancer culture" on the socials. I am excited. No date as of yet



Song comes out tomorrow, 18th March. There’s a live version on YouTube you can watch from their concert for Ukraine over the weekend.


----------



## gunshow86de

Is Vogg with Jackson now? Looks more Explorish than Kelly.


----------



## Decapitated

gunshow86de said:


> Is Vogg with Jackson now? Looks more Explorish than Kelly.


Silent Scream Guitars.


----------



## KailM

I need a shower after this :

Also, found this 2021 release the other day. If progressive death-thrash was a thing, this is it:


----------



## BusinessMan

Decapitated said:


> Silent Scream Guitars.



I noticed this in their rehearsal videos and the new live one. Looks cool. Does this mean he's not endorsed by ibanez anymore or is he just playing a sick custom?


----------



## Decapitated

BusinessMan said:


> I noticed this in their rehearsal videos and the new live one. Looks cool. Does this mean he's not endorsed by ibanez anymore or is he just playing a sick custom?











Waclaw "Vogg" Kieltyka | ARTISTS | Ibanez guitars


Waclaw "Vogg" Kieltyka is an Ibanez endorsing artist. Ibanez offers its artists an extensive range of instruments so they can find the perfect guitar to express their unique musical voice.




www.ibanez.com


----------



## KailM

It's finally here \m/. Probably their darkest, creepiest track yet -- and that's saying something.


----------



## KailM

It’s been a great week for metal.


----------



## Sammy J

KailM said:


> It’s been a great week for metal.




It’s a banger. Probably the best thing they’ve released for 10 years.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Crungy

Heard this today, I need to listen to more of their stuff


----------



## Winspear

Incredible new Blut track from next months album. Great orchestration


----------



## wheresthefbomb

New Cult of Luna. It is very good, much better than their last two releases imo. Instant classic. Gives me strong self-titled vibes but with cleaner production and more melodic guitar work. Their best since Mariner at least, and I have a feeling this will grow to one of my all-time favorites of theirs with subsequent listens.


----------



## BusinessMan

KailM said:


> It’s been a great week for metal.



Great song. Vogg brought the riffs. 

I do find it funny how all the comments on social media are people being triggered by the title as if someone didn't try to "cancel" the band. Almost as if they forgot about that.


----------



## thomas.reuter

CLIFFORD's debut single!


----------



## KailM

Sound outstanding death metal right here:


----------



## gunshow86de

Always liked these guys. Sound sort of like if Bolt Thrower was from Florida. Glad to see they're done with Victory Records.


----------



## gunshow86de

Enslaved can do no wrong...


----------



## gunshow86de

Very good death/doom


----------



## gunshow86de

Dat Destroyer tho...


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Brand new Mutilated Tyrant



Every one of these guys' releases is better than the last. really looking forward to hearing a full length from them. I can't think of anyone more fit to carry the banner of black metal.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## wheresthefbomb

STRHelvete said:


>




This is rad. Love the guitar sounds.


----------



## STRHelvete

wheresthefbomb said:


> This is rad. Love the guitar sounds.


I LOVE Greg Puciato's stuff. I never cared for Dillinger but his solo album is still one of my top favorites. I've never had a crush on someone I'd never seen before just because they're so musically talented until him. I remember looking him up once just to see who he was. I still don't remember his face...but IDGAF. I'm in love with that man just for the music he makes.


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke




----------



## KailM

Sick.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>



I heard this one when they released it. To no surprise, it's really good.


----------



## BusinessMan

We got some more new stuff from miseration. Their new record is going to be amazing.



Edit: first single for those that missed it


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## Christopher Har V

Best of the 3 singles, IMO.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Warm, fuzzy vibes:


----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

These guys dropped a new album last Friday. It's a lot of fun


----------



## gunshow86de

New Artificial Brain!!!


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

Hell yes.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Origin as insane as ever.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de

So excited, one of my favorite bands ever. They deserve more hype, nice to see them on Relapse.


----------



## BusinessMan

Meh... big step down from the title track. It's a no from me on this one.


----------



## KailM

^^^I think they took a risk with this one, but it sort of works for me. Didn't mind it. I agree the title track is much better though.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KailM

Now that’s some blasting.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## AMOS

Unavailable? I was just watching it. Gojira Amazonia


----------



## Alex79

New Kreator!



Does anyone know what Ibanez model that is that Sami is playing?


----------



## p0ke

Alex79 said:


> Does anyone know what Ibanez model that is that Sami is playing?



Looks like some cheap RG, it's probably not even a Prestige judging by the headstock logo. I tried googling but didn't find the specific model.

I don't remember if I posted this already, but these guys dropped a pretty cool song a while ago (also new album coming in a couple of weeks):



I always thought they were ok but nothing more, but with this song IMO they leveled up to awesome.

Then some more fun stuff:



New album dropped last Friday.


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## olejason

Jesper Stromblad's new band. Thank fuckin god there are no clean vocals.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Alex79

olejason said:


> Jesper Stromblad's new band. Thank fuckin god there are no clean vocals.




I'm pretty sure I have heard that song from Jesper before... what was the name of that other band again? ;-)


----------



## olejason

Alex79 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have heard that song from Jesper before... what was the name of that other band again? ;-)



That's the whole point for me


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Crundles

New Exocrine:


Your standard good tech-death - incredible playing, but if it were in the middle of a tech-death playlist, I'd never be able to tell which exactly band it is.

Bonus: continues the Exocrine trend of having a goofy-looking monster on the cover. Apparently album is due mid-June, which is cool, their latest two were pretty great.


----------



## gunshow86de

Sometimes the Youtube algorithm gives you a nice little treat...


----------



## Ben Pinkus

My band A Titan, A Deity released our new single Io today - FFO Erra, Wagewar, Architects


----------



## BusinessMan

This is a really good album



And CJ McCreery new band. I like the song


----------



## RobDobble6S7

Fuck CJ McCreery. That is all.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

New Soreption, Anton gone and now Mikael is gone, but still sounds like Soreption.


----------



## KailM




----------



## Naxxpipe




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

gunshow86de said:


>




As a BAN fanboy I’m trying to be objective about what I’m hearing but after just two songs it’s going to be damn hard not to call this AOTY.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> New Soreption, Anton gone and now Mikael is gone, but still sounds like Soreption.



dead jorts. Soreption is like Immolation where it's like... yes, your overall sound is unique but your songs are indistinguishable from one another


----------



## CLAYSHAPER

Just out!


----------



## Dwellingers

New single from Danish Sickseed. Mixed/Mastered by Tue Madsen (Mesuggah, Born From Pain, The Haunted). Drums by Bastian Thusgaard (Soilwork, The Arcane Order, Dawn of Demise).



Drum playthrough by Bastian.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Gentlemen, prepare your necks \m/


----------



## gunshow86de

New Undeath album out today


----------



## BusinessMan

New Miseration album out today! It's really good!


----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM




----------



## BusinessMan

New Fallujah sounds WAY better than the last record already


----------



## rikwebb

New instrumental project from Justin Foley (KSE,BHBS) but with him playing guitar instead of drums


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## BusinessMan

Not sure if posted but this is heavy as hell and I love it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Not usually much of a grindcore guy, but this has enough of a weird/interesting factor to it (like Cephalic Carnage).


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

Sorry if this was already linked. Anyway, more awesome HM-2 death metal 



+ some power metal to balance it out:



Oh and looks like this full album came out as well:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## MetalheadMC

New Suicide Silence


----------



## Wynseun

This band just keeps putting out stellar music


----------



## gunshow86de

Yes.


----------



## Naxxpipe

New Watain album fucking slaps. Heavy, melodic and raw at the same time. Will give it some more listens, but it is one of my top albums for this year so far.


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## p0ke

Not exactly brutal, but you gotta admit it's pretty damned catchy:


----------



## SD83

Interesting new song from Kreator, had not expected a collaboration of any kind from them, but I think it works.

Christian Alvestam never disappoints...

Also, Matt Heafys weird black metal influenced thing has a new song out, just listening to it and... it's ok, I guess? I find I like his cleans a lot when he's singing in that low voice tbh. It doesn't sound as forced and overly controlled as some other bits. EDIT: It's more than ok, like it a lot. Easily best song of this project so far for me.


----------



## gunshow86de

These guys are underrated. Their first two releases were really nice melodic black/death metal with a little touch of folk.


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Cabal featuring Joe Bad from Fit For an Autopsy, shit goes hard


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin




----------



## KailM

Female-fronted black metal that is brutal AF:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Awesome


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## KailM

^^^That slaps. \m/


----------



## mastapimp

New Soilwork single dropped today. Album coming in August.


----------



## KailM

I'm gonna have nightmares after watching this:


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares after watching this:



Came here to post this, Profound Lore has some bangers coming out this year.


----------



## KailM

And here’s AOTY:


----------



## gunshow86de

This definitely has more of an "Engineering the Void" vibe than the first single. I like it.


----------



## Winspear

KailM said:


> And here’s AOTY:



Totally awesome. Feel like their last (2019) only came out yesterday :S


----------



## BusinessMan

New psycroptic!


----------



## gunshow86de

Official video;


----------



## DaftFloyd




----------



## Kyle Jordan

KailM said:


> And here’s AOTY:




Thanks for sharing! This is good stuff and I’m going to deep dive these guys. 

And a contribution:


----------



## KailM

About as filthy as it gets


----------



## sleewell

KailM said:


> About as filthy as it gets





i tried to listen to this yesterday. some of the comments were funny AF. "they literally were just like release it". or the one about the bass being recorded in a well. 

i dunno, not my cup of tea i guess. the bass is pretty weak imo and when its only bass and drums thats kinda crucial lol. had potential with a better studio engineer maybe or maybe that was just what they were going for which is fine bc everyone doesnt have to love everything. 



this on the other hand gets me going, from the same label:


----------



## Winspear

Extremely excited to hear microtonal metal that exactly fits my style preferences these days. Opens with 6 minutes of hammering away at the harmonic series on B. Very stoked for this record!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Leviathus

Winspear said:


> Totally awesome. Feel like their last (2019) only came out yesterday :S


For real. I just got around to spinning Hallucinogen a few weeks ago. Good on 'em.


----------



## p0ke

I don't know if it's just the good mood I happen to be in that's doing it, but I kinda like this one!



^ and these guys just keep going deeper into the groove metal hole. At least they haven't lost their energy yet.


----------



## KailM

Leviathus said:


> For real. I just got around to spinning Hallucinogen a few weeks ago. Good on 'em.


Vindsval also released an album last year under the name Forhist, but it is essentially Blut Aus Nord. It is more traditional black metal like the Memoria Vetusta albums, but more primitive—kinda like the first Ulver albums only much better production. The guy has been releasing amazing albums almost one a year since the mid 90s. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de

Is this actually Dethklok? 





Bleeding Through? nowthatsanameihaventheardinalongtime.jpg


----------



## BusinessMan

This came out today!! Listening to the album now.


----------



## JD27

New Evergrey album out today, I didn’t even know. Dig this one though


----------



## Alex79

New Arch Enemy! I really like this one, along with the previous song they released.


----------



## Alex79

p0ke said:


> I don't know if it's just the good mood I happen to be in that's doing it, but I kinda like this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ and these guys just keep going deeper into the groove metal hole. At least they haven't lost their energy yet.



I also liked the last two songs very much. The first two new songs - Deceiver and House of Mirrors - are solid but nothing amazing. Handshake and this one definitely raise interest.


----------



## Blytheryn

Now this is death metal.


----------



## Dr. Caligari

p0ke said:


> Not exactly brutal, but you gotta admit it's pretty damned catchy:




It probably shouldn't bother me but...

Pirate metal used to be fucking cool when Running Wild did it. And now it's being turned into some kind of bubblegum pop?

Sigh...


----------



## Chanson

Dr. Caligari said:


> It probably shouldn't bother me but...
> 
> Pirate metal used to be fucking cool when Running Wild did it. And now it's being turned into some kind of bubblegum pop?
> 
> Sigh...



Alestorm is for the same crowd that thinks Amon Amarth is Viking Metal.


----------



## p0ke

Dr. Caligari said:


> It probably shouldn't bother me but...
> 
> Pirate metal used to be fucking cool when Running Wild did it. And now it's being turned into some kind of bubblegum pop?
> 
> Sigh...



They also still do the proper pirate metal songs though, the previous single sounded like it could've been on their first album. Also apparently their next album is supposed to be more "serious" in general.

Not that I'd care, I kinda like this song anyway  And my 6 yo daughter loves it.

Also, there are many "serious" pirate metal bands, but IMO all of them fail in the vocal department which is a very important point...


----------



## KailM




----------



## Gumis666

Hi all,

Here is something that will take you for a journey. 3 guitars... with two 8 string.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## haiduk




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Dabo Fett

Stars Above the Citadel by my instrumental project Gravity Thieves. Working on getting a play through of the riffs done, and working on finishing the rest of the mixing. In total there's 8 songs, some a bit doomier and sludgey-ier than this but if your a fan of Russian Circles, Pelican, etc you may dig this

free downloads and some other samples at Bandcamp


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## gunshow86de

My favorite newish band. Perfect death doom.


----------



## Dabo Fett

BusinessMan said:


>



Reverse headstock 7 string destroyer? Sign me the hell up


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Alex79

Dr. Caligari said:


> It probably shouldn't bother me but...
> 
> Pirate metal used to be fucking cool when Running Wild did it. And now it's being turned into some kind of bubblegum pop?
> 
> Sigh...


They have a song about people whining about that 
“Scraping the barrel” I think.

Alestorm are awesome!


----------



## KailM

This band is busy.


----------



## BusinessMan

Album isn't bad but some of it sounds like anticult b-sides. No cure, Last supper and suicidal space program are pretty good. I'm sure it'll grow on me the more I listen to it. It's pretty progressive for decapitated.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Listened to about half (will finish after work), but it's really good death metal/death core. Also the artwork is pretty cool IMO.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I missed Cave In.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

Some more "serious" stuff from these guys this time. I love that they captioned the guitar solo with weedly weedly waah stuff


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

The perfect blend of black metal and hardcore:

And there's also this. #Voggisagod \m/:

And finally,


----------



## gunshow86de

Obituary/Massacre-worship band...


And speaking of Massacre...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

gunshow86de said:


>




I haven't listened to Stratovarius in a long time, 7 years since their last release. It reminds more of Tracedawn than Stratovarius which is a good thing. Matias is an incredible player, even his rhythm playing has so much flavour. Timo's vocals on point as always and still somehow managing to find new melodies. This feels like Jens and Timo learned a lot from working on Cain's Offering - Stormcrow with Jani and brought those elements back to Stratovarius.


----------



## NotDonVito

Not really into this new Strato song, but I've still got high hopes for the album cause I really liked their previous one.


----------



## BusinessMan

FEAR FACTORY To Reissue The Industrialist With Real Drums & Bonus Tracks


Plus the album's original closer.




metalinjection.net





This makes me feel old. 10 year anniversary. I remember when that came out and I listened to that album a lot (still do every once in a while). It was the first of their albums I really got into and is one of my favorites. I also learned how to play a lot of the riffs.

It'll be interesting to hear it with actual drums (I like the sound it has already, so guess we'll see).

Edit: They've also been saying this for like 5 years so...


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


>




If someone put this on randomly, I'd never have guessed it's Stratovarius tbh. That said, not a bad track by any means, I just hope there'll be some old school power metal on the album as well.


----------



## MFB

p0ke said:


> If someone put this on randomly, I'd never have guessed it's Stratovarius tbh. That said, not a bad track by any means, I just hope there'll be some old school power metal on the album as well.



Seems like Stratovarius finally just heard the early 00s metalcore/Gothenburg knock-offs and thought they needed to cop that sound for that opening


----------



## MetalheadMC

Completely surprised by the clean vocals in the chorus. Damn good song


----------



## BusinessMan

Carcosa's (Andrew baena) new song is pretty sick, video is pretty good too.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Dr. Caligari

That Stratovarius song was better than I expected, although I'm not sure what I expected. I had Visions and some more stuff around that era on CD as a kid but after that I haven't really followed them. It's nice to see that they have some energy and riffing going on. It sounds different than the old stuff but it also sounds more inspired than I'd expect from a band who's been around for so long.


----------



## BusinessMan

Not new in anyway, but just got out of seeing slipknot and they were killer!!! Every time ive seen them theyre on point and they sounded great. Openers were terrible (cypress was ok).Corey said new music within 1 month


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

This is a lot.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

gunshow86de said:


>




This andy gillion guy holds the pick super weird.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Soreption is out today.


----------



## gunshow86de

Surprise Tomb Mold EP, GET HYPED!!!!!


----------



## NoodleFace

In Flames new single has a classic vibe to it


----------



## KailM

NoodleFace said:


> In Flames new single has a classic vibe to it



Best In Flames song in over 20 years!


----------



## TedEH

I was not expecting decent In Flames.


----------



## MFB

Did a miss a memo somewhere, was that Broderick with them? Is Niclas actually out, he's been in since like 2010 so I'd be very surprised if he was.


----------



## p0ke

Holy shit, that's really good! Definitely wasn't expecting that from In Flames. I guess they noticed The Halo Effect trying to be "The original In Flames" and did it better themselves instead. That song sounded more like At the Gates to my ears though, and that's a huge compliment.



MFB said:


> Did a miss a memo somewhere, was that Broderick with them? Is Niclas actually out, he's been in since like 2010 so I'd be very surprised if he was.



I haven't seen any announcement, but he's in The Halo Effect too, so maybe Broderick is indeed replacing him full time...


----------



## gunshow86de

Also Disma released an EP that I haven't seen anyone talking about. I guess these guys are still persona non grata despite getting a new vocalist?
EDIT: "Nazi" vocalist is back in the band apparently, so I guess that is why it's not getting any promotion.


----------



## brector

New BTBAM, The Great Misdirect live:


----------



## Winspear

More microtonal goodness


----------



## gunshow86de

Extremely underrated band, everything they release is incredible.


----------



## Leviathus

New Behemoth tune.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Krallice just releasing albums whenever they please;


----------



## KnightBrolaire

new Enterprise Earth


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## KnightBrolaire

new porcupine tree


----------



## tian

KailM said:


>



This one rips. A "warmer" feel then Love Exchange Failure but it just expands their sound in a great way. An early AOTY of the year contender.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Real Hooded Menace vibes, I love it.


----------



## BusinessMan

And vogg said on the socials that this riff was in his head for 12 years. It should've stayed there. This is really whiny. I really liked the first single.


----------



## KailM

I’m not even going to listen to it until my preorder comes in on Friday. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de

New Entrails album on Friday. The best Entombed worship band imo.


----------



## Gumis666

A new single from The Sluagh. This time without orchestra and vocals. Instead we get some interesting time signatures and a lot of tapping.

Enjoy


----------



## BusinessMan

Another schwing and a miss. Been disappointed ever since h hooked up with post malones producer or whatever


----------



## maliciousteve

Another boring Ozzy song. It's more like a parody of Ozzy now and it's missing so much of what made those old Ozzy songs great.


----------



## BusinessMan

I am beyond excited


----------



## destroyerdogs

The new Greg Puciato album is out on bandcamp ahead of its release on Friday.


----------



## KailM

tian said:


> This one rips. A "warmer" feel then Love Exchange Failure but it just expands their sound in a great way. An early AOTY of the year contender.



Agreed. I cannot stop listening to it.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

New Bloodbath!


----------



## NoodleFace

Portugal black metal.. and it is so fuckin good


----------



## KailM

^^^I was 9 minutes too late. 

This has been a pretty f-ing good year for metal of all genres. \m/


----------



## BusinessMan

NoodleFace said:


> Portugal black metal.. and it is so fuckin good



LIMBO was a really friggin good album. Actually listening to it now. 


KailM said:


> ^^^I was 9 minutes too late.
> 
> This has been a pretty f-ing good year for metal of all genres. \m/


Indeed it has! I am feasting over here


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> New Bloodbath!




That's pretty cool. I'm glad they went with a tighter guitar tone this time - as much as I love it, the mushy HM-2 chainsaw sound was starting to get a bit old IMO. Also their previous album didn't really get me excited for some reason, this already sounds better to me.

Also wtf:






A mouse trap?


----------



## TedEH

I've given away mouse traps as merch before - but then it was a pest-control themed band. It is a bit weird.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is sort of all over the place, in a good way.


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## gunshow86de

Not exactly metal, but heavy post-hardcore. Their previous album Nest was great. Really enjoying the first single.


New Russian Circles as well.


----------



## tian

KailM said:


>



Just picked up the vinyl which was a little painful with the 30 euro international shipping but sometimes you do what you've got to do...


----------



## gunshow86de

Kings of "Arena-metalcore" are back.


----------



## gunshow86de

These guys always get the filthiest guitar tones.


----------



## BusinessMan

Better than the other two singles


----------



## mikernaut

Loving these new tracks-


----------



## gunshow86de

This good album, maybe you listen?


----------



## gunshow86de

SLAM of the year?


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> SLAM of the year?


Can I get a side of mcslam with that and extra slam sauce?


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

If you need to fill a Power Trip shaped hole in your heart...


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

I guess I missed the memo about the new lineup for the upcoming Soulfly album, but it sounds really promising. Arthur Rizk producing, John Powers (Eternal Champion, Summerlands) on lead guitar, Chris Ulsh (Power Trip) and John Tardy on drums?


----------



## JD27

NoodleFace said:


> In Flames new single has a classic vibe to it



So In Flames can still write a solid melodeath tune they just chose not to for years! I hope the new album has more of that.


----------



## Giest




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## scratchNdentPrestige




----------



## gunshow86de

scratchNdentPrestige said:


>



Not bad. That verse riff is like melo-hair metal. I liked the middle harmonized lead thing. But once again, they didn't let Loomis do a proper solo.


----------



## Winspear

Utterly awesome microtonal 72 tone black metal released today


----------



## soul_lip_mike

How the hell is an embed not going to have a volume slider.


----------



## BusinessMan

This album came out. My initial thoughts are that it seems kind of all over the place and incohesive at some places, yet this idea fits the concept of the titular character of the album. I DEFINITELY need to give it a second listen while actually focusing on it. I feel it's one of those you need to focus on. This song is really good by itself though. Im not saying I dont like, quite the opposite, but maybe i just dont understand it yet? Give it a listen


----------



## gunshow86de

So good.


----------



## Giest

Probably already posted, but whatever.


----------



## BusinessMan

So new job for a cowboy is officially official!!! They posted on Instagram with Jason sucecof that bass is finished for the new album!!


----------



## gunshow86de

Corey and Clown from Slipknot's started a band, and it sounds exactly how you imagine it in your head.


----------



## tian

I know they're polarizing but I thought this was pretty fun. And LePage's champagne and white AZ is pretty slick. Without the video prop material on top I think it's better than his current sig


----------



## c7spheres

I think my definition of NewMetal is from the 90's and early 2k's. None of this stuff sounds like new metal to me. Anything with growls or screams like this doesn't make me think it's new metal. I think of new metal as bands like Limp B, Linkin Park etc.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## VisionSwords

gunshow86de said:


>



I'm very much looking forward to the new Psycroptic album: "Fool's Errand" is such a killer track!


----------



## Alex79

Well, it features a pointy Jackson ;-)


----------



## Alex79

More good stuff on Youtube today:


----------



## TedEH

Saw "Skin of my Teeth", thought it might be a Megadeth cover for moment, was disappointed.


----------



## gunshow86de

In case the band with Slipknot's children I posted earlier wasn't enough for you...


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> In case the band with Slipknot's children I posted earlier wasn't enough for you...



As someone who enjoys slipknot, I'm 90% sure mick and Jim are out of riff ideas. Almost all the songs in the last 8 years sound almost exactly like this, bar the intermittent chugs. Their verse drum beat never changes either... 

I miss AHIG


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## eaeolian




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Ben Pinkus

Following our set at Techfest, and supporting Dropout Kings/Borders my band have just released our new single Heirloom (FFO Erra/Wage War/Silent Planet) 
 
Let me know your thoughts


----------



## gunshow86de

This one is like a love child of Vektor and Death.


----------



## KailM

\m/


----------



## gunshow86de

^
Brad Moore album art is usually a good sign.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

This song gave me an Ulcer(ate).


----------



## KailM

Couldn’t care less about the video, but another decent song:


----------



## BusinessMan

Sounds the same as the last song. Intros are basically identical too. 

Thought I was listening to the new song and it turns out it was just sun eater. I thought they were the same song...


----------



## KailM




----------



## Lorcan Ward

BusinessMan said:


> Sounds the same as the last song. Intros are basically identical too.
> 
> Thought I was listening to the new song and it turns out it was just sun eater. I thought they were the same song...




A bit like Architects or Dragonforce where they do that one song exceptionally well. This one leans more to Melodic Death than black metal and Will's vocals are incredible regardless of repetition, his ability to swap between 3 voices and deliver so much emotion in those chorus sections. Knowing its 100% real and reproducible live makes it all the better.


----------



## gunshow86de

Incantation just released a rarities/unreleased compilation (31 tracks!).








Tricennial of Blasphemy, by Incantation


31 track album




incantation666.bandcamp.com


----------



## p0ke




----------



## KailM

Nice.


----------



## gunshow86de

KailM said:


>




Finally streamed the whole thing and it is very good. I know Colin is more known more for black-metal, but he always gets a great sounding album when he produces death metal. Sounds like actual instruments played by humans.


----------



## BusinessMan




----------



## BusinessMan

New amon amarth. Note: I haven't listened to this yet


----------



## BusinessMan

New psycroptic is sick


----------



## p0ke

BusinessMan said:


>



Huh, not bad. I was expecting State of Slow Decay to be an exception and the rest of the new album more in line with the previous rubbish, but I actually liked this even more. Sounds more like actual In Flames material too, rather than At the Gates like the other song.

Also... wtf is going on here:



They went from old school thrash to groove metal but now this is something different again and it's just not working for me.

And Stratovarius dropped another kinda generic song:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

This one seems a bit more "riffy" than typical newer Fallujah, I like it.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>



Been jamming this track since it came out a few days ago. Easily one of my top tracks from ingested. Ashes lie still is also really good. Album is gonna be crazy


----------



## gunshow86de

BusinessMan said:


> Been jamming this track since it came out a few days ago. Easily one of my top tracks from ingested. Ashes lie still is also really good. Album is gonna be crazy



Yeah I really like their progression on the last couple of albums. I don't know exactly how to describe it, still very heavy but compositionally it's more sophisticated. I guess it's Slam for grownups?


----------



## DestroyMankind




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Just as good as the last single


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Xaios

I always look forward to more Disillusion.


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Grindspine

Has anyone heard of Broken by the Scream yet? Japanese deathcore with influence from djent, jazz, and Babymetal is probably the most basic summary. However, they have four vocalists, one doing low growls, one doing higher shrieks, and two melodic vocalists.


----------



## tian

New Norma Jean out today but I feel like it's a solid 'meh'.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

tian said:


> New Norma Jean out today but I feel like it's a solid 'meh'.



I actually thought it was really good? It sounds tuned lower and heavier than some of their typical stuff and I respect them not going melodic/buttcore like a lot of early 2000s metal bands with that hardcore influence. The songs are a little repetitive but I don't mind since it's a really unique sound. The one track has an outro that genuinely hurts my ears but it's cool af.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Autopsy in 2022?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Anectine_Matt

Spite's new album is quite possibly the most belligerently fucking heavy thing I've heard this year, the whole thing just absolutely goes off.


----------



## p0ke

New album out today:



Hopefully my pre-order and t-shirt will arrive soon.




Also Spotify tells me that Five Finger Death Punch released a new album today, but I don't think anyone here wants to hear that


----------



## BusinessMan

Me likes


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## oracles




----------



## oracles




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

A new Botch song in 2022? Wut going on?


----------



## gunch

WHAT


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Another shhhhmasher


----------



## p0ke

Full album out today. So far it doesn't seem quite as good as their previous albums, but I still have half the disc to go so we'll see.


----------



## BusinessMan

Idk why machine called their new album an album. Over half of it is just the singles they've released over the past few years and filler tracks. Only 5 actually "new songs". This is a bonus track that, for some reason, didn't get vocals. Would've been the best track. 
These new songs are pretty good though.


----------



## gunshow86de

p0ke said:


> Full album out today. So far it doesn't seem quite as good as their previous albums, but I still have half the disc to go so we'll see.



I kind of liked the Chimaira-style verse with the power metal chorus.


----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> I kind of liked the Chimaira-style verse with the power metal chorus.


Yeah, after a few spins I've gotta say the whole album is really good. I still prefer the previous two, but this one's not far behind.


----------



## gunshow86de

This 30 second teaser might have me more excited than anything else this year...


----------



## p0ke

Gotta share another song from this album because it's just damned awesome.


----------



## Sammy J

BusinessMan said:


> Idk why machine called their new album an album. Over half of it is just the singles they've released over the past few years and filler tracks. Only 5 actually "new songs". This is a bonus track that, for some reason, didn't get vocals. Would've been the best track.
> These new songs are pretty good though.




Some serious “Homo Sum” Vogg riffing in parts of this one. I probably like it better as an instrumental, Robb’s voice can be tiresome.


----------



## DC23

It's been 6 years and listening to this made me a bit less angry about that haha. Love these guys.


----------



## BusinessMan

These singles are all great


----------



## p0ke

Don't know if this'll do anything for anyone who doesn't understand Finnish, but anyway, this came out yesterday.


----------



## gunshow86de

BusinessMan said:


> These singles are all great


----------



## p0ke

(the whole album's out today, I just grabbed a random song)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunch

Holy fuck John Gallagher grew his hair out


----------



## michael_bolton

That new Dying Fetus is fn decent!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

New Locrian AND Blackbraid I dropped AND I got my Crippled Black Phoenix LP (I, Vigilante, not a new release, but a new, sealed vinyl all the same) in the mail. It's a good fucking week!


----------



## BusinessMan

Ngl the megadeth album was kinda shitty. 8 years for that? And after Dystopia being such a good album? Wtf happened?


----------



## gunshow86de

gunch said:


> Holy fuck John Gallagher grew his hair out


That's why we've been waiting 5 years for a new album.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> That's why we've been waiting 5 years for a new album.


Some of the riffs were so good in Wrong One to Fuck With that I don't even mind


----------



## gunshow86de

gunshow86de said:


> This 30 second teaser might have me more excited than anything else this year...


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

why is no one talking about this????


----------



## soul_lip_mike

New Machine Head album is surprisingly great.


----------



## gunshow86de

Filthy...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## tian

gunshow86de said:


>



That video is a solid meh, but I'll take new Brutus any day. Nest was great so looking forward to whatever is next.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Xaios

Pretty cool solo in this one, definitely Thordendal-esque.


----------



## BusinessMan

It's ok. I feel like the synth or whatever it is is way too prominent in the mix. Also there's just A LOT going on and a bit too much imo.


----------



## gunshow86de

New End EP tomorrow;


----------



## BusinessMan

Bonus track from shadow of intent elegy album


----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## sleewell

this is awesome


----------



## gunshow86de

Out today... Deathcore but the good kind where it actually sounds like actual death metal mixed with some hardcore influences.


----------



## BusinessMan

sleewell said:


> this is awesome



Their new album kicks ass. Way better than the outer ones imo (I didn't care for it, not that it was particularly bad).


----------



## sleewell

i agree. i was really impressed and it will be in rotation for a while.

the way he writes those riffs with the really fast parts and the higher notes that hang on is really really cool.


----------



## tian

New Bloodbath out today and it slaps.


----------



## gunshow86de

New Fallujah came out today.


----------



## gunch

Anyone know what Horrendous is up to? If they’re even still at it?


----------



## gunshow86de

gunch said:


> Anyone know what Horrendous is up to? If they’re even still at it?


They were posting studio footage on Instagram late last year with #LP5, in January a post said they were mixing the new album, and they're still playing live gigs. I assume that means a new album will drop at some point this year.


----------



## tian

gunch said:


> Anyone know what Horrendous is up to? If they’re even still at it?


Touring a little bit and new album in 2023 apparently.


----------



## gunch

Ok cool 

Hope it’s better than Idol becasue I didn’t Jam with it like I did Anareta


----------



## KailM

The sound quality is so good on this. Absolute kickassery! Terrence Hobbes -- holy hell!!!


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Apparently all 4 of these tracks are on the new album;


----------



## p0ke

Didn't listen myself yet, but according to comments it seems like they're continuing in the right direction.


----------



## SeventyFour

After nearly a decade In Flames have me standing up and taking notice again...


----------



## BusinessMan

Came out a few weeks ago but Holy sheet


----------



## p0ke

Some new power metal today as well... I think the full album's coming next week. Not bad, but it doesn't seem like it's gonna be anywhere near as good as their previous album.


----------



## KailM

p0ke said:


> Didn't listen myself yet, but according to comments it seems like they're continuing in the right direction.




I was afraid to get excited about this album, but apparently they actually got their act together. This reminds me of Colony-era In Flames, which I thought we'd never hear again. \m/


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Out today, Maggot Stomp found another sick band for the bigger labels to poach soon.


----------



## BusinessMan

Anyone give the new behemoth album a listen yet? I listened to the first 4 tracks and thought it was ok. Nothing crazy


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Worm is so good.


----------



## Naxxpipe

KailM said:


>




Am listening to this right this second, quite a banger so far. Was wondering if anyone had posted it in this thread yet.


----------



## NoodleFace

KailM said:


>



This band is so incredible. This album is much more ambient sounding than the last one.

I hope they blow up, they write great music.


----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## t0ny0b

New MAZIAC animated music video (prog/alt metal for fans of Karnivool, Spiritbox, Periphery etc)


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de

Ironbird gas returns...


----------



## gunshow86de

Hey new Candlemass


----------



## tian

gunshow86de said:


> Ironbird gas returns...



BC Rich is generally not on my radar but damn, GAS inducing indeed. Shame there isn't a wider range of options to actually pick one up.


----------



## p0ke

No synth/orchestral intro this time, but otherwise it feels just like the same song once again to me


----------



## BusinessMan

The new slipknot album is really bad. Like, really bad. No surprise there. All the songs, aside the singles, sound the exact same.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Recorded two years ago, but just released to the general public. Terrifying.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Featuring aborted's vocalist


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## p0ke

This is cool! Pretty minor changes but he just made it sound much more sinister.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## JD27




----------



## gunshow86de

If you wanna go fast...


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Naxxpipe

New Stormruler album out today. It's not on the tube, so I'll link the title track, which is amazing!


----------



## p0ke




----------



## Altius

Some Thall / Djent riffs.
Enjoy!


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


>



This one was really good.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

The old school Sound will Persevere.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lan

I can’t help but feel like that Gojira track got robbed by another super underwhelming mix. 


p0ke said:


>


----------



## DaftFloyd




----------



## p0ke




----------



## gunshow86de

Now we're talking


----------



## Alex79

Probably too melodic/catchy/female for this forum, but I like it!


----------



## TedEH

^ I don't think I'll ever be a fan of Alissa, but I'll take this over recent Arch Enemy.

Bonus points for the best Ibanez body shape.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Nice, some BDM that isn't slam or overproduced.


----------



## Steo

Unyielding love's debut is out now. Ffo Knelt Rote/ knoll


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Lorcan Ward

I thought that was a re-recording at first and was wondering why they would do that. I’ve never had any problems with the mix on that album. Every instrument cuts like a knife while still sounding full. 

Regardless still a 10/10 album that I’ll never tire of.


----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Ulcerate fans come.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Ulcerate fans come.



Oh me like


----------



## gunshow86de

Well, it sounds like their old songs I guess.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^a video requiring everyone to first sign-in to YouTube and then prove they are over 18 is one sure way to kill any reach.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Well, it sounds like their old songs I guess.



Absolute massive MEH. Also these singles are kinda garbo


----------



## Winspear

Spooky black metal, a ton of fun


----------



## gunshow86de

Forgot about these guys, liking this new one


----------



## Metropolis




----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM




----------



## p0ke

gunshow86de said:


> Well, it sounds like their old songs I guess.




Ah well, at least the video was funny.


----------



## DC23

New Insomnium. New album 'Anno 1696' coming February 24.


----------



## gunshow86de

Enslaved meets Opeth vibes. Really like the part at 4:40 to the outro.


Album out today;


----------



## dax21

I used to adore Insomnium but they lost me somewhere along the way. Wish they would release something that has a tinge of urgency and furiousness to it again. At this point I genuinely admire them for being able to tell their own songs apart, so many recycled parts.


----------



## gunshow86de

Full video;


----------



## gunshow86de

Corey and Clown's progeny making some decent numetal.


----------



## Xaios




----------



## KailM




----------



## gunshow86de

Good proggy metal (that _isn't _tech). Band members are also in Tomb Mold, Innumerable Forms and Summerlands.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


>



If Travis Lavrier isn't with Entheos anymore what's he up to?


----------



## gunshow86de

gunch said:


> If Travis Lavrier isn't with Entheos anymore what's he up to?


Intervals touring guitarist.


----------



## gunshow86de

Malignant Altar/Gosudar Split coming in December, very hyped


----------



## VisionSwords

KailM said:


>



Gonna have to spend some time to dive in to this one...


----------



## VisionSwords

gunshow86de said:


> Good proggy metal (that _isn't _tech). Band members are also in Tomb Mold, Innumerable Forms and Summerlands.



Doing Doom/Sludge stuff that isn't bland and boring (when not in an altered mind state) is pretty hard to do! Cool album.


----------



## gunch

gunshow86de said:


> Intervals touring guitarist.


Huh neat.


----------



## gunshow86de

Another Maggot Stomp band called up to the majors.


----------



## KailM

Sick.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Bogg is back.


----------



## BMFan30

Vitalivour




It's some kick ass death metal.


----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


>



New Obituary is really good and positive in a Hatebreed sort of way. I love it,


----------



## p0ke

Lorcan Ward said:


> I thought that was a re-recording at first and was wondering why they would do that. I’ve never had any problems with the mix on that album. Every instrument cuts like a knife while still sounding full.
> 
> Regardless still a 10/10 album that I’ll never tire of.



You're referring to Dimmu Borgir - Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia? Love that album, but I don't get why they felt it needed a remix+remaster. The original version sounds perfect to me, and in this new one they've basically softened the guitars and drums and raised the symphonic stuff and vocals, so now you can hear some extra stuff that was inaudible before. It's not bad, but I prefer the original mix. On a few parts the symphonic instruments are annoyingly loud though, and for example on the solo of Kings of the Carnival Creation you can now clearly hear the solo being doubled/harmonized using a pretty tacky sounding synth thing.
I bought the new version regardless, because the original version is probably one of my most played albums of all time (could even be #1 tbh) and it was missing from my collection, so I figured now is the time to get it. The mediabook looks pretty neat at least.


----------



## BMFan30

Full Album:


----------



## BMFan30

Damn I actually really dig the new Chelsea Grin record.


----------



## gunshow86de

Strong TBDM vibes...


----------



## sleewell




----------



## gunshow86de

sleewell said:


>



Best EP of the year and it's not even close.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BusinessMan

Best death metal album I've heard in a long time. Highly recommend


----------



## gunshow86de

Don't know if anybody was asking, but this answers the question, "what would Entombed sound like if they made black metal?"


----------



## BMFan30

gunshow86de said:


> Don't know if anybody was asking, but this answers the question, "what would Entombed sound like if they made black metal?"



Hell yeah, I love Entomed. I've only listened to Black Lava so far and they fucking bring it, loving their sound. Thanks for posting. Will listen to your second link hopefully later today or sometime tommorrow.


----------



## BMFan30

Whole new album is worth it, so go buy it! Hell so is the rest of their discography if female fronted stoner metal is your thing. 

Vocals made me think it was Bjork when I first heard it so I had to look up the band photo to prove to myself that Bjork didn't go metal but I really love her voice so hearing a 1 to 1 copy of it was a pleasant yet shocking surprise!


----------



## KailM

Tasty.


----------



## BMFan30




----------



## p0ke




----------



## KailM

New Metallica — why not?


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## tian

New Entheos sounding a little better than usual but still their typical flat sound. I want to like this so much but I never hear anything that motivates me to come back.


----------



## BusinessMan

Love the music and the salems lot inspired artwork


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM




----------



## KailM

More please.


----------



## crushingpetal

tian said:


> New Entheos sounding a little better than usual but still their typical flat sound. I want to like this so much but I never hear anything that motivates me to come back.



I'm really digging the new Entheos stuff. Agree to disagree, I don't think Dark Future is flat.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30

Maliciouz - Sanity
Doom/Sludge/Stoner Metal


----------



## gunch

new Bleed song


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## kleinenenten

gunshow86de said:


>



The ONLY negative to Memoriam is that it required Bolt Thrower to be done first...


----------



## KailM

Dissection worship done well:


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## kleinenenten

KailM said:


> Dissection worship done well:



Not new, but in the vein of Dissection worship - ever hear of Thulcandra?


----------



## KailM

kleinenenten said:


> Not new, but in the vein of Dissection worship - ever hear of Thulcandra?



Yep.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30




----------



## JD27




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## KailM

Savage AF, as expected:


----------



## KailM

Sick.


----------



## STRHelvete

gunch said:


> new Bleed song



This is very "retro". Sounds like something that came out 20 years ago or so. The art even looks that way. This sounds like a band that would have been on tour with Incubus or on Ozzfest's side stage or something. I love it.


----------



## BMFan30

Some great fucking Thrash Metal. I don't come across it as often as great fucking Death Metal but when I do, I shares it!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Alex79

Probably been posted before, but just to be sure. This forum needs an injection of melody, hooks and proper singing.


----------



## BMFan30

Cosmic Black Metal
Ukraine


----------



## BMFan30

Depressive Suicidal Black Metal
France


----------



## BMFan30

Avant-Garde, Progressive, Experimental Metal
Norway

Djent fans might like this one.


----------



## BusinessMan

Not sure if everyone knows, but one of my favorite bands, Sold Soul, released their album "I hope we make it out of this alive" earlier this month. The posted today they are calling it quits. Makes me sad. This album is in my top 3 for this year. Love the music and artwork

Here it is again.


----------



## BMFan30

BusinessMan said:


> Not sure if everyone knows, but one of my favorite bands, Sold Soul, released their album "I hope we make it out of this alive" earlier this month. The posted today they are calling it quits. Makes me sad. This album is in my top 3 for this year. Love the music and artwork
> 
> Here it is again.



Dude that's fucking horrible news but thanks for brininging it to me. This is definetely one of my favorite finds over the last year. Just a kickass album!


----------



## p0ke




----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

gunshow86de said:


>



This has all of my attention. Not as many great new wave OSDM records out last year. 2023 is already cleaning that up.


----------



## gunshow86de

Is this old school melodeath revival? I like it.


----------



## kleinenenten

gunshow86de said:


> Is this old school melodeath revival? I like it.



I hope so. Love old school melodeath, and it's about time! Some of the older bands have either gotten stale or have changed so much they're nearly entirely different entities. Of the originals, I think Dark Tranquillity and Amorphis are the best these days. They've both managed to expand their sounds, but are still recognizable as themselves, all while adding plenty of melody and diversity in their songs. Top notch stuff.

Majesties sounds like a band I may need to keep track of!


----------



## tuttermuts

Remember how I used to post my guitars being built here? (probably not, that's a century ago) Well here she is in all her glory guys!


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## BMFan30

Atmospheric/Symphonic Black/Death Metal
Italy


----------

